# POPSUGAR Must Have January 2013 Box



## kitnmitns (Dec 21, 2012)

Because I am really hoping for

all the fitness stuff that was missing in my December and Luxe boxes!
Oh and some

entertainment and beauty stuff would ROCK!


----------



## OiiO (Dec 21, 2012)

Both of my boxes say they're coming in February but one of them is on the waitlist for an earlier box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here's hoping I get it!


----------



## Dalisay (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm hoping for some more yummy snacks lol

I would like to see some makeup in there or some type of voucher code that we can actually *use towards purchases*. I've always been happy with the voucher codes they give us except for the one in the december box.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 21, 2012)

I really wanted a

fun wrist watch!


----------



## Shannon28 (Dec 21, 2012)

I would love a voucher for new work out gear or some really great running socks. A gratitude journal would be another thing I'd love to receive. I'm hoping January is great to quell the sting of the december box a bit.


----------



## Dalisay (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love a voucher for new work out gear or some really great running socks. A gratitude journal would be another thing I'd love to receive. I'm hoping January is great to quell the sting of the december box a bit.


 A voucher code for new work out gear wouldn't be a bad idea for January. New Years is coming up which means New Year's Resolutions(*ehem*weight loss*ehem*)! I always see a lot of people working out during that month.

Wouldn't want a voucher code for work out gear but if we do get one, I know I'll use it.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A voucher code for new work out gear wouldn't be a bad idea for January. New Years is coming up which means New Year's Resolutions(*ehem*weight loss*ehem*)! I always see a lot of people working out during that month.
> 
> Wouldn't want a voucher code for work out gear but if we do get one, I know I'll use it.


OOOH! I love this idea!


----------



## KayEss (Dec 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love a voucher for new work out gear or some really great running socks. A gratitude journal would be another thing I'd love to receive. I'm hoping January is great to quell the sting of the december box a bit.


 They did do socks a couple months back so this seems unlikely (unfortunately those were bulky yoga socks which are very different from exercise socks). In the workout vein, I would love a water bottle with a filter (like a Bobble) or a yoga mat/resistance band, but I'm not sure how these would be received by everyone else.

Otherwise, some kind of media would be nice...movie tickets, a book, something like that. I really liked that in past boxes and it seems to be lacking lately.


----------



## cmello (Dec 22, 2012)

i hope there is workout stuff!!! bring back fitness PS and heathy snacks


----------



## nicepenguins (Dec 22, 2012)

I would love a voucher for a company that makes sports bras! I know that sounds really specific but I never buy new ones often enough and mine always get so stretched out before I replace them.

If they do include another book, maybe one that's nonfiction and relates to people making new year's resolutions (something on being smart with money or health/fitness or beauty). I think that would appeal to more people than fiction bc more people have diverse reading tastes when it comes to fiction (like sci fi vs romance vs mysteries). 

And maybe some of those gloves with the tips that you can wear while texting.

And of course beauty and bath stuff--I always want those!

Excited for this box!


----------



## Soanders (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi guys! I have a question I'm sure one of you will have the answer to...

I just reached "Influencer" status on Popsugar and now qualify for a free box, but I have a box coming for January and February (as Christmas gifts from family members). Is there a way to delay this free box until March? Is it sent out automatically, or can I choose when I receive it? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## cmello (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Soanders* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys! I have a question I'm sure one of you will have the answer to...
> 
> I just reached "Influencer" status on Popsugar and now qualify for a free box, but I have a box coming for January and February (as Christmas gifts from family members). Is there a way to delay this free box until March? Is it sent out automatically, or can I choose when I receive it? Thanks for all your help!


 my free box was automatically applied to my next box shipped


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 22, 2012)

so you got two that month?


----------



## JessP (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm also wondering about how their referrals work - I have some free boxes that haven't been "redeemed" yet. My current 3 month sub finished this month, so I wonder if they'll just start my free boxes in January? I think I'll send them an email after the holidays and ask about that.


----------



## JenniferV (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm also wondering about how their referrals work - I have some free boxes that haven't been "redeemed" yet. My current 3 month sub finished this month, so I wonder if they'll just start my free boxes in January? I think I'll send them an email after the holidays and ask about that.


 They will start giving you your free boxes in January!  It will all happen automatically.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 22, 2012)

Do. They send them while your sub is still active?


----------



## JessP (Dec 22, 2012)

> They will start giving you your free boxes in January! Â It will all happen automatically.


Oh yay! Thanks for letting me know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Dec 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JenniferV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They will start giving you your free boxes in January!  It will all happen automatically.


 That's good to know I'm in the same boat!


----------



## Soanders (Dec 23, 2012)

So if I cancel my sub (I'd be inactive) they wouldn't send it to me until I became active again, right? So I could cancel and then receive my free box in March.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 23, 2012)

I still don't get it. I have a year sub, so will I get it when that ends or do I get. It next month?


----------



## Baberanza (Dec 23, 2012)

I hope Jan is awesomeeee


----------



## brokenship (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kara Seldin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They did do socks a couple months back so this seems unlikely (unfortunately those were bulky yoga socks which are very different from exercise socks). In the workout vein, I would love a water bottle with a filter (like a Bobble) or a yoga mat/resistance band, but I'm not sure how these would be received by everyone else.
> 
> Otherwise, some kind of media would be nice...movie tickets, a book, something like that. I really liked that in past boxes and it seems to be lacking lately.


 I really like the idea of a water bottle with a filter. I think that most people could get use out of that, but its something they wouldn't necessarily spend the extra money on.

Also, does anyone know of any promo codes right now other than the refer5?


----------



## KayEss (Dec 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like the idea of a water bottle with a filter. I think that most people could get use out of that, but its something they wouldn't necessarily spend the extra money on.
> 
> Also, does anyone know of any promo codes right now other than the refer5?


 I believe "insider" is still active, which is $32 off a 6 month subscription. That brings it down to $158, which is about $26 a month. Not a bad deal if you can deal with the commitment (and a large payment up front).


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 25, 2012)

I splurged on the 6 month sub with the insider code about a week ago. The way I rationed it in my mind was that I knew my mother in law usually gives me $150 cash- so I figured in my mind I would justify that it's her holiday gift to me. I really told myself come January I was cutting back on subs- my popsugar 3 month sub was up &amp; I wasn't suppose to renew it- oh well- it's my holiday gift for the next 6 months- come July, I'm going to have to come up with another excuse...lol! Of all the subs I receive, it's my fav because of the variety. I'm so excited for the January box..yay!!,


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 26, 2012)

Is your subscription still "active" or did you cancel it? If it is active they will send it, if not they won't. Mine was not active and they said they could do nothing unless I subbed again. So I had to sub for another month to get my free box.



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm also wondering about how their referrals work - I have some free boxes that haven't been "redeemed" yet. My current 3 month sub finished this month, so I wonder if they'll just start my free boxes in January? I think I'll send them an email after the holidays and ask about that.


----------



## JessP (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I haven't cancelled my account but December was the last month in my 3-month sub. Kind of a gray area I guess lol.



> Is your subscription still "active" or did you cancel it? If it is active they will send it, if not they won't. Mine was not active and they said they could do nothing unless I subbed again. So I had to sub for another month to get my free box.


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 26, 2012)

My guess is after your year is over.



> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I still don't get it. I have a year sub, so will I get it when that ends or do I get. It next month?


----------



## prachisrk (Dec 26, 2012)

Hehe yeah so confusing!



> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I haven't cancelled my account but December was the last month in my 3-month sub. Kind of a gray area I guess lol.


----------



## CupKatie (Dec 26, 2012)

I really wish we got some sort of credit for purchasing boxes for other people.  I bought a December box for two of my girlfriends, and a lux box for my boyfriend... I then decided to purchase a month-to-month sub for myself...  

It would be nice to get $ off your next box, or a box free, or SOMETHING for gifting so many boxes to other people.  I guess if I am planning to gift anymore boxes I will use my link to get credit.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My guess is after your year is over.


That is what I was thinking


----------



## Caligirl132 (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I splurged on the 6 month sub with the insider code about a week ago. The way I rationed it in my mind was that I knew my mother in law usually gives me $150 cash- so I figured in my mind I would justify that it's her holiday gift to me. I really told myself come January I was cutting back on subs- my popsugar 3 month sub was up &amp; I wasn't suppose to renew it- oh well- it's my holiday gift for the next 6 months- come July, I'm going to have to come up with another excuse...lol! Of all the subs I receive, it's my fav because of the variety.
> 
> I'm so excited for the January box..yay!!,


I feel the same way!!! I just signed up for the January box and am excited! Im just a little nervous that it wont be as good as past boxes because so many people are signing up. Hopefully im proven wrong


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *musthave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you hoping for workout gear in our January box, I'm with ya!  I would absolutely LOVE a FitBit or Nike Fuel Band!
> 
> In November, I signed up for a new sub called pv.body.  They send you a cute workout top &amp; bottom each month for $49.95, valued at over $100.  Brands include LULULEMON!!!, Nike, The North Face, American Apparel, and some quality brands I've never heard of like NUX and Coliseum.


 I absolutely refuse to associate with any company promoting Lululemon.  See here for why.. I agree with these facts wholeheartedly.  It's a sexist, racist company with a sexist, racist CEO.  http://www.feminisms.org/284/i-have-declared-war-on-lululemon/

The founder and CEO not only brags about his use of minors in Japanese sweatshops, he also brags about how funny it is to hear Japanese folks say the name of his company.  Direct quote:  "It's funny to watch them try and say it."


----------



## gypsiemagic (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SiriusDreamer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I absolutely refuse to associate with any company promoting Lululemon.  See here for why.. I agree with these facts wholeheartedly.  It's a sexist, racist company with a sexist, racist CEO.  http://www.feminisms.org/284/i-have-declared-war-on-lululemon/
> ...


 lululemon is like a cult, a cult of overpriced spandex. blech, hate the ceo, hate the culty vibe.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lululemon is like a cult, a cult of overpriced spandex. blech, hate the ceo, hate the culty vibe.


 Have you ever Googled Lululemon and Landmark Forum?  You can remove the word "like" from that first sentence.


----------



## SiriusDreamer (Dec 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you ever Googled Lululemon and Landmark Forum?  You can remove the word "like" from that first sentence.


 Whoa, I just Googled!  There's some crazy shady stuff going on there.. worse than I thought!


----------



## CupKatie (Dec 27, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what happens when you are eligible for a free month, if you're signed up for the month-to-month subscription?  Will I get two boxes one month, or will I need to sign up for, say, a 3 month or 6 month subscription to be eligible for my free month?


----------



## meaganola (Dec 27, 2012)

> Can anyone tell me what happens when you are eligible for a free month, if you're signed up for the month-to-month subscription? Â Will I get two boxes one month, or will I need to sign up for, say, a 3 month or 6 month subscription to be eligible for my free month?


 You don't get charged for the next box. It shows up in your account as paid, and everything else is the same as usual. Tracking, shipping schedule, etc.


----------



## CupKatie (Dec 27, 2012)

Awesome!  Free is my favorite word!


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 27, 2012)

Did anyone else request a sample from PS Sample Squad? I still haven't received my sample and I did get an email saying it was on its way.. It's free, so not a huge deal.. But kind of wanted to actually try them. Wondering if anyone else is having the same problem...


----------



## SubJunkie (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did anyone else request a sample from PS Sample Squad? I still haven't received my sample and I did get an email saying it was on its way.. It's free, so not a huge deal.. But kind of wanted to actually try them. Wondering if anyone else is having the same problem...


 Me too maybe they ran out :/


----------



## Eleda (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SubJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too maybe they ran out :/


 Don't worry, you will get it - it took them a month last time, so wait some more. I am still waiting for mine this time around, too.


----------



## Eleda (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You don't get charged for the next box. It shows up in your account as paid, and everything else is the same as usual. Tracking, shipping schedule, etc.


 Does it show right away or around the time they send them out?


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 27, 2012)

> Don't worry, you will get it - it took them a month last time, so wait some more. I am still waiting for mine this time around, too.


 How do they expect to have reviews if it takes them so long? They have to be done by the 31st... =/


----------



## jnm9jem (Dec 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do they expect to have reviews if it takes them so long? They have to be done by the 31st... =/


 I just got mine today!! They sent 2 individual wipe packets. I never got an email notification of it being sent, so it was a nice surprise. Hopefully yours comes soon!


----------



## MissKellyC (Dec 28, 2012)

> I just got mine today!! They sent 2 individual wipe packets. I never got an email notification of it being sent, so it was a nice surprise. Hopefully yours comes soon!


 I hope so! =)


----------



## nancy771 (Dec 28, 2012)

Time to get excited for january and hopefully not be let down like december or else i am cutting down..


----------



## Nicole Rae (Dec 28, 2012)

Hopefully it ships earlier in the month, like December!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 28, 2012)

They say they ship on the 10th and it takes 11 days (at least) to reach me after that, so I get it on the 21-24th


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 29, 2012)

Are there any codes running about? I like this better with a discount!


----------



## Shannon28 (Dec 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are there any codes running about? I like this better with a discount!


Insider is the only one I've seen lately.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Dec 30, 2012)

It's expired. I ended up canceling. I figured out that I could re-sub to Ipsy and pick up Yuzen for the price of Popsugar. I am going to pick up an occasional box like I plan to do with Wantable, but I don't want the monthly on this one. Wish PS and Wantable had a skip feature like BA!


----------



## jesemiaud (Dec 30, 2012)

^ You will not regret Yuzen. It is my favorite sub, by far.


----------



## CLovee (Dec 30, 2012)

Is it just me or does everyone get super excited about a new box with new surprises!?!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 30, 2012)

I can't wait for the Jan box!  Some fitness type items would be awesome!  I could do without MORE snacks (really trying to keep the extra calories in check), unless they were my fav - larabars!  I love the idea of running socks, water bottles or more yoga influenced items.  Maybe a headband or a yoga mat tote?    

A note about the samples - I think they can take a while to ship/arrive.  Sometimes samples I've ordered from various places in the past could take 6-8 weeks to arrive.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 30, 2012)

I just resigned up with code referfriends for $30 for January. Hope it's good


----------



## nancy771 (Jan 1, 2013)

I still have the canvaspop code if anyone wants it. Expires 1/31 Also the Rtr code. Pm me if interested.


----------



## heather4602 (Jan 2, 2013)

When do they normally charge for monthly boxes?


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 2, 2013)

Usually it's $35 a month- there's codes for $5 off your first month- it used to be refer ,now I think it's friends. They have different promos come up- I just got 6 months for $158 with the code insider .


----------



## meaganS (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm going to wait to subscribe until a better coupon code comes out. Does anyone get any other monthly boxes that are similar to this one? Just curious!


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jan 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to wait to subscribe until a better coupon code comes out. Does anyone get any other monthly boxes that are similar to this one? Just curious!


Meagan, I am getting my first Seasonsbox this month, and I think it has a PS feel. It looks super promising, and they tell you what is in there, too. So I already know the box is going to be amazing.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 2, 2013)

I thought of mentioning seasonsbox too (I subbed to them last week). One silly thing I like about them is they use regular UPS for shipping,not the dreaded slowpost. Looking forward to my first box.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 2, 2013)

I just checked out seasonsbox &amp; it doesn't look too exciting. It's the same price as popsugar - basically $35 with shipping. The brands aren't recognizable, I just can't get excited. Am I missing something??


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 2, 2013)

Well I did subbed for a year up front which brought the monthly down to about 21. Given what the had posted in their December and January boxes, I am confident I will get my money's worth.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 2, 2013)

$21 is great- wishing u a year of fab boxes


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 2, 2013)

Teehee that's what I thought too. Thank you! They also let you skip months if you don't want the box after seeing the preview and they just add it on the back end of your subscription. I think that particular policy rocks.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 2, 2013)

$21 including shipping? I thought it looked pretty cool too!



> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I did subbed for a year up front which brought the monthly down to about 21. Given what the had posted in their December and January boxes, I am confident I will get my money's worth.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 3, 2013)

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131862/seasonsbox Yup! We may want to move the.discussion over to the thread I just created for it though. I know I have gotten confused more than once when multiple subs are discussed on the same thread


----------



## cmello (Jan 3, 2013)

anyone get charged for january box yet?? i still don't see a charge i thought it was begnning of month


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone get charged for january box yet?? i still don't see a charge i thought it was begnning of month


 Nope nothing yet


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Meagan, I am getting my first Seasonsbox this month, and I think it has a PS feel. It looks super promising, and they tell you what is in there, too. So I already know the box is going to be amazing.


 What's a Seasonsbox?  Gotta link?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What's a Seasonsbox?  Gotta link?


https://seasonsbox.com/


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 3, 2013)

i am really curious to see what popsugar changes based on last month's debacle?  Do you think they will change anything and if so, what? (By the way, I know it is pointless to guess but I like to anyways).


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 3, 2013)

I guarantee u their probably never sending out soap in a glass bottle again... What's a disaster!! Mine did get to me in 1 piece and I really like it- I know I'm a grown up when I'm excited about nice hand soap...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I guarantee u their probably never sending out soap in a glass bottle again... What's a disaster!! Mine did get to me in 1 piece and I really like it- I know I'm a grown up when I'm excited about nice hand soap...


Haha! I am sure you are right!


----------



## PBandJilly (Jan 3, 2013)

Hopefully they change their shipping - I emailed CS about the shipping of my luxury box and the rep emailed back saying that these shipping issues are not going unnoticed. Although she may also be saying that just to appease me. In any case, they comped my January box and are shipping me a duplicate of my favorite item in the lux box. I have to say, I'm pretty pleased with their customer service and did not run into any issues of non-response, etc. that some others have experienced.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully they change their shipping - I emailed CS about the shipping of my luxury box and the rep emailed back saying that these shipping issues are not going unnoticed. Although she may also be saying that just to appease me. In any case, they comped my January box and are shipping me a duplicate of my favorite item in the lux box. I have to say, I'm pretty pleased with their customer service and did not run into any issues of non-response, etc. that some others have experienced.


Honestly, it would such a relief if they did change their shipping.  That has been such a big issue


----------



## PBandJilly (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Honestly, it would such a relief if they did change their shipping.  That has been such a big issue


  Yeah, especially since I only received my luxury box *yesterday* and it normally takes over 2 weeks for my regular boxes to arrive. I mean, I know I live across the ocean in Hawaii but they could at least send out my box in the first wave of shipments.


----------



## xheidi (Jan 3, 2013)

does anyone know what's gonna be in the january box? should i re-sub?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know what's gonna be in the january box? should i re-sub?


I think we all wish we knew what the heck is going to be in the Jan box


----------



## nancy771 (Jan 3, 2013)

I wish there is a cool fitness item. Maybe a sweat band, pedometer, gift card to get some fitness clothes....something fun and get me motivated to get out there! lol. I will even take socks! November was my first month and at first i wasn't into it them i loved it after receiving my box. Loved my style mint box! Decembler SUCKED! You would think they would give the best box ever but no sadly. If January sucks I am going to cancel unless someone uses my link and i finally get a free box.......here is to hoping we really get wowed with january!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xheidi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know what's gonna be in the january box? should i re-sub?


 I'm under the impression that all January boxes were sold-out. At least they were when I subscribed a few weeks ago.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm under the impression that all January boxes were sold-out. At least they were when I subscribed a few weeks ago.


They opened back up, I am assuming because of a lot of cancellations/subs ending


----------



## OiiO (Jan 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They opened back up, I am assuming because of a lot of cancellations/subs ending


 Well, poop... I'll be getting two February boxes and they refused to switch one of them to come in January  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 4, 2013)

I think they're change the way they go about gift cards also I think they're going to work on their shipping: "*Please know that your feedback is not falling on deaf ears and that we are currently working to improve our shipping and to ensure that any coupons we include are both valuable and work correctly."*


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 4, 2013)

I also think it's funny they call them coupons...I thought they were "gift cards"


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am really curious to see what popsugar changes based on last month's debacle?  Do you think they will change anything and if so, what? (By the way, I know it is pointless to guess but I like to anyways).


 Realistically by the time the complaints started rolling in for the December boxes, I'm sure the January boxes were already set in stone and being put together. My guess is, any changes based on those issues wouldn't happen until at least the February box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone get charged for january box yet?? i still don't see a charge i thought it was begnning of month


 I haven't been charged yet.  I was charged on the 4th in December and the 9th in November.  Nothing is pending either.  Hopefully next week?


----------



## jnm9jem (Jan 4, 2013)

i really wish there were early spoilers for the Popsugar box! i have having to *actually* wait until someone finally gets their box :/


----------



## PBandJilly (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nancy771* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish there is a cool fitness item. Maybe a sweat band, pedometer, gift card to get some fitness clothes....something fun and get me motivated to get out there! lol. I will even take socks! November was my first month and at first i wasn't into it them i loved it after receiving my box. Loved my style mint box! Decembler SUCKED! You would think they would give the best box ever but no sadly. If January sucks I am going to cancel unless someone uses my link and i finally get a free box.......here is to hoping we really get wowed with january!


 I may be in the minority here but I'm actually hoping we don't get any fitness stuff; I hate working out lol.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I may be in the minority here but I'm actually hoping we don't get any fitness stuff; I hate working out lol.


 That's hilarious. But I agree.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 4, 2013)

When does PS usually start shipping? Is it the middle of the month?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 4, 2013)

The 10th


----------



## jerricabenton7 (Jan 4, 2013)

i can't wait for this months box!!!haven't been charged yet.


----------



## heather4602 (Jan 4, 2013)

I haven't been charged either!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I may be in the minority here but I'm actually hoping we don't get any fitness stuff; I hate working out lol.


Not sure people who do it "like" it either.  But you feel better "AFTER" you do it, provided you're not too sore.  That's why I think a fitness headband would be cute for people who work out and those who don't (everyone can wear a headband, even if you're not working out).


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not sure people who do it "like" it either.  But you feel better "AFTER" you do it, provided you're not too sore.  That's why I think a fitness headband would be cute for people who work out and those who don't (everyone can wear a headband, even if you're not working out).


I have been generally health/fitness oriented most of my life, but this summer I was scary sick and it really drove home the importance of doing whatever I need to do to maintain my health.  I do not really look at it as optional anymore.  Now I know there is no guarantee I will stay healthy even if I do all the right things, but I am fighting hard.  In a weird way, exercise is profoundly empowering, more so now than ever for me. Anyways, those are just my two cents


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have been generally health/fitness oriented most of my life, but this summer I was scary sick and it really drove home the importance of doing whatever I need to do to maintain my health.  I do not really look at it as optional anymore.  Now I know there is no guarantee I will stay healthy even if I do all the right things, but I am fighting hard.  In a weird way, exercise is profoundly empowering, more so now than ever for me. Anyways, those are just my two cents


It's a huge part of my life now too, wasn't always.  I used to weigh about 60lbs more than I do now.  I'm now on Paleo diet, practice yoga weekly, crossfit and run (ran my first 5K in December, running a 6K in Feb and 8K in March and doing a tough mudder in June).  That's why I'm all for fitness related stuff in the Jan box.

Please no more candy, cookies, bars or treats.  Although, I'd be happy with more of that bacon chocolate 






Glad you're better!


----------



## Shanny81 (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I may be in the minority here but I'm actually hoping we don't get any fitness stuff; I hate working out lol.


 


> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's hilarious. But I agree.


 

Me too!  And I DO workout.  But fitness stuff seems to uninspired for January.  Everyone is doing "Happy, Healthy New Year!"...I want something different.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's a huge part of my life now too, wasn't always.  I used to weigh about 60lbs more than I do now.  I'm now on Paleo diet, practice yoga weekly, crossfit and run (ran my first 5K in December, running a 6K in Feb and 8K in March and doing a tough mudder in June).  That's why I'm all for fitness related stuff in the Jan box.
> ...


Aww thank you! I am grateful and still working hard to get back to what was my normal.  Congrats on running your first 5k! Running is my core exercise.  I run 5ks regularly (most weekends, though it slows down in winter obviously).  I did my first obstacle race this fall and will do a Spartan in the Spring. It was wild because I was intentionally getting dirty  Mastering the obstacles was a big confidence booster. I am also scheduled for a trail half-marathon.  I find that pushing through the challenges really empowering, and afterwards I feel victorious just because I put my toes on the starting line.  I really hope they focus on fitness for this one since it was overlooked in all 3 boxes they put out last month.  I understand how it is not exciting for everyone though.  

@Shanny I do not think it necessarily lacks creativity because it has not been overdone (at least for me) and there are not a ton of subs who it would even be a fit to offer up that theme.


----------



## Dalisay (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I may be in the minority here but I'm actually hoping we don't get any fitness stuff; I hate working out lol.


I don't want any fitness stuff either. i love working out but I don't want to buy or have anymore workout gear. I have drawers full of it.

If we get it, I wouldn't mind it since I know I'll use it. I'm just really hoping we don't get it.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 5, 2013)

PopSugar's curators would really have to have some sort of creative epiphany to come up with a beneficial and worthwhile fitness item ( of value more than the Yoga socks) for me to be impressed at all.

I am an exercise FIEND and I am on a strict weight loss program for health reasons.. I started in November and have lost 20 lbs. I have at least 40 lbs. to go to get to my ideal weight for my height and small bone structure.

With that totally in the forefront of my mind and strength of purpose, . I am hard-pressed to think of one single thing of  value over $10 which I would want someone at PopSugar to pick out for me.....at least, not today, LOL.

*MAYBE a gift card for a complete item but the price of the box kind of limits the options.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

With that caveat, I can also say that I have REALLY liked every MH box except the first one with nail polishes, lipsticks and the Body Drench products but the company issued a full refund to my card within 24 hours of my request for it. I didn't cancel because they were so nice and I told them that I had great hopes for different type items in future boxes.

After reading here for a while, and having received every regular monthly box, the only box I would have been kinda sick to get was the $100 Luxe box.. The items didn't " wow" me but I hope they were great for those who did receive one. I also know that given the odds, one day I will be the one who gets the sub that everyone goes " Whew, glad I didn't spend my money on that".. Life's like that. .


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't want any fitness stuff either. i love working out but I don't want to buy or have anymore workout gear. I have drawers full of it.
> ...


I am a bit of a gear junkie actually, so that_ could _have something to do with my enthusiasm. I cannot imagine they would dedicate a whole box to it, that would be inconsistent with anything they have done so far, and as this forum demonstrates, we all do not get excited by the same things. In any case, at the end of the day, it is all just wishing and speculating. Only PS knows what the heck they are planning.


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 5, 2013)

I've already received several workout dvd's from subs and of course the yoga socks. About the only fitness items that would excite me as a splurge item in the must have box would be a fitbit or fuelband type item, or maybe some kettlebells or something. (I don't expect any of these, of course). I'll just be happy if it is better than the last one. And I really hope subs are done sending tea!!!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've already received several workout dvd's from subs and of course the yoga socks. About the only fitness items that would excite me as a splurge item in the must have box would be a fitbit or fuelband type item, or maybe some kettlebells or something. (I don't expect any of these, of course). I'll just be happy if it is better than the last one. And I really hope subs are done sending tea!!!!!


I LOVVVVE my fitbit.  And I want to second you on the tea thing, but it really does seem like a lot of other people like it.


----------



## KayEss (Jan 6, 2013)

> I've already received several workout dvd's from subs and of course the yoga socks. About the only fitness items that would excite me as a splurge item in the must have box would be a fitbit or fuelband type item, or maybe some kettlebells or something. (I don't expect any of these, of course). I'll just be happy if it is better than the last one. And I really hope subs are done sending tea!!!!!


 Oh my gosh yes. SO tired of the tea thing. I'm very apathetic towards tea and now I'm pretty much swimming in it. They did tea last month though so I think we'll be safe for January.


----------



## nancy771 (Jan 6, 2013)

So tired from the tea as welll!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 6, 2013)

omg I would luv a sample of a decadent coffee- maybe a kona !!


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 6, 2013)

> I LOVVVVE my fitbit.Â  And I want to second you on the tea thing, but it really does seem like a lot of other people like it.


 Which fitbit do you have? I've been thinking about getting one.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 6, 2013)

I got the Fitbit Ultra in March, then I got the Fitbit One for Christmas. Both are awesome and the One is fun but honestly not all that much different from the Ultra.  I think I was given it because I lovvvvved my Ultra so very much and it was the new thing. Your question reminded me that I have to put my Ultra up on ebay at some point, for whatever reason I have been in no rush to do so even though there is no point in having two. Anyways, both the One and Ultra are awesome. If you get one, definitely let me know, there are some awesome sites you can sync it to which makes owning it a whole other level of fun because you win stuff as rewards for your activity.  I am in some sort of competition with it every week and it really has amped up my motivation even more. The Fitbit was one of my better finds of the year, definitely in my Top 5.


----------



## musthave (Jan 6, 2013)

I had the Fitbit Ultra for a few months, then lost it somewhere in Seattle in November.  Luckily, I got the Fitbit One for Christmas so I can track my activity and sleep again!  I looove this little thing!  I know I can sync it to My Fitness Pal, but what other sites are available?  I would love to get involved in some challenges!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *musthave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the Fitbit Ultra for a few months, then lost it somewhere in Seattle in November.  Luckily, I got the Fitbit One for Christmas so I can track my activity and sleep again!  I looove this little thing!  I know I can sync it to My Fitness Pal, but what other sites are available?  I would love to get involved in some challenges!


Here you go!

Earndit

http://earndit.com/login

Everymove

https://everymove.org/

Sparkpeople

http://www.sparkpeople.com/

Of these my favorite is Earndit by far.  I have really benefited a lot from the competition on the site and I even run a low key challenge every week to maintain a minimum activity level throughout the week.

Feel free to pm me if you want to â€œfriendâ€ me on any of these sites, some of the challenges are team challenges so it is nice to have at least one buddy from the get go.  I just do not want to list that info in the open forum for privacyâ€™s sake.  It took me a bit to figure out how all of it worked and how I use the sites most effectively since I had never done anything like it. Now that I understand it, it has been a huge boon for my ongoing fitness motivation.  Also, they are all free.

Also, I have never lost one of my fitbits because they are always attached to me with a leash as backup:

http://www.amazon.com/Safety-Leash-Pedometer-Unit-Pedometers/dp/B000BITYMG/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1357506421&amp;sr=8-6&amp;keywords=fitbit


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info!! I will def let you know when I get one - I'm about 95% sure I will go with FitBit over the others.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 6, 2013)

Since I have a lot of active peeps, I have info on all the alternatives if you want it.  I did my homework ahead of time, and just kept coming back to fitbit as making the most sense for me.  Those sites also work with fitness applications and gps trackers and smart phones.  Some people link their Foursquare accounts to it.  I always had a device though, so I would not have much info on those.  All of the sites I listed above work with multiple devices except, I think, for sparkpeople. I think sparkpeople only uses fitbit.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 6, 2013)

Ooooh!  I just thought of something worth noting.  Everymove has a competition going now where everyone can win money off a Fitbit Zip or even a free one with enough active teammates who make their points goal.  And they are also not fitbit dependent to participate, you just have to log your activity. Definitely pm me and let me know if you sign up for them and want to join that competition because you can win more with teammates and I am definitely active enough to meet whatever points goal there is. (I know that sounds confusing, and it kind of is, but it does make sense when you get on there.) It goes without saying that the competition is free.


----------



## jennlynn (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi All, 

I ordered the January Popsugar box.  I was wondering how everyone likes PS, this is my first month ordering.  I am going to subscribe to Yuzen, but they just changed their boxes from monthly to quarterly.  So I want to subscribe to one more... I am trying to decide between PS and Seasonsbox...any suggestions?!?! Are there any other boxes similar to these that are good?!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I ordered the January Popsugar box.  I was wondering how everyone likes PS, this is my first month ordering.  I am going to subscribe to Yuzen, but they just changed their boxes from monthly to quarterly.  So I want to subscribe to one more... I am trying to decide between PS and Seasonsbox...any suggestions?!?! Are there any other boxes similar to these that are good?!


I have never tried Yuzen, I sub to Popsugar and love it and this month will be my first  with Seasonsbox. I do not know of any other subs that are similar to that group though.


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooooh!  I just thought of something worth noting.  Everymove has a competition going now where everyone can win money off a Fitbit Zip or even a free one with enough active teammates who make their points goal.  And they are also not fitbit dependent to participate, you just have to log your activity. Definitely pm me and let me know if you sign up for them and want to join that competition because you can win more with teammates and I am definitely active enough to meet whatever points goal there is. (I know that sounds confusing, and it kind of is, but it does make sense when you get on there.) It goes without saying that the competition is free.


 Oooh I am interested in this!


----------



## Dalisay (Jan 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am a bit of a gear junkie actually, so that_ could _have something to do with my enthusiasm. I cannot imagine they would dedicate a whole box to it, that would be inconsistent with anything they have done so far, and as this forum demonstrates, we all do not get excited by the same things. In any case, at the end of the day, it is all just wishing and speculating. Only PS knows what the heck they are planning.


 I know, I wish they would give us some type of theme or spoiler like they did for the first couple months. What ever happened to that?


----------



## heath67013 (Jan 6, 2013)

I would LOVE to do this. Can I sign up with you?



> Ooooh!Â  I just thought of something worth noting.Â  Everymove has a competition going now where everyone can win money off a Fitbit Zip or even a free one with enough active teammates who make their points goal.Â  And they are also not fitbit dependent to participate, you just have to log your activity. Definitely pm me and let me know if you sign up for them and want to join that competition because you can win more with teammates and I am definitely active enough to meet whatever points goal there is. (I know that sounds confusing, and it kind of is, but it does make sense when you get on there.) It goes without saying that the competition is free.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heath67013* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I would LOVE to do this. Can I sign up with you?


Sure! The more the merrier!  After you join everymove, just pm me so I can get the info to "friend" you there. Once that is established, you are free to set up your own team and support your friend's teams.   The way they set up the Fitbit Zip competition is kind of confusing, it is their first big one, but it is navigable


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know, I wish they would give us some type of theme or spoiler like they did for the first couple months. What ever happened to that?


I would love it if they would do either, though spoilers would be awesome!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope nothing yet


I am not month to month, but I am curious if any of you were charged yet, because I have not heard anything.


----------



## Lola Jean (Jan 7, 2013)

Has anyone been charged yet?  I haven't yet


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lola Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone been charged yet?  I haven't yet


 Not me.


----------



## nancy771 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nope! Maybe tomorrow the 8th..


----------



## jennlynn (Jan 7, 2013)

I was charged on the 5th!


----------



## jnm9jem (Jan 7, 2013)

still haven't been charged...


----------



## Lola Jean (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was charged on the 5th!


 Well maybe I will be here in a few days...


----------



## jennlynn (Jan 7, 2013)

Mine was ordered as a gift though so it may be different


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I ordered the January Popsugar box.  I was wondering how everyone likes PS, this is my first month ordering.  I am going to subscribe to Yuzen, but they just changed their boxes from monthly to quarterly.  So I want to subscribe to one more... I am trying to decide between PS and Seasonsbox...any suggestions?!?! Are there any other boxes similar to these that are good?!


 I subscribed to Yuzen every month until this month.. they are not like PS MH at all, IMO.

*I liked Yuzen, but there is a similar subscription which I like more. It's Hammock Pack*. Every month has a different FUN theme, and they go all out to decorate the interior of the boxes in the theme. Their items are almost ALWAYS FULL SIZED products only. There are beauty products, lifestyle items and food items in every box. It's a box about the size of the Pop Sugar box but is personally curated, not done by a huge corporation.. Some items are beautiful handcrafted  items because of the smaller subscription base. Everyone gets the same items too.. There might be a candle fragrance difference or a color difference in one thing sometimes. The owners of Hammock Pack are extremely sweet, go the extra mile, and are the type of lovely ladies I wish I dealt with in the one " troublesome" sub I kept because of the value of the products.  

*To the best of my memory, no tea has been shipped in a Hammock Pack box except MAYBE the month the theme was " Bed and Breakfast Inn". That was one more awesome box!!!!!!   I didn't pay attention if there was a bit of tea. *


----------



## jennlynn (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks! I will have to check out Hammock Pack also I haven't heard of that one!!!


----------



## Lola Jean (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I subscribed to Yuzen every month until this month.. they are not like PS MH at all, IMO.
> 
> ...


 I've kept hearing about Hammock Pack so I had to see what it was all about... Yea I subscribed, lol!


----------



## cmello (Jan 7, 2013)

I was charged today $37.45  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess they are taxing now.. since everything is being TAXED!!!!! ughh better be good


----------



## OiiO (Jan 7, 2013)

I actually had a positive experience with PS CS recently. My situation is a bit weird: I subscribed a while ago to receive the February box using the $5 off code, but then they came out with that INSIDER code so I cancelled my subscription to resubscribe again for 6 months. Then I realized that I'll be receiving TWO February boxes! Technically they don't put inactive subscriptions on the waitlist to receive an earlier box so they offered to put my currently active 6 month subscription on the waitlist, but that means I would STILL receive two boxes in February. After asking them again and explaining my situation they said they'd make an exception and put my inactive subscription on the waitlist since technically I AM an active subscriber  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That was very nice of them and hopefully I will receive the January box.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was charged today $37.45  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess they are taxing now.. since everything is being TAXED!!!!! ughh better be good


 I've been subscribed since November and all of my boxes have been taxed. Boo...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just checked my bank account and I was charged today. Still just $35 for me!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 7, 2013)

For the ladies that have gotten charged- is it reflected on your PS account yet??


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For the ladies that have gotten charged- is it reflected on your PS account yet??


It says Jan 2013 under "Next Payment" but no, it's not down in the grey area where the tracking and stuff is.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 7, 2013)

> It says Jan 2013 under "Next Payment" but no, it's not down in the grey area where the tracking and stuff is.


 Thanks so much for the reply- so excited for our box arrival  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## renolyn (Jan 7, 2013)

Nothing yet for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got enough referrals for 6 months free, so this will be my second free month. Nothing on my profile yet.


----------



## elb622 (Jan 8, 2013)

I just signed up for Hammock Pack too.  Looks nice!  I completed my payment on paypal thinking that it would take me back to their page to fill in my info..name, address.., but it didn't.  For those of you that have this sub..did I just have a glitch or what?  Sorry...I'm only asking here b/c there is not page for this sub and I found out about it here.


----------



## cmello (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elb622* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up for Hammock Pack too.  Looks nice!  I completed my payment on paypal thinking that it would take me back to their page to fill in my info..name, address.., but it didn't.  For those of you that have this sub..did I just have a glitch or what?  Sorry...I'm only asking here b/c there is not page for this sub and I found out about it here.


 this sub looks awesome! i want to see a review


----------



## JessP (Jan 8, 2013)

I subscribed to Hammock Pack for 3 months and enjoyed it, I even did a giveaway in November. I had to unsubscribe, though, as I couldn't justify keeping both Popsugar and Hammock Pack. HP boxes generally feature a good variation each month, and I like that you're supporting smaller, local/Etsy sellers.


----------



## candiceelise (Jan 8, 2013)

So question. Did any of you ladies who got a stylemint credit have your credit card charged this month?? I am not happy . 

If so , How did you get it resolved? I go online and it says " I am not a monthly member" and " my card will not be charged" ... but it was ..


----------



## candiceelise (Jan 8, 2013)

Chatting with Style mint she says that pop sugar failed to inform its members that using the credit automatically enrolled us in a monthly subscription.. that is not cool


----------



## JessP (Jan 8, 2013)

Quick note! I started a new thread about Hammock Pack - let's move our discussion over here: 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/131989/hammock-pack


----------



## rwoody1234 (Jan 8, 2013)

> I LOVVVVE my fitbit.Â  And I want to second you on the tea thing, but it really does seem like a lot of other people like it.


 omg, i love my fitbit! it works wonders, i have been telling so many people to get one


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rwoody1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg, i love my fitbit! it works wonders, i have been telling so many people to get one


I know!!! It rocks! Do you link yours to any of the competition/reward sites?  I think they add another layer of fun and motivation to it.


----------



## Lola Jean (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elb622* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up for Hammock Pack too.  Looks nice!  I completed my payment on paypal thinking that it would take me back to their page to fill in my info..name, address.., but it didn't.  For those of you that have this sub..did I just have a glitch or what?  Sorry...I'm only asking here b/c there is not page for this sub and I found out about it here.


 They ship to the address on your paypal account!  I had to e-mail and ask them because I was confused!


----------



## Lola Jean (Jan 8, 2013)

I still have not been charged for the January PS box, in fact my account still says: Next Payment DEC 2012.  I missed out on the December box because of a billing issue...I will be angry if I miss out on the January box because of the same issue...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 8, 2013)

Is everyone still experiencing extended delays after contacting customer service? how long is it taking them to get back to you?


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 8, 2013)

I was charged today for just $35... But like others, the site still says Jan is the next payment...


----------



## easteregg (Jan 8, 2013)

When I have contacted them, it does take a lot of time.  Also, the answers seem pre-written and not specific to my question.


----------



## PBandJilly (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is everyone still experiencing extended delays after contacting customer service? how long is it taking them to get back to you?


 I was emailing with customer service about my luxury box and have been getting responses within 3-4 days. I'm not sure what you would consider "delayed" as I can imagine everyone's expectations are different, however I've thus far been happy with their customer service. Like others mentioned, I'm sure it also has to do with the rep you are working with; I was emailing with a girl named Holly who was excellent. When I emailed my rep I got an out of office email from her but she still responded during that time.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was emailing with customer service about my luxury box and have been getting responses within 3-4 days. I'm not sure what you would consider "delayed" as I can imagine everyone's expectations are different, however I've thus far been happy with their customer service. Like others mentioned, I'm sure it also has to do with the rep you are working with; I was emailing with a girl named Holly who was excellent. When I emailed my rep I got an out of office email from her but she still responded during that time.


I have never gotten anything fro a rep, just a generic POPSUGAR CS. Never a specific person's email either. Weird


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I have contacted them, it does take a lot of time.  Also, the answers seem pre-written and not specific to my question.


Yes.  I have gotten responses 3-4 weeks later.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissKellyC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was charged today for just $35... But like others, the site still says Jan is the next payment...


 I was also charged today.  My account has not been updated yet either.


----------



## KelBel (Jan 8, 2013)

I have a three month subscription - NOV-JAN - so I have absolutely no idea since I wont be charged.  Just waiting for shipping info.  Seems kinda late this month??


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KelBel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a three month subscription - NOV-JAN - so I have absolutely no idea since I wont be charged.  Just waiting for shipping info.  Seems kinda late this month??


 The ship info is not late, but they are charging later than normal.

I have been going back through my PS emails and some CS questions were NEVER answered


----------



## rwoody1234 (Jan 8, 2013)

i do earndit.com i love them. its such a great to to motivate me to get ouside and walk my dog weather i want to or not (although i have been slack since i got back from my cruise) i just cant say how much i love the fitbit!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rwoody1234* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i do earndit.com i love them. its such a great to to motivate me to get ouside and walk my dog weather i want to or not (although i have been slack since i got back from my cruise) i just cant say how much i love the fitbit!


I love them too! Especially the private challenges.


----------



## AShips (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is everyone still experiencing extended delays after contacting customer service? how long is it taking them to get back to you?


 It took them about 2 weeks to respond to my first message about how my soap had exploded in my box. I will cut them some slack though because I sent them my issue around the holidays and figured that they were either off or swamped with other people's complaints regarding their boxes.  I have a feeling it will take another few days to see what they will be doing to resolve the issue!


----------



## inimitable (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *candiceelise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So question. Did any of you ladies who got a stylemint credit have your credit card charged this month?? I am not happy .
> 
> If so , How did you get it resolved? I go online and it says " I am not a monthly member" and " my card will not be charged" ... but it was ..


 Coming out from lurking to say...

I checked my account after seeing this post, and I had been charged by Stylemint. I contacted their CS via chat and was able to resolve the issue. They have reversed the charges (confirmed via email, and I kept a screen shot of the chat session). I'm definitely wary of any type of credit from PS, and I probably won't use any credit/coupon in the future. I'm happy the Stylemint CS was pleasant and took care of the charge quickly.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The ship info is not late, but they are charging later than normal.
> 
> I have been going back through my PS emails and some CS questions were NEVER answered


 I think they're in line with November's charges/shipment  I was charged on the 9th in November and packaged was delivered on the 21st. So by my estimates delivery will occur around 1/19-1/21 for me.


----------



## nancy771 (Jan 8, 2013)

I wwas charged today the 8th. Same as november and no tax for me.


----------



## Lola Jean (Jan 8, 2013)

So I noticed that PS changed their billing and shipping around again... they no longer say they will bill on the 7th of every month, now they say they will bill when your box is being processed and that all boxes are now being shipped out on the 10th of every month.  It didn't read that way a month ago...


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 8, 2013)

All boxes shipped on the 10th- that means less than 2 days and they'll be on their way!! I'm so excited to see the first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jerricabenton7 (Jan 8, 2013)

sweet i was wondering what was taking so long.i can't wait!i LOVE this box.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 8, 2013)

My charge finally went through. One step closer...


----------



## Sheila Wallis (Jan 8, 2013)

So are they not supposed to charge you until it ships or something?  I just stumbled upon this forum and saw some other people mention it.  I signed up on Sunday, got an email on Monday saying there was a problem with my credit card, just got back onto the site today and re-entered my credit card info even though everything looked fine and the site didn't indicate there was a problem.  Then I checked my credit card account and there's a $90 charge for the full 3 months I signed up for that posted yesterday.  Anyone have this happen before?  Is it normal?


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheila Wallis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So are they not supposed to charge you until it ships or something?  I just stumbled upon this forum and saw some other people mention it.  I signed up on Sunday, got an email on Monday saying there was a problem with my credit card, just got back onto the site today and re-entered my credit card info even though everything looked fine and the site didn't indicate there was a problem.  Then I checked my credit card account and there's a $90 charge for the full 3 months I signed up for that posted yesterday.  Anyone have this happen before?  Is it normal?


 If you are on monthly then you will be billed when the box is processed (packaged). But since you got a 3-mon sub then you should be billed on the same day you signed up. I recently changed my monthly to 6-mon and was billed the same way as you.


----------



## JMezz (Jan 8, 2013)

I was charged today too (with tax 




), but my PS account hasn't updated yet. I can't wait for this month's box. I hope it makes up for last month.


----------



## EmGee (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love a voucher for a company that makes sports bras! I know that sounds really specific but I never buy new ones often enough and mine always get so stretched out before I replace them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lola Jean (Jan 9, 2013)

Still no charge for me, my account still says Next Payment: DEC 2012... I'm starting to get a little frustrated....


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheila Wallis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So are they not supposed to charge you until it ships or something?  I just stumbled upon this forum and saw some other people mention it.  I signed up on Sunday, got an email on Monday saying there was a problem with my credit card, just got back onto the site today and re-entered my credit card info even though everything looked fine and the site didn't indicate there was a problem.  Then I checked my credit card account and there's a $90 charge for the full 3 months I signed up for that posted yesterday.  Anyone have this happen before?  Is it normal?


 I just look to a charge date as an indication that shipping will occur soon-ish.


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 9, 2013)

I haven't been charged either!! Just charged for Goodies and Beauty Bar SS.
Dang, how long does it take companies to " recover" from the holidays?


----------



## Lola Jean (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't been charged either!! Just charged for Goodies and Beauty Bar SS.
> 
> Dang, how long does it take companies to " recover" from the holidays?


 Well I guess I'm kinda relieved that I'm not the only one that hasn't been charged yet... though I'm strating to get nervous with the boxes starting to be shipped out tomorrow


----------



## Sheila Wallis (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you are on monthly then you will be billed when the box is processed (packaged). But since you got a 3-mon sub then you should be billed on the same day you signed up. I recently changed my monthly to 6-mon and was billed the same way as you.


Thanks.  I think I was confused by what some of the other posters said.


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lola Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I guess I'm kinda relieved that I'm not the only one that hasn't been charged yet... though I'm strating to get nervous with the boxes starting to be shipped out tomorrow


 I haven't been charged either but I'm not worried, they'll charge me when I least expect it or when it is most inconvenient  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm also a bit nervous because I've been budgeting for the charge since the 5th and nothing yet. 

Also, I read about the CS response times upthread and wanted to add that my complaint about the Dec box "gift cards" got a response about a week ago (email was sent Dec.16) and it was just standard "we're sorry you don't love it, you could rent jewelery!" response which just irked me to no end. Hopefully the January box will be good enough to make me forget how pissed I currently am at popsugar for that email.


----------



## craigster (Jan 10, 2013)

> Is everyone still experiencing extended delays after contacting customer service? how long is it taking them to get back to you?


 So, when I contacted CS last month re: my broken Bodum mugs, it took them eight BUSINESS days to email me back. They are supposedly mailing me some more when they get excess inventory...


----------



## Lola Jean (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is everyone still experiencing extended delays after contacting customer service? how long is it taking them to get back to you?


 I haven't gotten a quick response from them since November!  Prior to December they got back to me within 48 hours... now I'm lucky to hear back from them in two weeks or at all!


----------



## renolyn (Jan 10, 2013)

Checked my account today. Still nothing. My box will be free due to referral credits, so I am just waiting for "processing" to appear.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 10, 2013)

I have "processing" on my PS MH account page for the Jan-13 box.  Shipping info should follow soon!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have "processing" on my PS MH account page for the Jan-13 box.  Shipping info should follow soon!


Me too!


----------



## JessP (Jan 10, 2013)

Me three! YAY!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Ladies I am new on makeup talk but have been a long time reader of the threads; this year I have slowly became obsessed with subscription boxes LOL and this is my first month of PS, can't wait my order says processing


----------



## JessP (Jan 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi Ladies I am new on makeup talk but have been a long time reader of the threads; this year I have slowly became obsessed with subscription boxes LOL and this is my first month of PS, can't wait my order says processing


 Welcome! Glad you found us! Hope you enjoy Popsugar as much as we do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks hope January is a great month of PS


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 10, 2013)

Yay! Mine is processing now too! Next week will be a great mail week! Ipsy, PSMH, BBx2 and Zoya. Woot!


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Jan 10, 2013)

It's processing for me finally!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 10, 2013)

Woot processing now too cant wait!


----------



## reet (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm so excited! This will be my 2nd box! The bf thinks I'm insane to be excited over these "boxes of random things" lol


----------



## renolyn (Jan 10, 2013)

Aaaand we're processing! Yay! Can't wait to see what they send this month!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 10, 2013)

Processing for me as well! Can't wait for this month's box!! =D


----------



## farrah3 (Jan 10, 2013)

My mugs were broken too, but they got back to me right away (same day)......

told me the same thing.  Would ship more when they received more inventory.

Figured I'd never see the mugs, but.......

they arrived about a week ago!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Processing! I'm going to try to be good this month and not spoil it for myself!


----------



## Fyrefly (Jan 10, 2013)

Mine is processing, too! Can't wait, this will be my very first PopSugar Must Have box!


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm always so excited for our Must Haves, but especially for the members here who are waiting for their first box! I hope it's a great fun box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lolitam (Jan 10, 2013)

Processing, hooray! 

That probably means I only have to wait another 15 days to receive the box, lol.  Box shipping to my area seems so SLOW.


----------



## Lola Jean (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm processing as well, yay!!!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 11, 2013)

Question for those of you who have referral boxes, when it came time for your referral box did it say paid next to it's status or did it say referral?


----------



## Lori Harp (Jan 11, 2013)

Mine says processing also! I sure hope the January box is great or I may have to cancel my subscription. I was not happy with the luxury box!!


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm processing too! This had better be a great box to make up for the joke that was December. I subscribed to get my first ever Glossybox too!


----------



## CLovee (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question for those of you who have referral boxes, when it came time for your referral box did it say paid next to it's status or did it say referral?


 My box this month says "(paid)" and this is a free box for me because of refferals.  Last month mine said "30.00" under the charge column.


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone else notice that under "Shipped On" it says "processing," instead of giving a BS date? Looks like they've been listening!


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else notice that under "Shipped On" it says "processing," instead of giving a BS date? Looks like they've been listening!


 
I totally noticed that! Now we won't think our boxes shipped when they haven't!


----------



## cmello (Jan 11, 2013)

they always have the processing on tthere.. most likely its already shipped or  been picked up and they usually then update it aftert they send out the emails from what i've experienced in the past


----------



## RDolph (Jan 11, 2013)

Mine is processing too!

And I am still at $35.00/month, cause my state (MD) doesn't require taxing online purchases from other states. It you live in CA (where PS is based), or one of the states where tax is required, you will be charged the $35.00 plus tax. It isn't random.


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else notice that under "Shipped On" it says "processing," instead of giving a BS date? Looks like they've been listening!


 Mine shows that too!!  I wonder when it will actually ship? My historical ship dates show:

08/28 (don't know when received, tracking number expired.)

09/28 (don't recall when it was received, tracking number expired)

10/18 (received 10/24)

11/12 (received 11/16) 

12/07 (received 12/15)


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CLovee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box this month says "(paid)" and this is a free box for me because of refferals.  Last month mine said "30.00" under the charge column.


 Awesome thanks for the help! Mine says paid next to it as well and it's a referral box.


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they always have the processing on tthere.. most likely its already shipped or  been picked up and they usually then update it aftert they send out the emails from what i've experienced in the past


 Past months it has shown a date under "Ship Date" and "Processing" under Tracking, but after days and weeks of "Processing" with no tracking number we all figured out that the ship date was pretty much made up, and a lot of people complained about it giving false hope... what I was saying is it looks like they finally paid attention and aren't listing a ship date until the box actually ships!


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lola Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten a quick response from them since November!  Prior to December they got back to me within 48 hours... now I'm lucky to hear back from them in two weeks or at all!


 I had a response from them 12/11 about something ... I replied to it that same day and never heard back.  I replied to it again this week (Tuesday) and still have not received a response.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lola Jean (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine shows that too!!  I wonder when it will actually ship? My historical ship dates show:
> ...


 Do you live in California?  You get your boxes rather quickly, I'm jealous!


----------



## Lola Jean (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had a response from them 12/11 about something ... I replied to it that same day and never heard back.  I replied to it again this week (Tuesday) and still have not received a response.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Its funny that you mention that because when I reply back to the e-mails they send and ask me to reply back, I never hear back from them either, its really aggravating.  Why ask me to reply back when you have no intention of getting back to me. Ugh!!!!!


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Do you live in California?Â  You get your boxes rather quickly, I'm jealous!


 I live in central Arkansas. It usuallt takes 3 or 4 days from the time I get a tracking number to the time FedEx actually shows any movement (those dates are from the fedex tracking). August and September, I got mine DAYS after everyone else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Its funny that you mention that because when I reply back to the e-mails they send and ask me to reply back, I never hear back from them either, its really aggravating.Â  Why ask me to reply back when you have no intention of getting back to me. Ugh!!!!! :eusa_wall:


 Exactly!!! So irritating! And they always come from the generic email address, which I can understand, but they never sign their name!


----------



## OiiO (Jan 11, 2013)

Ahhh I'm still on the wait list so I'll be the last one to know if I get the box this month or not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inimitable (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lola Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you live in California?  You get your boxes rather quickly, I'm jealous!


 You know what is strange? I live a couple of hours from the shipping site in CA, and I receive my box after almost everyone else. Every time. It drives me batty!


----------



## JessP (Jan 11, 2013)

With the way Popsugar ships, we here in CA often receive boxes after most people. The one time we live close to where boxes ship from, the company actually tries to make an effort for all subscribers to receive their boxes around the same time lol. I wish Birchbox and GB would follow suit - those of us on the west coast would receive boxes closer to the beginning of the shipping cycle!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm thinking about how I am not that excited about the January box and I think this is due to the December and Luxury boxes.  While I like having awesome mugs for tea and fancy soap and lotion, I think I have forgot about how excited we all were with September's Must Have.  I think they need another awesome box to get the hype back up!  And to keep us renewing our subscriptions...


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 11, 2013)

^^No kidding, I totally agree.




 And if January was awesome, it'd definitely keep me subscribing longer, I'm on the edge of cancelling.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 11, 2013)

I've decided to stop lurking and say hello! I liked the December box but I'm glad I didn't get the Luxe box because I would have been disappointed. I'm still excited for January. I went ahead and got another 3 months since I had a 100 Amex gift card I got for Christmas. I also switched to processing today so hopefully a tracking # soon! I've become kind of obsessed with subscription boxes and am thinking I'll restart my blog to review some.

Melanie


----------



## jerricabenton7 (Jan 11, 2013)

hi melanie!hope i get my tracking soon too, so i can start guessing whats in there by the weight of the box


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jan 12, 2013)

my status is paid &amp; processing. hoping January is more exciting for me than December and the Lux box.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 12, 2013)

I like to guess based on weight as well. I wish they would give hints


----------



## Lindalk (Jan 12, 2013)

I loved those mugs in the December box. I drink out of them all the time! Love the way they feel and they keep beverages hot longer. Can't wait to see January's box!


----------



## CLovee (Jan 13, 2013)

> I loved those mugs in the December box. I drink out of them all the time! Love the way they feel and they keep beverages hot longer. Can't wait to see January's box!


 I love my mugs, too!


----------



## xtothebee (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all - First post. I've subscribed since July. For the most part I've been pretty satisfied. Just wanted to tell everyone about an issue with the StyleMint coupon that was in the November box. I had no idea that using the coupon would require signing up for basically a never-ending $29.99 charge. I wrote to PopSugar about their lack of disclosure. The disclosures on the StyleMint site were also TERRIBLE, but there's at least a SLIGHT clue. I had to make two calls to get the account cancelled and lucky for me, they reversed the only charge that was on the account.

PopSugar got back to me right away and apologized and said they are working on making their coupons better in the future, but I urge everyone who tried to use the StyleMint coupon to first make sure they are not being charged (assuming you don't want to subscribe) and then contact PopSugar to complain!!!

cheers!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 13, 2013)

Weird! I somehow managed to use the coupon code and have *not* been charged for a monthly membership since that time. I have no clue how I did that. Maybe because I redeemed the code on SM and used it on Jewelmint?


----------



## xtothebee (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Weird! I somehow managed to use the coupon code and have *not* been charged for a monthly membership since that time. I have no clue how I did that. Maybe because I redeemed the code on SM and used it on Jewelmint?


 That would be great if you weren't charged! I would def encourage you to check carefully in the next few weeks just to make sure!


----------



## musthave (Jan 13, 2013)

I haven't been charged yet either, and I used mine on Intimint. I do love what I got, but mostly because it was free! Definitely not enough to spend $30/month. I have been getting emails, and I'm hoping that they won't sneak a charge in this month. What day did they charge your card?


----------



## meaganola (Jan 13, 2013)

> That would be great if you weren't charged! I would def encourage you to check carefully in the next few weeks just to make sure!


 I used it for the Cyber Monday special, so I'm thinking I'm good.


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Weird! I somehow managed to use the coupon code and have *not* been charged for a monthly membership since that time. I have no clue how I did that. Maybe because I redeemed the code on SM and used it on Jewelmint?


That's how mine was. I even double checked and in my account it says I'm not subscribed to any of the "mints", so that's nice.


----------



## xtothebee (Jan 13, 2013)

I was charged on January 7, 2013, despite the fact that I used the coupon at the end of November.

I was happy with the item I got (if I think of it as free!).

The $29.99 charge would have been every month (StyleMint gives you one credit a month) on the 7th, from what I understand from talking to customer service...


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xtothebee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all - First post. I've subscribed since July. For the most part I've been pretty satisfied. Just wanted to tell everyone about an issue with the StyleMint coupon that was in the November box. I had no idea that using the coupon would require signing up for basically a never-ending $29.99 charge. I wrote to PopSugar about their lack of disclosure. The disclosures on the StyleMint site were also TERRIBLE, but there's at least a SLIGHT clue. I had to make two calls to get the account cancelled and lucky for me, they reversed the only charge that was on the account.
> 
> ...


 
I had no idea about the monthly charge/subscription on StyleMint until someone brought it up here.  I ordered through JewelMint and while it didn't show a sub account there, when I went back to StyleMint, there it was.  I've had to "skip" twice because I keep forgetting to call on my lunch break and cancel the account.  Thank goodness for this forum!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 13, 2013)

Weird. I used my code on jewelmint and never had to enter any of my CC info at all!


----------



## cmello (Jan 14, 2013)

i'm dying for a spoiler!!!!!!!!!!.. why is it still processing.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm dying for a spoiler!!!!!!!!!!.. why is it still processing.


 And I'm dying to know if I'm even getting a box this month since I'm on the wait list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Arghhhhhhhh!!


----------



## JamieSaves (Jan 14, 2013)

It is very clear when you sign up/order at Stylemint or Jewelmint that it is going to charge you for a credit each month.... I am not sure why anyone would complain to Popsugar. It was a great coupon code for a free $30 item, all you has to do was cancel the account after. Part of he reason pop sugar can get us the items is as advertising for the company (in this case stylemint) to get new customers. I don't think it is fair to expect "better" coupon codes. Hope for, maybe... But expect? We pay $35 and jUST the SM code was almost worth that.


----------



## xtothebee (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieSaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It is very clear when you sign up/order at Stylemint or Jewelmint that it is going to charge you for a credit each month.... I am not sure why anyone would complain to Popsugar. It was a great coupon code for a free $30 item, all you has to do was cancel the account after. Part of he reason pop sugar can get us the items is as advertising for the company (in this case stylemint) to get new customers. I don't think it is fair to expect "better" coupon codes. Hope for, maybe... But expect? We pay $35 and jUST the SM code was almost worth that.


 I disagree. I think PopSugar has a responsibility to let its customers know that coupons it provides have strings attached. While you found it to be very clear that when you sign up, you are charged monthly, there is still the issue of having to create an account, turn over your CC information and then remember to cancel it. In my view, that's something the PopSugar should let its customers know. I do think it was a good coupon (basically $30 to spend on the SM site), but I think MANY people were not aware of the recurring charge. Of course it is an advertising deal - that's how they survive, but a little more disclosure would not hurt. PopSugar's customer service team made it pretty clear in their response to me, that they are aware that this is an issue.


----------



## cmello (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieSaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It is very clear when you sign up/order at Stylemint or Jewelmint that it is going to charge you for a credit each month.... I am not sure why anyone would complain to Popsugar. It was a great coupon code for a free $30 item, all you has to do was cancel the account after. Part of he reason pop sugar can get us the items is as advertising for the company (in this case stylemint) to get new customers. I don't think it is fair to expect "better" coupon codes. Hope for, maybe... But expect? We pay $35 and jUST the SM code was almost worth that.


 i agree i loved all the copuon codes they have given so far. . the stylemint code and canvaspop. I cancelled stylemint right away after i got my order.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieSaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It is very clear when you sign up/order at Stylemint or Jewelmint that it is going to charge you for a credit each month.... I am not sure why anyone would complain to Popsugar. It was a great coupon code for a free $30 item, all you has to do was cancel the account after. Part of he reason pop sugar can get us the items is as advertising for the company (in this case stylemint) to get new customers. I don't think it is fair to expect "better" coupon codes. Hope for, maybe... But expect? We pay $35 and jUST the SM code was almost worth that.


 I agree. I get that in the world of subs this is an expensive box. But I think that people's expectations are a little out of whack. I also thought it was pretty clear that you were signing up for an account w/the mint sites that would renew.


----------



## nancy771 (Jan 14, 2013)

I enjoyed stylemint but gave away canvaspop ans rtr. $14 shipping was ridiculous and you all know how rtr turned out.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inimitable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You know what is strange? I live a couple of hours from the shipping site in CA, and I receive my box after almost everyone else. Every time. It drives me batty!


 Same here. I live in Sacramento and I always get mine after most people on here.


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieSaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It is very clear when you sign up/order at Stylemint or Jewelmint that it is going to charge you for a credit each month.... I am not sure why anyone would complain to Popsugar. It was a great coupon code for a free $30 item, all you has to do was cancel the account after. Part of he reason pop sugar can get us the items is as advertising for the company (in this case stylemint) to get new customers. I don't think it is fair to expect "better" coupon codes. Hope for, maybe... But expect? We pay $35 and jUST the SM code was almost worth that.


 Hmmm was it? I distinctly remember NOT seeing anything about signing up for a subscription (I knew before hand that StyleMint has a subscription program, and I wanted to be sure I wasn't signing up for it). While I'm totally crazy about the shirt I got, I was pretty annoyed when I logged into my account last week and saw that I was subscribed. Fortunately I noticed this before the January charge went through (I ordered end of December, so that would have been the first charge), and was able to email them and ask to be removed, which they did quickly and with no problem... but still - it definitely was not clear!

On another note - if you go to FedEx tracking by reference and enter your subscription number you can see your tracking info!! So far mine hasn't actually shipped, but the label has been created and we are at a whopping

4.7lbs!!!


----------



## Lola Jean (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rach212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in central Arkansas. It usuallt takes 3 or 4 days from the time I get a tracking number to the time FedEx actually shows any movement (those dates are from the fedex tracking). August and September, I got mine DAYS after everyone else.


 I live in Colorado, seems like I always get mine days after everyone else too!


----------



## cmello (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kerryliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmmm was it? I distinctly remember NOT seeing anything about signing up for a subscription (I knew before hand that StyleMint has a subscription program, and I wanted to be sure I wasn't signing up for it). While I'm totally crazy about the shirt I got, I was pretty annoyed when I logged into my account last week and saw that I was subscribed. Fortunately I noticed this before the January charge went through (I ordered end of December, so that would have been the first charge), and was able to email them and ask to be removed, which they did quickly and with no problem... but still - it definitely was not clear!
> ...


 i have the same!!! yay


----------



## katieann (Jan 14, 2013)

I just got my tracking number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No info when I click it yet but at least I know it's on its way!


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 14, 2013)

I really hope this is a good box. I have not really been disappointed yet so I hope it stays that way!


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 14, 2013)

Mine still says processing...I live in Oklahoma City and it seems that I always get mine about a week or week and a half after they start to ship.


----------



## noraray (Jan 14, 2013)

Just received the email that my box has shipped (weight 4.7 Pds)


----------



## LillyAmanda (Jan 14, 2013)

I REALLY liked the StyleMint items I got with the code from the Must Have box, and have stayed subscribed.
Ditto with JewelMint after GlossyBox sent us a JM item. My necklace is really pretty and unique ( the Persephone necklace) and I joined JM too.

Just because the prices are low doesn't mean the items aren't cute to wear on casual occasions, IMO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't understand why there is a thread here about the handbag site, LBB, but not StyleMint and JewelMint. I think they are absolutely the same types of sites and products. Is there a loyalty and following to LBB here that doesn't exist to the " Mint" subscription sites? Just asking because I am new and like I said, I think the SM and JM are fun, at least for now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I REALLY liked the StyleMint items I got with the code from the Must Have box, and have stayed subscribed.
> 
> ...


 There's a group devoted to LBB because it has a huge community surrounding it, many of whom are on MUT. StyleMint and JewelMint, while fun, are pretty much a solo activity. But if you start threads about them and there's enough interest, they too might get a group.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LillyAmanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I REALLY liked the StyleMint items I got with the code from the Must Have box, and have stayed subscribed.
> 
> ...


 
LBB is much different from stylemint/jewelmint because of the interactive trading aspect of the site and that all their brands are not in house brands. I think that appeals to a lot more people getting a brand they have heard of before or already know they love. There are different threads on stylemint in the Subscription and sampling group and the Jewelmint ones usually end up in the Fashion Talk area, but your right there is no group for either of the mints like there is for LBB.

I had heard of stylemint before the coupon we had last month but was turned off by how hard it was to redeem the code since my CC wasn't accepted on their site and ended up giving the code to someone who knew it work work for them.


----------



## jerricabenton7 (Jan 14, 2013)

can't wait for a spoiler!!!!! 4.7 lbs sounds promising.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 14, 2013)

Mine is still processing and the FedEx reference # is not working yet I am in Pacific NW guess it ships later to my location


----------



## nellswell (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine is still processing and the FedEx reference # is not working yet I am in Pacific NW guess it ships later to my location


 Me, too (fellow Pacific NW-er, my box is also "processing"). I really hope it comes before I leave town next week. This will be my first Pop Sugar box *crossing my fingers for a good one*!


----------



## KayEss (Jan 14, 2013)

Same here...also in the Pacific NW. When did they start shipping in waves? Seems like a recent thing? I guess I understand it but their site shouldn't estimate shipping by the 10th.


----------



## nancy771 (Jan 14, 2013)

Pacific north west as well...i hate that they send to us a week later then everone else. I emailed and complained about that awhile ago and a week later they just said good news your box is on its way! Totally ignored what I said. I wish they sent to us first or at the same time. Other companies send locally first it seems like. Grr lol


----------



## noraray (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm in the north east, box usually ships early but it usually take 11-12 days so all you pacific northwesterns will get it before me. Can't wait for spoilers.


----------



## renolyn (Jan 14, 2013)

I also tried my reference number and no luck. PopSugar must have something against us PNW girls!


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Jan 14, 2013)

The weight sounds promising.

I LOVE the tea in the December box, and the mugs are pretty awesome too. The candy went in 1 night on Christmas eve, all the kids liked them in their hot chocolates; and the adults ate the rest in the chocolate martinis. The soap is pretty nice too, it smells really good. I judge a box by the amount of items I use in the box. 

I used everything and liked it EXCEPT the RTR coupon. The thought of wearing someone else's clothing gives me the willies...ha and that coupon gave the box no value.

I got my sons 2 of Men's Luxury boxes for Christmas. Although I was really upset they were shipped so late. (I received them Christmas eve about 2pm...ha) PopSugar gave me a free January box. Both boys LOVED their boxes. They thought is was so cool it was filled with all kinds of stuff and they will use every item. The shoe laces were even normal colors and matched the cuff links.







I won't be looking at the spoilers... I like being surprised!!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm in wichita... Got mine pretty late last time. Haven't gotten any email yet on this month. The weight sounds like it'll be good! I can't wait for the spoilers!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 14, 2013)

> I'm in wichita... Got mine pretty late last time. Haven't gotten any email yet on this month. The weight sounds like it'll be good! I can't wait for the spoilers!!


 I keep searching instagram for spoilers. Can't wait. Excited for a heavy box.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep searching instagram for spoilers. Can't wait. Excited for a heavy box.


You think anyone would have theirs yet? It seems early to me. What is the soonest anyone on here is expecting theirs? (By the way, for once, I am chilled out about it, probably because last month was so annoying. I am calling it a blessing.)


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 14, 2013)

Hmm, just checked my account and Fedex.  No tracking and my box has never shipped this late


----------



## KelBel (Jan 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *noraray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm in the north east, box usually ships early but it usually take 11-12 days so all you pacific northwesterns will get it before me. Can't wait for spoilers.
I'm in the Northeast too.  Mine says shipped on the 14th.  I expect to get it around the 25th.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 15, 2013)

My box is still processing and I live in Virginia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cmello (Jan 15, 2013)

my box is in Sacramento this morning... long way to go to NJ. probably not due to arrive until next wed/thurs


----------



## Kerryliz (Jan 15, 2013)

Mine officially shipped yesterday - they usually take 7 days to get to me, but with next Monday being a holiday I'm expecting to get mine Tuesday or Wednesday!

I think I might try (for the first time) to go spoiler free... I'm not as anxious for presents now that Christmas has passed!


----------



## Lola Jean (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm, just checked my account and Fedex.  No tracking and my box has never shipped this late


 I e-mailed them last week about something and they said they were running late this month due to the holidays... So hopefully by next month everything will return back to normal.


----------



## pixiesoap (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xtothebee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I disagree. I think PopSugar has a responsibility to let its customers know that coupons it provides have strings attached. While you found it to be very clear that when you sign up, you are charged monthly, there is still the issue of having to create an account, turn over your CC information and then remember to cancel it. In my view, that's something the PopSugar should let its customers know. I do think it was a good coupon (basically $30 to spend on the SM site), but I think MANY people were not aware of the recurring charge. Of course it is an advertising deal - that's how they survive, but a little more disclosure would not hurt. PopSugar's customer service team made it pretty clear in their response to me, that they are aware that this is an issue.


 In my opinion, they send you a coupon code to use to introduce you to the website and a new service. On Stylemint there is a button that says "how it works". Whenever I go to websites with a code for a free gift or a gift card code, if I am getting the item for FREE, then I do not have to enter my credit card information. That should be a red flag to anyone, if you are entering your credit card did you not wonder why?

Maybe popsugar could have wrote on their card "Check out this monthly subscription service and here is a code for your free month/item" which would be a prompt for those who do not take the time to read what the website is actually about.

I agree with many others, it really isn't PopSugar's fault. They expect to be selling boxes to grown ups. It is easy to point fingers and blame them when in reality any time you are entering your credit card information, you yourself should have read everything there was to know beforehand. It isn't Popsugar's responsibility to explain in detail how another company works.

I enjoy reading what others opinions are, what people got in their subscription boxes etc. but it is instances like this that keep me away from the site and participating to much. I am a big believer in taking responsibility for my own actions, and no matter what people say about "not being aware of recurring charges", the truth is it happened because YOU did not fully read the website you entered *your charge card number* on, period. The constant complaining and finger pointing the blame on someone other than themselves just gets old.


----------



## alilcheeky (Jan 15, 2013)

I signed up for a 6 mo popsugar must have subscript.  What happens after the 6 months are up?  Do I keep getting boxes shipped and charged to my account until I formally cancel?  Or does my subscription stop automatically?


----------



## pixiesoap (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alilcheeky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for a 6 mo popsugar must have subscript.  What happens after the 6 months are up?  Do I keep getting boxes shipped and charged to my account until I formally cancel?  Or does my subscription stop automatically?


 I believe it goes to a month to month automatically if I read correctly. You might want to double check with PopSugar just in case, especially if you do not want to continue after the 6 months you purchased are up.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 15, 2013)

It goes to once a month after the pre paid period ends. If you want to do another pre paid period you have to cancel that subscription and create a new one. At least that's what I've had to do.


----------



## Shanny81 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm in Seattle and no shipping info here either.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On a sad note, one of my Bodum mugs broke!  I was microwaving some milk for hot chocolate.  I put the cocoa in, stirred and the inner wall broke!  Its supposed to be dishwasher and microwave safe.  I am so sad because I LOVE these mugs.  I checked Bodum's site but they won't replace glass.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 15, 2013)

> I'm in Seattle and no shipping info here either.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On a sad note, one of my Bodum mugs broke!Â  I was microwaving some milk for hot chocolate.Â  I put the cocoa in, stirred and the inner wall broke!Â  Its supposed to be dishwasher and microwave safe.Â  I am so sad because I LOVE these mugs.Â  I checked Bodum's site but they won't replace glass.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Boo...sadness! I think I will stop microwaving mine.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shanny81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in Seattle and no shipping info here either.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> On a sad note, one of my Bodum mugs broke!  I was microwaving some milk for hot chocolate.  I put the cocoa in, stirred and the inner wall broke!  Its supposed to be dishwasher and microwave safe.  I am so sad because I LOVE these mugs.  I checked Bodum's site but they won't replace glass.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Were you using a metal spoon? I'm weird and I like to read all the directions / warnings on things and it said something about using cation when using metal spoons as it could shatter the inner wall. My boyfriend used a metal spoon on mine the other day and I almost killed him hahaha


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pixiesoap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In my opinion, they send you a coupon code to use to introduce you to the website and a new service. On Stylemint there is a button that says "how it works". Whenever I go to websites with a code for a free gift or a gift card code, if I am getting the item for FREE, then I do not have to enter my credit card information. That should be a red flag to anyone, if you are entering your credit card did you not wonder why?
> ...


 A-freakin-men


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 15, 2013)

So October's box was 4.4lbs and included the book (mine might may have been lighter since I only got the sample size of the shampoo and conditioner, they did fedex me a full size afterwards, which was so cool of them).  I wondering if another book is included in the Jan box since it's 4.7lbs?

October also shipped late (Oct. 17th for me), but only took a week and a day to reach me on the east coast, so hopefully after all the holiday shipping slows down, we'll get our boxes in a more reasonable timeframe.


----------



## CLovee (Jan 15, 2013)

> I'm in Seattle and no shipping info here either.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On a sad note, one of my Bodum mugs broke!Â  I was microwaving some milk for hot chocolate.Â  I put the cocoa in, stirred and the inner wall broke!Â  Its supposed to be dishwasher and microwave safe.Â  I am so sad because I LOVE these mugs.Â  I checked Bodum's site but they won't replace glass.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What type of spoon did you use? Bodum doesn't recommend using metal or silver flatware because it can cause the glass to break. I use my regular metal spoons but I stir very carefully and try not to hit the wall of the mug.


----------



## Sunflowerr (Jan 15, 2013)

it seems like everyone has gotten their tracking number, and i still havent received mine, and my account still says processing . anybody having the same problems ?


----------



## JessP (Jan 15, 2013)

Holy bananas, I'm getting so excited for this box I can barely stand it. My FedEx reference tracking isn't working yet but I cannot wait to start seeing spoilers! The weight sounds promising!


----------



## Dalisay (Jan 15, 2013)

> it seems like everyone has gotten their tracking number, and i still havent received mine, and my account still says processing . anybody having the same problems ?


 Yup. I'm not too worried about it. I'm usually the one who gets the tracking and box after everyone else gets theirs.


----------



## kloudes (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it seems like everyone has gotten their tracking number, and i still havent received mine, and my account still says processing . anybody having the same problems ?


 Same here, I was charged days ago but my account still says processing.  I wish Pop Sugar showed any kind of consistency... I'm in CA, btw.  That might account for the later shipping, but usually mine has shipped by now.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it seems like everyone has gotten their tracking number, and i still havent received mine, and my account still says processing . anybody having the same problems ?


 
I do not have my tracking number and I'm in Michigan.  If history is any factor of how this month will play out mine will probabl ship this friday and I'll receive it next saturday.  I usually don't get antsy until a few people receives their boxes because I try not to spoil myself.


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it seems like everyone has gotten their tracking number, and i still havent received mine, and my account still says processing . anybody having the same problems ?


 Mine also still shows processing


----------



## heather4602 (Jan 15, 2013)

Mine says it is still processing also! No tracking number!


----------



## jnm9jem (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it seems like everyone has gotten their tracking number, and i still havent received mine, and my account still says processing . anybody having the same problems ?


 i'm in the same boat as you. SO FRUSTRATING


----------



## alliekers (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, I was charged days ago but my account still says processing.  I wish Pop Sugar showed any kind of consistency... I'm in CA, btw.  That might account for the later shipping, but usually mine has shipped by now.


Same for me, I'm in CA as well. Hope it gets here sometime next week. I'll try to be good and not spoil for myself but we'll see how long that lasts...


----------



## brokenship (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm still processing (Texas)! I was charged _days _ago though, I can't wait for my tracking number!


----------



## puppyl0ve9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Ive got a tracking number and I live in NY. According to my number, it left Sacramento, CA as its last checkpoint. I have no idea when this will be arriving. No ETA.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pixiesoap (Jan 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyl0ve9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ive got a tracking number and I live in NY. According to my number, it left Sacramento, CA as its last checkpoint. I have no idea when this will be arriving. No ETA.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine was in process for days but got my tracking number last night and status same as above. I live in MA. So they definitely send to farther away first.


----------



## CLovee (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it seems like everyone has gotten their tracking number, and i still havent received mine, and my account still says processing . anybody having the same problems ?


 I still haven't gotten a tracking number either. Last month I got my box on the 18th (long after spoilers were available) and it looks like I won't be getting it until the last week of January, once it ships it usually takes 7-8 days for me to get it!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 16, 2013)

I never got a tracking number/email, and my PS account isn't updated beyond "processing" either.  

I tracked mine via FedEx reference with my account number and located my tracking number that way.  I don't think there are any problems, per say, just they're behind.  Probably from all the drama from the December and Lux boxes.


----------



## RDolph (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never got a tracking number/email, and my PS account isn't updated beyond "processing" either.
> 
> I tracked mine via FedEx reference with my account number and located my tracking number that way.  I don't think there are any problems, per say, just they're behind.  Probably from all the drama from the December and Lux boxes.


 Where do you find your FedEx reference? I can't seem to find mine. I might perhaps be an idiot.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 16, 2013)

Hmm does anyone who has a tracking number have an estimated arrival date?


----------



## JessicaLittle (Jan 16, 2013)

My pop sugar jan box still says processing and has now for almost a week. I have not gotten an email about my tracking information or when the package should be here so if it's on par with last month my box should be here tomorrow.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RDolph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where do you find your FedEx reference? I can't seem to find mine. I might perhaps be an idiot.


 Uses your Account number from your PS account as your "reference number"


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmm does anyone who has a tracking number have an estimated arrival date?


 No ETA yet.  Mine usually doesn't update until it hits the east coast smart post locations in Maryland or West VA.  My box is just now hitting Sacramento.


----------



## RDolph (Jan 16, 2013)

Shipping! Finally! It actually shipped yesterday, and it takes a full week to get to me in MD, so either Tuesday or Wednesday next week. But I usually see spoilers many days before I get mine, so I am hoping for a spoiler any day now!


----------



## alilcheeky (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't see a thread dedicated to Popsugar's Sample Squad, but yesterday I got a full sized bottle of lotion via Fed Ex.  Way more than a sample, and I never even signed up for it and had no clue it was coming.  I did join Sample Squad several months ago but never signed up for any samples because none were available at the time.  Wow this was a great surprise!!   I love getting mail!


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowerr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it seems like everyone has gotten their tracking number, and i still havent received mine, and my account still says processing . anybody having the same problems ?


 Mine still says processing as well


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uses your Account number from your PS account as your "reference number"


 I see a subscription number...is that what you are referring to? I tried that and it doesn't work, so maybe my box hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 16, 2013)

Just got tracking information yayyy!!!


----------



## IffB (Jan 16, 2013)

Who Hoo!   Just got my tracking number email. I'm in Atlanta, GA....Box in Sacramento, CA. Excited...but after the luxury boxes, this box better be good!


----------



## nancy771 (Jan 16, 2013)

How many digits is the reference number? I looked at my POPSUGAR account and all i could find was a 5 digit subscription number. That didn't seem to work in reference tracking. Also what do you put down for account number on fedex down below?


----------



## Shanny81 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Were you using a metal spoon? I'm weird and I like to read all the directions / warnings on things and it said something about using cation when using metal spoons as it could shatter the inner wall. My boyfriend used a metal spoon on mine the other day and I almost killed him hahaha


 

Yes!  I was!  I obviously didn't read the directions, but I guess that makes sense.  Hmmm.  I'll have to be extra careful on the other one now.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alilcheeky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't see a thread dedicated to Popsugar's Sample Squad, but yesterday I got a full sized bottle of lotion via Fed Ex.  Way more than a sample, and I never even signed up for it and had no clue it was coming.  I did join Sample Squad several months ago but never signed up for any samples because none were available at the time.  Wow this was a great surprise!!   I love getting mail!


 Same! Definitely a nice surprise.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see a subscription number...is that what you are referring to? I tried that and it doesn't work, so maybe my box hasn't shipped yet.


 Yep use your sub number as reference number and put yesterday as the ship date, or try todays date.  

I just got my shipping email with a tracking number.  I'm sure they are working through them.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 16, 2013)

Still no tracking for me or reference no tracking, guess NW has not started shipping yet, mine has been processing for six days now


----------



## SammieHammie (Jan 16, 2013)

Finally got a tracking number today. The box is in Sacramento and there's no ETA. I live in Virginia. Really hoping this box is good since it's my only big splurge this month. If it's not, it's definitely on the chopping block and I'll subscribe to Yuzen or try Seasonsbox. I liked December's box (those mugs are fantastic), but it didn't wow me as my first box like I expected it to. And don't get me started on that luxe box.


----------



## jnm9jem (Jan 16, 2013)

Same thing happened to me! Pleasant surprise!



> I don't see a thread dedicated to Popsugar's Sample Squad, but yesterday I got a full sized bottle of lotion via Fed Ex.Â  Way more than a sample, and I never even signed up for it and had no clue it was coming.Â  I did join Sample Squad several months ago but never signed up for any samples because none were available at the time.Â  Wow this was a great surprise!!Â Â  I love getting mail!Â i


----------



## CLovee (Jan 16, 2013)

My box is never going to ship.



 (as I hit refresh, over and over!)


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm just outside of Chicago and no tracking here yet either. I tried the reference number thing yesterday but it didn't work. I tried it for lasts month to see if I was doing it right and that didn't work either. Oh well. It seems only people east have gotten numbers so far. It's usually about 7-8 days after I get a shipping code that I get mine. The "smartpost" mystifies me. It goes to Chicago and despite the fact that I live south of the city, it then goes to Wisconsin and then to my south suburban post office. Um... yeah.


----------



## JessicaLittle (Jan 16, 2013)

I got my tracking email today. It's on it's way there's no eta though :/ it might update in a couple of days i'm gonna check again on monday and see if things have been updated the box weighs 4.7 pounds that sounds good right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 16, 2013)

I want spoilers!!!


----------



## glamigirl (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want spoilers!!!


 yes-me too!!


----------



## PBandJilly (Jan 16, 2013)

Got my tracking number on Monday...my box is in City of Industry, CA (LOL) with no estimated arrival date.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *melanie0971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just outside of Chicago and no tracking here yet either. I tried the reference number thing yesterday but it didn't work. I tried it for lasts month to see if I was doing it right and that didn't work either. Oh well. It seems only people east have gotten numbers so far. It's usually about 7-8 days after I get a shipping code that I get mine. The "smartpost" mystifies me. It goes to Chicago and despite the fact that I live south of the city, it then goes to Wisconsin and then to my south suburban post office. Um... yeah.


We are both Illinois and nothing for me either!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We are both Illinois and nothing for me either!


Scratch that, just got a tracking number!


----------



## jerricabenton7 (Jan 16, 2013)

still no tracking and not a spoiler anywhere?!


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jerricabenton7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still no tracking and not a spoiler anywhere?!


 Yep, I'm in San Diego and absolutely nothing aaaaand this is also happening with every other sub I have, it's driving me crazy!!


----------



## kloudes (Jan 16, 2013)

Uuuurgh, I am tearing my hair out waiting for this tracking.  Of course, when I do finally get it, I'll be tearing my hair out waiting for it to get here, so I guess it doesn't matter!


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 16, 2013)

> Scratch that, just got a tracking number!


 I'm jealous! Hopefully I'm next.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 16, 2013)

waaah someone get one!!!!!


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> waaah someone get one!!!!!


 you mean someone got the box? any pics or list of contents? I'm so excited!!!


----------



## brokenship (Jan 16, 2013)

> I'm just outside of Chicago and no tracking here yet either. I tried the reference number thing yesterday but it didn't work. I tried it for lasts month to see if I was doing it right and that didn't work either. Oh well. It seems only people east have gotten numbers so far. It's usually about 7-8 days after I get a shipping code that I get mine. The "smartpost" mystifies me. It goes to Chicago and despite the fact that I live south of the city, it then goes to Wisconsin and then to my south suburban post office. Um... yeah.


 I'm originally from the NW suburbs of Chicago and the same thing happened to me when I was at my parents house for a month. It went down to Springfield and then up past me to Wisconsin before it finally came to my area. It seems like such a waste, let alone completely inconvenient.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanyamib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> you mean someone got the box? any pics or list of contents? I'm so excited!!!


 No, I was just hoping that someone got one!

But here is a banana doing a dance.


----------



## nellswell (Jan 16, 2013)

*tanyamib*, I think *nicepenguins* meant "someone, get one!" (as in "hurry up and arrive _somewhere_, popsugar must have box!") Correct me if I'm wrong, *nicepenguins*!

ETA: looks like nicepenguins already clarified





I read it as "someone got one" at first, too... must have just been wishful thinking!
 

By the way, my account still says the box is "processing."





(I am in Washington state...)


----------



## elainecad (Jan 16, 2013)

No tracking for me and I am in NW IN.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 16, 2013)

Happy banana dance! It's mesmerizing...

Probably time for bed lol


----------



## SarahxxAnne (Jan 17, 2013)

I have the same problem!  FedEx sucks!  I live about an hour and a half south of Chicago and my box goes to Champaign, Illinois then to Louisville, Kentucky, THEN to Morton, Illinois, and finally back to my house.  It passes past my city like three times before it actually gets to me.  I wish they used UPS instead.  FedEx is such a tease!


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nellswell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *tanyamib*, I think *nicepenguins* meant "someone, get one!" (as in "hurry up and arrive _somewhere_, popsugar must have box!") Correct me if I'm wrong, *nicepenguins*!
> 
> ...


 you are right I was just too excited and read it wrongly. LOL. I didn't get any tracking either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Jan 17, 2013)

I got an email with my tracking number on Monday and still FedEx has never heard of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gejag (Jan 17, 2013)

I have been charged and showing processing but no tracking number for a week now...in Chicago

Getting antsy !


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Jan 17, 2013)

So, as much as I HATE admitting this, I actually think not knowing exactly when the box is going to come each month and stalking for spoilers actually makes it more exciting and makes the experience more worth it for me! At 30, there aren't many things left to get excited for, but I almost feel like a child waiting for Christmas morning with some of these subs, espcially PopSugar!


----------



## crburros (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puppyl0ve9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ive got a tracking number and I live in NY. According to my number, it left Sacramento, CA as its last checkpoint. I have no idea when this will be arriving. No ETA.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same here! Last I checked, it was in Sacramento on Tuesday. I'm DYING! Think we'll get it by Saturday?


----------



## crburros (Jan 17, 2013)

I can't wait anymore!!! LOL


----------



## RDolph (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FoxxyNiki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, as much as I HATE admitting this, I actually think not knowing exactly when the box is going to come each month and staking for spoilers actually makes iy more exciting and makes the experience more worth it for me! At 30, there aren't many things left to get excited for, but I almost feel like a child waiting for Christmas morning with some of these subs, espcially PopSugar!


 I agree 100%! It is so much fun to stalk for spoilers every month. And when you are in your 30's  working an office job, sometimes you need all the fun and excitement you can get.


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 17, 2013)

Still says processing on the site but the account number thing worked on Fedex! It shipped yesterday so I'll probably get it next Thursday. Unless it gets held up by some "winter storm" on it's detour to Wisconsin like last month. I see I'm not the only one in the Chicago area whose box tours the midwest first. What's really annoying is that because of that "winter storm" delay last month it sat an extra day in Chicago! I work downtown so it was probably down the street from me! I'm afraid to switch to my work address because what if it's supposed to come on Saturday?? I'd have to wait the whole weekend. Yes I am acting like a little kid. My 2 1/2 year old must be wearing off on me LOL


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 17, 2013)

What sucks for me is I live an hour from where they ship, yet it takes a week to get my box! And it takes FOREVER to get my tracking number. I can't even find it by reference on FedEx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CLovee (Jan 17, 2013)

I tracked on FedEx by reference and it worked.  Looks like my box was shipped on 1/16/13.  Still says "processing" on PS though.  I probably won't get this box until the 24-25.  It takes so long for me to get them!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 17, 2013)

The reference number worked for me as well! Says shipment info sent to FedEx. I agree that they should use ups instead... Smartpost is a joke!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone got their tracking number in NW?? Still processing for me, getting antsy for my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## meaganola (Jan 17, 2013)

> Anyone got their tracking number in NW?? Still processing for me, getting antsy for my first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 I'm in Portland, and I usually get my tracking info after the gang back East get their boxes. It seems like this has been the case for everyone in the Pacific time zone for the past few months.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 17, 2013)

I am in Portland too so I should relax and wait I guess) it is so hard cause I know I won't be able to resist the spoilers for too long


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 17, 2013)

Yay...using the reference number finally worked for me today. Mine left Sacramento this morning...which means probably Weds/Thurs of next week.


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 17, 2013)

Just got my email! However it doesn't show me anything different than what I saw earlier using the reference number. Lol


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 17, 2013)

I got my email today!! I live in Oklahoma. It takes a7 days for me to get it once I get shipping.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just got my email too. The status is "initiated." And I totally agree about the tracking and waiting being half the fun!


----------



## nancy771 (Jan 17, 2013)

Lots of local ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm in Vancouver, wa..and same with me. My box doesn't ship till east coast people get their boxes.


----------



## snuffles28 (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email with my tracking number on Monday and still FedEx has never heard of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too! I e-mailed Customer Service about it; we'll see.


----------



## steph90 (Jan 17, 2013)

Finally got my tracking info! My box left Sacramento at 11:16 a.m. I am so anxious to see what is in this month's box! I have looked everywhere for spoilers and can't seem to find any.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 17, 2013)

Finally received my tracking info as well! Yay!!


----------



## jerricabenton7 (Jan 17, 2013)

just got mine too!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone have an arrival date yet?


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm hoping no one gets one before Monday.  It is hard to wait even a few days when other people have theirs, but somehow waiting over a weekend makes it worse.  I wish that we all got them closer to the same time so no one had to sit and be jealous while others have had their boxes for days/weeks.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 17, 2013)

Haha! I just got a survey from PopSugar about the boxes. I was more than happy to let them know what I thought!


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 17, 2013)

LOL me tooo!!



> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha! I just got a survey from PopSugar about the boxes. I was more than happy to let them know what I thought!


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 17, 2013)

Mine will arrive end of next week (going by past shipping times). Hope someone gets theirs soon!


----------



## Rmwife1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ditto here! I think they know that they really dropped the ball. Wonder if the winner of the $250 card will be someone who left a not so stellar review. I wish I could have written in a few things.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Jan 17, 2013)

Just a reminder for everyone who's anxiously waiting -- no mail on Monday because of MLK day!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 17, 2013)

Ohh totally forgot about postal holiday Monday, that probably means no tracking numbers emailed Monday either right?? Btw what is the $250 gift card, did not hear about that


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ohh totally forgot about postal holiday Monday, that probably means no tracking numbers emailed Monday either right?? Btw what is the $250 gift card, did not hear about that


 They sent around a survey asking about the December and luxury boxes. If you complete it, you're entered to win a Visa gift card.

As for sending tracking numbers, I think that probably has more to do with whether or not PopSugar's offices are open.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I am a new subscriber that must be why I did not get that survey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Jan 17, 2013)

I love this banana guy and we are dancing together because I finally have a tracking number!!! There's nothing on it but at least I can track it like crazy now.


----------



## PBandJilly (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *stylishmomofnw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for the info, I am a new subscriber that must be why I did not get that survey


 I am a regular subscriber and purchased both the men's and women's luxury boxes. My survery was tailored as such and asked me questions about all three boxes. I'm not sure if that's who the survery went out to or if people got other variations of the survey depending on which boxes they purchased.


----------



## SammieHammie (Jan 17, 2013)

The survey asked about all three boxes regardless of what you got. I made sure to make it clear that I was VERY disappointed in the Luxury box.


----------



## xheidi (Jan 17, 2013)

was there any spoilers of what's in this month's box?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 17, 2013)

The only luxe questions I had were how much would I be willing to spend on one and what I'd like in a future one. I didn't get anything on what was in them since I didn't purchase. Only questions on future luxe and monthly boxes as well as what was in last month's box. And nope.. No spoilers.


----------



## Lindalk (Jan 17, 2013)

I got questions on all three boxes and I did not buy a men's box. I just got my tracking today for January's box. I'm going to have a hard time staying away from spoilers!


----------



## Stephxo6612 (Jan 17, 2013)

My tracking just updated and my box has arrived in my state (CT)! Still no estimated delivery date, but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## brokenship (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm really annoyed with PS right now. I STILL have no tracking info but they charged my account ten days ago. I thought they didn't charge until they shipped?


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Stephxo6612* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking just updated and my box has arrived in my state (CT)! Still no estimated delivery date, but it's a step in the right direction.


 Maybe we will see some spoilers by tomorrow!  Can't wait!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SammieHammie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The survey asked about all three boxes regardless of what you got. I made sure to make it clear that I was VERY disappointed in the Luxury box.


 
Me too.   I am glad to see that there was a survey to see how we feel about it.


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Jan 17, 2013)

I wish they would let us pick more than one option for our least favorite item for the luxury box.  I don't know what I hated more, the cuff or the clutch.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 18, 2013)

I've been subscribed since November and was only asked about the December box, I didn't buy the luxury box either. I'd like to see what specialty boxes they put together in the future, if thats a direction they're taking.


----------



## KayEss (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StuffedMailbox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish they would let us pick more than one option for our least favorite item for the luxury box.  I don't know what I hated more, the cuff or the clutch.


 I literally had the same thought...I went for the clutch but I hated them both immensely.


----------



## Sweetchica (Jan 18, 2013)

I live in Washington state, and it still says processing -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 18, 2013)

> I literally had the same thought...I went for the clutch but I hated them both immensely.


 I also couldn't decide but went for the bracelet because it is even less likely to ever be used by me. I do hope that they actually take the results of the survey and use them instead of just wasting our time to make us feel like we've been heard without changing anything. Honestly, I think this survey might be a result of so many people complaining about the December/ Luxe boxes. They both had so big issues (especially the RTR code ughhh) and I'm guessing a small or maybe even considerable number of people just cancelled their subs instead of waiting it out for another month like some of us did. Most of all, I hope they never pull the coupon crap again and try to claim that it adds value to the box because that will be the last straw. I'll still give them a chance because I love the surprise and CS has been good but I hope the survey can give them concrete evidence that a lot of people were unsatisfied if not downright pissed with those boxes.


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 18, 2013)

> I live in Washington state, and it still says processing -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm in Southern California and processing as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm guessing those of us on the west coast won't get the boxes until close to February.


----------



## KayEss (Jan 18, 2013)

Ugh. I think PopSugar overwhelmed themselves last month with the holidays and trying to do three boxes at the same time, and now they're way way behind. Seriously, they're over a week late to ship my box. Oh, well...I guess that means less time for me to wait between January and February.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also...had no clue so many of us were from Washington!! It's kind of insane!


----------



## crburros (Jan 18, 2013)

My box should arrive tomorrow. I'll be sure to post spoilers on my blog, for those who are interested.


----------



## CLovee (Jan 18, 2013)

W



> My box should arrive tomorrow. I'll be sure to post spoilers on my blog, for those who are interested.


 What is your blog address?


----------



## crburros (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CLovee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> W
> 
> What is your blog address?


 (Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## cmello (Jan 18, 2013)

mine is in my state also!!! (NJ) hope to get it by Tomorrow!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine is in my state also!!! (NJ) hope to get it by Tomorrow!


 Hmm..with several of you so close to receiving it I wonder if we will get some spoilers today.


----------



## arp2489 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> (Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


 I'm new to makeuptalk 




 But I just wanted to say I live a few towns over from you...so I'm hoping I come home to my box! My tracking # hasn't worked at all this week..


----------



## casey anne (Jan 18, 2013)

Has anyone heard back from PopSugar regarding boxes not showing up on FedEx???  I have a tracking number that doesn't seem to work.


----------



## crburros (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone heard back from PopSugar regarding boxes not showing up on FedEx???  I have a tracking number that doesn't seem to work.


 FedEx is the WORST.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> FedEx is the WORST.


 True Story.  I shouldn't say it doesn't work, it doesn't exist!


----------



## Lisa Marie (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sweetchica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in Washington state, and it still says processing -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Have you tried using the fedex tracking using the reference # (your Popsugar account number) like others have mentioned on here? I did this last night, because mine STILL was showing up as 'processing' with no email. When I did this, I found out that my package had already been shipped and was on it's way (weird!). I'm in Denver, if that helps.

And, as an update, still no email or update to my account as of today LOL


----------



## cmello (Jan 18, 2013)

my estimated delivery just updated to 1/22 .........wahh!


----------



## crburros (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my estimated delivery just updated to 1/22 .........wahh!


 That sucks. So close, yet so far away. Lol


----------



## gejag (Jan 18, 2013)

I finally got a tracking number!  Yesterday my must have box left Sacramento and is headed for Chicago...I am so happy; I wonder when I will receive it!


----------



## katlyne (Jan 18, 2013)

I got the Serge Normant dry shampoo in my Sample society box for january....its terrible..... its powdery hairspray..


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 18, 2013)

my box is taking a tour of California right now. it's been to Watsonville, Sacramento, city of industry, and Anaheim. last month my box went from Sacramento to Reno to New York (where I live). I guess it just wants to do whatever it wants this month.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Jan 18, 2013)

Just wanted to chime in as yet another WA resident that is still showing "processing"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good think I had my BB and Ipsy subs arrived this week to tide me over for a little bit!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 18, 2013)

These still processing NW messages calm me down a bit hahaha, I guess Oregon, Wa, and CA will be the last states to get anything; same here my Julep intro box and LBB box kept me busy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Lily Huang (Jan 18, 2013)

dont know if i should be mad at popsugar or fedex but this shipping business is really frustrating! my box has been stuck in sacramento for 3 business days.... im located in NYC

..secretly hoping fedex has just been too lazy to update the tracking or something and it'll magically show up on my doorstep today....blergh


----------



## RDolph (Jan 18, 2013)

Just because your tracking doesn't update doesn't mean it is stuck somewhere. Since they use ground transportation, often it won't update for days at a time. Mine sometimes doesn't update after the Reno facility, and then it shows up five days later.


----------



## noraray (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm in NJ - just arrived today is in route to smart post location so hopefully next weds thurs


----------



## crburros (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lily Huang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> dont know if i should be mad at popsugar or fedex but this shipping business is really frustrating! my box has been stuck in sacramento for 3 business days.... im located in NYC
> 
> ..secretly hoping fedex has just been too lazy to update the tracking or something and it'll magically show up on my doorstep today....blergh


 NY should have it by tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## JessicaLittle (Jan 18, 2013)

My box shipped out on Tuesday and there is still no est time of delivery. As of 2 am it was in Texas and I live in South Florida is it's 1/2 way to Fl I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm also going to have a hard time staying away from spoilers. What I can't seem to understand is why one month it ships on one day and the next month it's whenever they feel like it. Why can't they get this consistency thing down it's annoying?!


----------



## jnm9jem (Jan 18, 2013)

OH EM GEE... stilllllll PROCESSING!!!! You're killing me POPSUGAR!!


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got a tracking number!  Yesterday my must have box left Sacramento and is headed for Chicago...I am so happy; I wonder when I will receive it!


Mine too! They are traveling together.  Maybe this will keep them from getting "lost" in the SmartPost world...


----------



## jnm9jem (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH EM GEE... stilllllll PROCESSING!!!! You're killing me POPSUGAR!!


 Ha! Well I spoke too soon! Just got the email saying my box is on its way!


----------



## Jesipae (Jan 18, 2013)

wow, i'm gonna be stalking this site all day! i'm going somewhere with no internet tonight for the weekend so i'm really hoping there will be a spoiler posted before then. i won't get my box for about a week (in Idaho). AGH!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 18, 2013)

Mines in Willington, CT. I'm in Saratoga Springs, NY. Hope it gets here soon.


----------



## arp2489 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jesipae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow, i'm gonna be stalking this site all day! i'm going somewhere with no internet tonight for the weekend so i'm really hoping there will be a spoiler posted before then. i won't get my box for about a week (in Idaho). AGH!


 HAHA I'm stalking this site today too! I'm hoping for spoilers...


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 18, 2013)

OK, someone somewhere has to have received this box already!!!!


----------



## Stephxo6612 (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mines in Willington, CT. I'm in Saratoga Springs, NY. Hope it gets here soon.


 I live about 20 minutes from Willington. My tracking shows that the package left the Willington facility last night, but it hasn't updated since then :-/


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 18, 2013)

I hope this is a good one! I've been searching the web for hours trying to find a box review or opening. Gah!


----------



## Jflopez (Jan 18, 2013)

I received my tracking email fom popsugar on the 14th but it is still saying no record of this tracking number can be found?? Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## casey anne (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jflopez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received my tracking email fom popsugar on the 14th but it is still saying no record of this tracking number can be found?? Anyone else having this issue?


 Me!!!!  Except I received my tracking email yesterday.


----------



## inimitable (Jan 18, 2013)

Finally received my shipping notice today - I'm LA, and it takes a tour of Central CA and SoCal before making it to me.

I got the survey email yesterday. I thought it was funny that they didn't have any questions regarding shipping methods or timelines.


----------



## chatwithcat (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inimitable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally received my shipping notice today - I'm LA, and it takes a tour of Central CA and SoCal before making it to me.
> 
> I got the survey email yesterday. I thought it was funny that they didn't have any questions regarding shipping methods or timelines.


 Received mine today as well, and I'm also in LA!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (Jan 18, 2013)

I got my shipping email. I'm in Arizona.


----------



## Lola Jean (Jan 18, 2013)

Just got my shipping e-mail today...I'm in Colorado!


----------



## Jesipae (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KellyKaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope this is a good one! I've been searching the web for hours trying to find a box review or opening. Gah!


me too! if you find one, please share!!!


----------



## tivoli92 (Jan 18, 2013)

New poster here!

Mine had said it was in Willington, CT until a few moments ago- now it's in Northborough, MA. Kinda silly considering I live in CT!

Also, the weight was previously listed as 4.7 lbs but it has changed to 5.1!

Edit: Forgot to say that my estimated delivery also updated. Looks like it'll be arriving on Tuesday.


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 18, 2013)

I live in MA and mine is also coming Tuesday.



> Originally Posted by *tivoli92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New poster here!
> 
> ...


----------



## puppyl0ve9 (Jan 18, 2013)

My box arrived from CA to NJ. At least I know its on the east coast! I wanna say I'll probably be getting mine on Tuesday or Wednesday.

...and mine still says 4.7 lbs.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 18, 2013)

So jelly of you girls! And I can't wait for spoilers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lechatonrose (Jan 18, 2013)

Is anyone else refreshing every 5 min for spoilers? Surely someone received theirs today. . .


----------



## jerricabenton7 (Jan 18, 2013)

yep, totally stalking this page like a psycho


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 18, 2013)

Mine still doesn't have an estimated arrival date. Hopefully it'll just magically appear at my door today! Lol. I doubt that will happen but a girl can dream!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 18, 2013)

Still processing can this be true?? Checking my email every five min lol, is it just me now it seems like it; I am super excited for everyone about to get theirs spoilers will be soon enough!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 18, 2013)

> Still processing can this be true?? Checking my email every five min lol, is it just me now it seems like it; I am super excited for everyone about to get theirs spoilers will be soon enough!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah I think I need to take a break and maybe attempt to ignore the Internet for at least 5 minutes because that processing thing is making me nuts!!!! We're in the same state!! I got something sent from San Fran by FedEx and it took max 3 days from the day it was shipped (not 2 day delivery, just regular)!!! Why are they torturing me? Lolll I need to relax.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 18, 2013)

I totally hear you; I guess a part of the fun with these subs is the anticipation but this is too much lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need to know at least it's on it's way


----------



## casey anne (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes it would be nice if we all got our boxes on the same day when we are all obviously scattered all over the U.S. (with regards to them shipping out in waves), but obviously that hasn't happened in the past nor do I expect this with this box.  Just ship them all at the same time!!!!  And while they're at it, use a form of shipping that is consistent and reliable!!  My "tracking number" is still not found on FedEX!!  Sorry for the rant...


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree all boxes should ideally be shipped the same time; if their strategy is getting the boxes to all the subscribers at the same time it is obviously not working anyways)


----------



## Jen Ray (Jan 18, 2013)

I am such a stalker today... I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Jan 18, 2013)

My weight went up to 5.1 too.. delivery Wednesday! Super excited..the suspense is killing me!!


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 18, 2013)

Ladies who still have processing accounts: I finally found some initiation info on FEDEX using the reference number, I did not have luck with this before today but finally I tried all different dates starting from the 15 th and 16 th showed the info.There is no movement since then and it's bizarre that popsugar did not send the shipping info via email but I guess seeing processing does not mean it is not shipped so don't worry keep on checking the reference tracking. Hope there will be some movement soon!


----------



## elb622 (Jan 18, 2013)

Just checked and mine has made it to GA.  I'm never one of the 1st to get mine, so I'm super surprised and super excited.  I'm thinking I should get mine on Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## Eleda (Jan 18, 2013)

Found my tracking number via reference. I will probably get it one of the latest, but so excited..will be stalking for spoilers, better be good, still lots of fun just to wait.


----------



## Heavensent8480 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm in CT too.  My box was in Willington last night which is 5 minutes from me, now its in Northborough MA.  My ETA is 1/23...Hoping I get it sooner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kloudes (Jan 18, 2013)

Mine still says processing, but today the reference trick worked!  Looks like mine was picked up today and is currently in Gilroy, CA. I am about an hour north of there so I expect (seeing as how they hand it off to USPS first) that I'll get it Tuesday or Wednesday! Hoping for spoilers before then!


----------



## marvzhartsyu (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey guys, im kind of new here as well as popsugar. I was wodering what and where can i find the reference number for fedex? Thanks


----------



## kloudes (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *marvzhartsyu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey guys, im kind of new here as well as popsugar. I was wodering what and where can i find the reference number for fedex? Thanks


 Your reference number is your account number on Pop Sugar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 18, 2013)

My weight is also 5.1 lbs now.

I got so excited when I saw the # of new posts but alas no spoilers. Stalking Instagram too!


----------



## wishingwillow (Jan 18, 2013)

Mine is about 30 miles away. So close and yet so far...


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 18, 2013)

mine is just initiated from watsonville CA and I live in OR. I wish I could get it before next weekend given it's shipped by slowpost...


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kloudes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your reference number is your account number on Pop Sugar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Just to clarify...it's listed as subscription number on your account page. I got confused looking all over for an account number, but the sub number worked for me.


----------



## nancy771 (Jan 18, 2013)

Still processing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm gonna email POPSUGAR about their shipping if I don't get tracking by Monday. Not that they will do anything or be straightforward with me or anything. They charged me 9 days ago!


----------



## JessP (Jan 19, 2013)

My FedEx reference tracking finally updated! Shipped today from Watsonville and 4.7 lbs, no estimated arrival date, though.


----------



## crburros (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My FedEx reference tracking finally updated! Shipped today from Watsonville and 4.7 lbs, no estimated arrival date, though.


 Torture


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 19, 2013)

This no spoilers thing is really killing me especially since mail wont be running on Monday /sigh Curse you popsugar for making us wait it out! lol

No tracking number and the reference # with FedEx isn't working for me


----------



## JessP (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Torture


 Srsly. We need spoilers already! Fingers crossed that my box finds it's way down the state of CA in the quickest manner possible lol.


----------



## marvzhartsyu (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh got it. Thanks!. It gave me a tracking # but thats it. Im having the same issue as most of you here. So I'm not alone :/


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My FedEx reference tracking finally updated! Shipped today from Watsonville and 4.7 lbs, no estimated arrival date, though.


 Same here! I'll still get it after everyone in San Diego and it drives me crazy but at least I know my box is on its way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 19, 2013)

I think I get mine roughly the same times as JessP. She's pretty good about informing us about her box arrivals, so that's when I get antsy. Lol


----------



## Lindalk (Jan 19, 2013)

My info was sent to FedEx Wen. And it's not been picked up yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hammieee (Jan 19, 2013)

Okay so as of 8am my box is in my town! It said yesterday ETA for Wednesday but maybe I will get lucky!


----------



## noraray (Jan 19, 2013)

In transit to my local post office with expected delivery on Tuesday !


----------



## SampleJunkie (Jan 19, 2013)

Just got my box.... Trying to post spoiler from my phone....


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SampleJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my box....
> 
> Trying to post spoiler from my phone....


 you are amazing!!!!!!!

If you can't post a spoiler you can send me a PM with the contents and I will post them in a spoiler for you.


----------



## SampleJunkie (Jan 19, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I got: Pilates stability ball (i was contemplating buy one, so I'm glad I didn't spend the money) Popba hot chocolate on a stick ThinlThin choc caramel crunch bar Epicuren lip balm ThinkThin choc coconut bar ThinkThin peanuut butter bar Remix Time bomb (remixwatches dot com) Jetpuffed mallow bits Will post pics if phone and site cooperate


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SampleJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SampleJunkie (Jan 19, 2013)

I can't post my pic. Not surre how to. Will try to pm you with it... To answer your question....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I only gave PS another chance bexause they replaced my broken mugs. I'll defintely stay at least another month. I am happy about the fitness ball because I really wanted one but was always to lazy to carry it from the store. I love chocolate so the hot chocs are a stick are interesting. I was craving marshmellows so the mellow bits came right on time. The watch is cute, pink. Might jjust use it for work, I needed another one


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SampleJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I can't post my pic. Not surre how to. Will try to pm you with it...
> 
> To answer your question....
> ...


----------



## SampleJunkie (Jan 19, 2013)

Oops... also


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



lip balm is in 7ml pot and got the actual watch, pink


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 19, 2013)

Yay! Excited for this box! I will use everything in there.


----------



## crburros (Jan 19, 2013)

Verrry interesting.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SampleJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oops... also
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brandyk (Jan 19, 2013)

I was contemplating signing up, relieved I didn't.  I would have used zero in there. well, my kids would have used

the marshmallows.
It seems weird to me that so many items are

 the same brand.


----------



## crburros (Jan 19, 2013)

Why so much food if it's supposed to be focused on fitness?


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why so much food if it's supposed to be focused on fitness?
> It looks like....
> ...


----------



## hellofrances (Jan 19, 2013)

Mmmmm very interesting! Thanks for the spoilers! I'm new here and have been stalking this for a while hehe. I'm excited about this box but not so sure ill be getting PS every month. I am subscribed to many other services but this is my first month with PS.


----------



## cmello (Jan 19, 2013)

Need some pics,,


----------



## crburros (Jan 19, 2013)

Personally, I'm really happy with the contents.

But I feel like food items are cheap and don't add value to the box.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 19, 2013)

Morning ladies so excited that there are some of you that received the box) I am trying to stay away from spoilers for now( don't know if it will be only for 2 min or more lol) but would LOVE to know if you are satisfied with the box and its value))


----------



## SampleJunkie (Jan 19, 2013)

The pic.....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Is in my photo gallery https://www.makeuptalk.com/g/i/175969/a/211981/popsugar-jan-13/sort/display_order/'&gt;https://www.makeuptalk.com/g/i/175969/a/211981/popsugar-jan-13/sort/display_order/ https://www.makeuptalk.com/g/i/175969/a/211981/popsugar-jan-13/sort/display_order/


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm mostly meh about the box because I have a lot of food allergies and I will pretty much guarantee that I can't eat any of those bars or the hot choc on a stick. Of course, there are others in my family that would love to help me out with that problem.

  That said, the watch alone has a retail value over what we paid for the box...I hope I get a white one.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 19, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm mostly meh about the box because I have a lot of food allergies and I will pretty much guarantee that I can't eat any of those bars or the hot choc on a stick. Of course, there are others in my family that would love to help me out with that problem. Â  That said, the watch alone has a retail value over what we paid for the box...I hope I get a white one.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Yeah at least the big ticket items are ones that work for most people, rather than the reverse. Hope you end up liking the box!


----------



## cmello (Jan 19, 2013)

Liking the stuff thanks!!!!


----------



## tanyamib (Jan 19, 2013)

looks good to me. anyone has any idea how much is the combined value? thanks girls for posting the contents and pics!


----------



## crburros (Jan 19, 2013)

Mine should be delivered within the next two hours. I can't wait to post a review to my blog later. I'm actually pretty jazzed about the box the more I think about it.


----------



## lolitam (Jan 19, 2013)

Bahaha, I literally downed a full jar of

the marshmallow bits in about two days while hiding them from my children.  They remind me of the marshmallows I used to hoard from Lucky Charms!
I am really looking forward to

the Epicuren lip balm.  I received the orange blossom Epicuren lotion in my Luxury box and it is one of my favorite lotions ever.  My husband is extremely sensitive to scents and he LOVES the Epicuren lotion.  I hope the balm is just as wonderful.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 19, 2013)

I actually think I will end up liking the box more when I have it. The value of the items definitely exceed the cost of the box, for sure.


----------



## jnm9jem (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SampleJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The pic.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## puppyl0ve9 (Jan 19, 2013)

Woohoo! excited!

Lots of edibles but thats okay. How much does the ball retail for? And the watch is alright, I guess..I hope i get a pink one too.


----------



## hellofrances (Jan 19, 2013)

Pretty excited for this box!

The think thin bars are actually pretty delicious! I already eat them, so I'm okay with that. As for the watch, it's okay.  I would probably wear it when I work out. I wish they would have included a watch that counts calories and heart rate, because you can get some that are similar in price range to the watch that is included. The rest of the items are good, and I'm excited for the ball!


----------



## hammieee (Jan 19, 2013)

It was in my town about to go out for delivery and they accidently brought it to the wrong post office!!!!!! UGHHHHH


----------



## JessP (Jan 19, 2013)

> I think I get mine roughly the same times as JessP. She's pretty good about informing us about her box arrivals, so that's when I get antsy. Lol


Hehe glad to be of help but sorry to bring on antsy-ness lol! Hopefully our boxes arrive soon down here - I'll definitely post as soon as mine does  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 19, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was hoping the Pilates ball was a smaller- I've been wanting one like the "bender ball" for a while. Unfortunately, it's like the one I've had for years- oh well - everything else looks exciting- hoping for a white watch too- or any bright fluorescent color will do.


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you for the spoilers!!!  I did a few quick searches and came up with a value of $104.08.  Here is a Polyvore collage I put together for my blog!

 







January PopSugar Must Have Box by jvergin on Polyvore​


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 19, 2013)

Ugh so not happy with this box based on spoilers


----------



## SampleJunkie (Jan 19, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



the stability ball is merrithew. Here is the link to the one I got http://www.merrithew.com/shop/ProductDetail/ST06033_Stability-Ball--65cm-green Everything else is correct


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 19, 2013)

Mine is at my post office but I won't get it because of sunday and the holiday. oh well. 

I'm kind of happy but also not, I guess I'll make up my mind when I actually get it.


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 19, 2013)

I feel like they should have included a dvd or something with the ball.


> Originally Posted by *SampleJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amberlamps (Jan 19, 2013)

> Ugh so not happy with this box based on spoilers


 Ditto. I'm staying til February and then I will cancel if they continue to be this quality.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 19, 2013)

> Ugh so not happy with this box based on spoilers


 What don't you like about it? The kinds of products or the products themselves?


----------



## lolitam (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SampleJunkie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Val Erler (Jan 19, 2013)

I always ask myself-"If I saw this in a store, packaged together for $35, would I buy it?"  I'm going with no on this box.  I'm still unsure if I should cancel or stick it out for February, I'm always hopeful for a February box because of the possibility of chocolates, sweet scented candles, date makeup, etc., due to Valentines day.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 19, 2013)

> Ditto. I'm staying til February and then I will cancel if they continue to be this quality.


 I did not sub to ps for 75% of it to be FOOD I won't even buy myself and/or can get at Walmart! Ugh just really disappointing!


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 19, 2013)

While I'm happy to always get food, it feels lame to have only 3 other products besides the food.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 19, 2013)

> *OMG! Â * I was not excited about the above item originally, but I
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That's Wonderful News!!! Congratulations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 19, 2013)

I always look at it as they can't please everyone. So you know with these things it's gonna be hit or miss. I try to find things with each box to like. I wasnt excited last month but when I got it I liked it way more than I thought. I'm pretty excited for this month! I think I'll like and use everything in it! =D


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Jan 19, 2013)

Got my 2nd box today even though FedX said Wednesday so there is hope for everyone!. Again, happy,  I will use every item!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 19, 2013)

I feel like if you don't like the two big ticket items then this month isn't good. But I like all of the items so it's good for me. Not many beauty items these last two months so that's kind of a minus.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 19, 2013)

Oooh nice thanks for the spoilers! I really like the "theme" this month and I can always google pilates videos to go with that ball  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tivoli92 (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tuscanyb450* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my 2nd box today even though FedX said Wednesday so there is hope for everyone!. Again, happy,  I will use every item!


 so happy for you! out of curiosity, what color was your watch?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 19, 2013)

> What don't you like about it? The kinds of products or the products themselves?


 It's not a total loss, but the foods really annoy me. I think I'll end up using the "bigger ticket" items as b-day gifts for my sister.


----------



## CLovee (Jan 19, 2013)

An exercise ball?! I'm not too excited about that. Who doesn't have one of these? And I really wish they didn't put food in the boxes. On the survey that's the one thing I didn't check to have included in the boxes.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 19, 2013)

I am really happy with what I have seen from the spoilers. I actually own different sizes of the big item already but I honestly find lots of uses for them.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 19, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I use a couple of them as chairs to work my core while on the computer.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 19, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I use a couple of them as chairs to work my core while on the computer.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That's a good idea! Mmm my cloud of disappointment is lifting a bit.


----------



## renolyn (Jan 19, 2013)

So after looking at the spoilers, I can't wait to get this box! I was going to buy a stability ball anyway! The reason I love PopSugar is because of the variety and uniqueness of the items. And those Think Thin bars are super expensive! I buy them at Whole Foods and they cost an arm and a leg!


----------



## crburros (Jan 19, 2013)

I hope I get a white TimeBomb watch!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 19, 2013)

Stability balls are seriously versatile. Obviously you can use them for yoga and pilates, but also for situps, stretching (they are really good for this), and exercising when you are trying to give certain muscle groups a rest (a big one for me since I really love running).  You can also just flop over them and hang in a sort of child's pose (yoga term) and relax.  I alternate between a regular chair and a stability ball for my office chair.  It is good for your back and abs, and keeps me from getting a lot of those repetitive stress issues from bad posture.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 19, 2013)

Curious about color variations in the boxes with the watch...


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *crburros* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get a white TimeBomb watch!
> 
> I think those look fun though I am totally open to any color


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CLovee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> An ??? I'm not too excited about that. Who doesn't have one of these? And I really wish they didn't put food in the boxes. On the survey that's the one thing I didn't check to have included in the boxes.


 I actually DON'T have one of the aforementioned items, lol. I actually think it will be a great thing to own although it will probably be used by my daughter for sitting on while doing her homework. She has ADD and it seems to help her focus when she uses something like this.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually DON'T have one of the aforementioned items, lol. I actually think it will be a great thing to own although it will probably be used by my daughter for sitting on while doing her homework. She has ADD and it seems to help her focus when she uses something like this.


Even though I have multiples of this kind of item, I am well aware most people do not.  Just my super sporty peeps.  You are right Jes, that sort of activity is great for helping those with ADHD focus.


----------



## randomlyreviews (Jan 19, 2013)

I just joined this forum but I have been a subscriber of the Must Have Box since October. My January box is out for delivery today and, based on the spoilers, it does look I'll like most of the items... I will see for sure once I get the box... will hopefully be able to post more pictures here and on my blog...


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm so excited about this box! The contents are exactly what I was hoping for them to be. I agree that maybe they put in too many food items but my two year old will be happy with them. Can't wait!


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Jan 19, 2013)

You can use this Stability Ball for lifting  hand weights too to build upper body. It was a workout blowing up the thing...lol


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tuscanyb450* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can use this Stability Ball for lifting  hand weights too to build upper body. It was a workout blowing up the thing...lol
> 
> Haha! I did not do it manually   Anyone get different colored watches?


----------



## crburros (Jan 19, 2013)

I got the color I wanted.


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 19, 2013)

> Ugh so not happy with this box based on spoilers


 Yeah I don't want to witch after all the dec/luxe box stuff but this box is a huuuuge disappointment for me personally  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katedahl (Jan 19, 2013)

And me to the list of disappointed subscribers. I already have one of the high value items and never use it. I think the other high value item looks cheap and is something I would have liked when I was in middle school, but it's not something I'd use in my day-to-day life now (even though my workplace is very casual). The remaining items look interesting, but definitely not worth $35.

At least there doesn't seem to have been a coupon or gift certificate in this box! That's one plus.


----------



## randomlyreviews (Jan 19, 2013)

I just got my box. It is actually better in person. Here is a picture:





In addition to the contents mentioned in other posts, there is also a Casetagram voucher for $15 off your purchase.

The Epicuren lip balm I received is in a little jar; haven't tried this brand before but am excited since I've heard good things.

The watch I got is also pink...
(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 19, 2013)

My box arrived!

It is the same except for a few extra "codes"...

There is a code to get $15 off your purchase at www.casetagram.com So you can buy or make your own phone or tablet case. 

 
The is a %50 off code for a pilates workout dvd exclusive for PS customers..(it's on the side of the stability ball box)
 
Also I got the watch in pink. It's a very bright pink (looks like PopSugar's signature color).
I'm wondering if we will all get this color? There is a card that says this remix watch is a PopSugar exclusive.
 
I tried the Epicuren lip balm already. It has a medicinal smell. (it contains tea tree oil) but it's super hydrating! I like it!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Even though I have multiples of this kind of item, I am well aware most people do not.  Just my super sporty peeps.  You are right Jes, that sort of activity is great for helping those with ADHD focus.


 Really interesting. How does it help focus? What do you need to do to make that happen?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 19, 2013)

Anyone get colors beyond pink and white? I think it is fun that there is variety
Also, I think the watch is fun.  I like having variety and a bit of whimsy in my accessories.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I don't want to witch after all the dec/luxe box stuff but this box is a huuuuge disappointment for me personally


 agree.


----------



## IffB (Jan 19, 2013)

Meh.... Nothing really new and exciting, but most will be used.


----------



## MsNicoBella (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really interesting. How does it help focus? What do you need to do to make that happen?


 It helps them focus because they are able to get some of the motor/sensory input from it so that pent up energy does not interfere with focusing on the task. I would say it helps kids with the hyperactive types more so than the just inattentive types. I work with children with special needs.


----------



## StefanieH30 (Jan 19, 2013)

I got my brother to join, he loves this months box, he's trying to figure out how he can wear a pink watch, lol, instead of just giving it to his girlfriend. I'm luke warm about this box.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 19, 2013)

I can't wait to see what color watch I get!


----------



## crburros (Jan 19, 2013)

I finally posted some spoiler pics and my review on my blog...


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jan 19, 2013)

I think I can be happy with this box

As long as I don't get a pink watch. Optimally I think I would really like the purple, green, or baby blue watch. Anyone who gets their box if you can let us know what colors you're getting to see if it's a variety or just pink and white. Also not the biggest "health bar" person, I will eat them but not something I'm super excited about. On a positive note I am always more than happy to get to try out a new lip balm.


----------



## snowtigr (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm with you, This box is the most disappointing to date, the hot chocolate on a stick and marshmallows look like they were leftovers from a December sale table at 90% off. 

I will give it one more month and if it it does not get better I am going to cancel my subscription.  They started off great but now they seem to be struggling to find worthwhile items to include in the boxes.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MsNicoBella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It helps them focus because they are able to get some of the motor/sensory input from it so that pent up energy does not interfere with focusing on the task. I would say it helps kids with the hyperactive types more so than the just inattentive types. I work with children with special needs.


 That's fascinating. So do you gently bounce on the ball or do any kind of exercise or movement to help them focus?

My mind races a mile a minute...so I'm wondering if it would be helpful to me too.

thanks!


----------



## nellswell (Jan 19, 2013)

Interesting spoilers! The box doesn't sound like quite what I was expecting, but I think I could like it; I guess I'll just have to wait and see for myself when it gets here. Of course, seeing as how I'm in the Northwest, who knows when THAT will be...


----------



## crburros (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *snowtigr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm with you, This box is the most disappointing to date, the hot chocolate on a stick and marshmallows look like they were leftovers from a December sale table at 90% off.
> 
> I will give it one more month and if it it does not get better I am going to cancel my subscription.  They started off great but now they seem to be struggling to find worthwhile items to include in the boxes.


 It does appear they are going downhill...


----------



## MsNicoBella (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's fascinating. So do you gently bounce on the ball or do any kind of exercise or movement to help them focus?
> 
> ...


 I see the kids bounce on it a bit and have to readjust their weight on it to balance on it. I haven't tried it myself to help me focus, but I think it is probably more for kids or people who literally need to move around. Interestingly, those exercise bands that are used in pilates and such are also used for kids to help them move their legs around without moving their desks.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 19, 2013)

I hope I get a purple watch! So cute!

 
&amp; I'm actually one of those people who DON'T have a ball so I'm excited for that!
 
I love lip balm so Epicuren will be nice. Just hope the smell isn't as horrible as the lotion was!
 
 
&amp; Casetagram code sounds AWESOME!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2013)

I think this one looks really good, too! I really need to try out Popsugar...there hasn't been a month yet that I wouldn't be happy with.


----------



## katedahl (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *snowtigr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm with you, This box is the most disappointing to date, the hot chocolate on a stick and marshmallows look like they were leftovers from a December sale table at 90% off.
> 
> I will give it one more month and if it it does not get better I am going to cancel my subscription.  They started off great but now they seem to be struggling to find worthwhile items to include in the boxes.


In December, I said I'd give them one more month. I'm not thrilled out January's box, but I still can't bring myself to cancelling because I'm afraid I'll miss out on something awesome. Of course, if I'm only ever going to use one or two items from each box, I could probably save money in the long run by those items individually instead of paying Pop Sugar to send me a box of items I'm going to give away. (And I wouldn't have to deal with FedEx SmartPost anymore!)


----------



## gejag (Jan 19, 2013)

I like the spoiler alerts and the box seems great with the exception of a $50 watch that would be fun if not in such a pimp fuschia color (yes, great for a tween who probably doesn'y buy Must Have Boxes) That is a huge waste for me; maybe the company will exchange the watch for a color that can be worn in real life.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 19, 2013)

Casetagram sounds really interesting they only have the most popular models available for cases, so Iphones or Samsung products. Not real pleased that they do not show front or side views of the cases or any non crazy photoshopped pictures of how the cases even look on. Just a bunch of fancy backs. /lame!
Sigh where is my tracking lol I hope those of use who don't have tracking yet don't end up waiting like that one month when some people got deluxe size clear shampoo and others got full size..


----------



## ElizabethN (Jan 19, 2013)

Trying so hard not to look at the spoilers this time! This will be my second Must Have and I'm super excited!


----------



## Sunflowerr (Jan 19, 2013)

*Still havent received my tracking number ... *






*CA BTW.*


----------



## noraray (Jan 19, 2013)

I expected mine on Tuesday happily came home tonite To my box.I'm really happy with the contents. Great value, unique stuff. I'm suprised so many are disappointed.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



will probably use the 50 % off coupon for a DVD to use with the ball. Good coupons in this box.

Looking forward to next month !!!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *noraray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I expected mine on Tuesday happily came home tonite To my box.I'm really happy with the contents. Great value, unique stuff. I'm suprised so many are disappointed. will probably use the 50 % off coupon for a DVD to use with the ball. Good coupons in this box. Looking forward to next month !!!


 what color....

was your Remix watch?


----------



## Sunflowerr (Jan 19, 2013)

scratch the reference number finally worked for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

F I N A  L L Y !


----------



## musthave (Jan 19, 2013)

Worked for me too! Too bad the information was just sent to FedEx yesterday. I'm in TX so this will take a while.


----------



## nancy771 (Jan 19, 2013)

> Worked for me too! Too bad the information was just sent to FedEx yesterday. I'm in TX so this will take a while.


 Finally worked for me too!


----------



## noraray (Jan 19, 2013)

I got the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



white watch really cute love the led lights


----------



## jennlynn (Jan 19, 2013)

What a disappointment.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is my first box from popsugar and I really do not like it. I already have a ball, I mean don't majority of people have them? And you can get them at the Five below store for like $5!!! Secondly I hate watches I never wear them. So this box for me was a waste of money. So upset...

Edited to add spoiler.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jan 19, 2013)

Not jealous I canceled but would have like if I had received. What on earth does that mean?


----------



## JessP (Jan 19, 2013)

Let's make an effort to use spoilers for just a bit longer since very few of us have received our boxes and I know some want to stay spoiler-free. If you have any questions on how to use the spoiler function, please let me know and I'll help!


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennlynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What a disappointment. This is my first box from popsugar and I really do not like it. I already have a ball, I mean don't majority of people have them? And you can get them at the Five below store for like $5!!! Secondly I hate watches I never wear them. So this box for me was a waste of money. So upset...


 I do not have an exercise ball and never thought about buying one. I also don't know many people who have one so, I don't think this is a common item.


----------



## puppyl0ve9 (Jan 19, 2013)

I just got home and found my box!

Buncha edibles. But its the watch and ball thats valuable. I love pilates so I'll love this ball. The watch, I dont normally wear watches but I like (not love) my new pink watch. I'm not careful with my stuff so if/when I do some damage to this watch, it wont hurt as bad. Lip balm was a plus.
Edited to add spoiler.


----------



## randomlyreviews (Jan 19, 2013)

I got my box today and I it had a hot-pink watch which had a "popsugar exclusive" on the label... it might be that they only included this color in the box if it was made specifically for them... I would be curious to see if anyone got a different color watch...


----------



## JessP (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *randomlyreviews* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today and I it had a hot-pink watch which had a "popsugar exclusive" on the label... it might be that they only included this color in the box if it was made specifically for them... I would be curious to see if anyone got a different color watch...
> How fun! I'm kinda hoping for that color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *randomlyreviews* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today and I it had a hot-pink watch which had a "popsugar exclusive" on the label... it might be that they only included this color in the box if it was made specifically for them... I would be curious to see if anyone got a different color watch...
> 
> at least one person got a white one...


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jan 19, 2013)

i still don't have an ETA on my box and i'm excited! so glad we finally have some spoilers.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 20, 2013)

>


 I have no issue with any part of this box, given the spoiler info provided by my MUT peeps,  That includes the snackies provided   I think the little treats make for some nice instant gratification upon opening the box, and none if it is stuff I have tried.


----------



## jennlynn (Jan 20, 2013)

How do you write a post to put it under a spoiler? Thanks


----------



## Shannon28 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm not feeling this box, but it's not PS's fault. I have/or have tried a lot of the stuff coming this month. It will make nice gifts at least. PS items have turned into my new go to gift giving thing. I appreciate that they send quality items each time. I was really hoping for a workout DVD or a entry level fitbit type gadget.


----------



## JessP (Jan 20, 2013)

> How do you write a post to put it under a spoiler? Thanks


There is a button in the editing bar that looks like a black word bubble - all you have to do is type your post, highlight the text you would like to set as a spoiler, then click that button. Alternately, you can hide all the text in your post by clicking the spoiler button before you start typing. To check that the spoiler has been set, you can choose to "preview" the post (via the preview button) before hitting the "submit" button. Let me know if this helps or if you need more info!


----------



## Sunflowerr (Jan 20, 2013)

*It takes 5 days to get a response. -________- REALLY ???*


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 20, 2013)

Question about one of the bigger ticket items in our box...

Can anyone reco a good pilates stability ball dvd for beginners?

 
I looked on the merrithew.com site and could only find intermediate and advanced.
Should 'i just get intermediate?
 
Thanks!


----------



## japolina (Jan 20, 2013)

You can download a pilates ball dvd on itunes for $1.99  and watch on your iPad


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 20, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have no issue with any part of this box, given the spoiler info provided by my MUT peeps,Â  That includes the snackies provided Â  I think the little treats make for some nice instant gratification upon opening the box, and none if it is stuff I have tried.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm ok with the idea of these items, but I wish it was something slightly higher end and not stuff I could easily pick up at my local big box. That being said you've got me stoked on the idea of bringing the one fitness item to work! So that makes me a lot more pleased with the overall package.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 20, 2013)

Now that they're going through all of those surveys maybe feb and march will be more exciting. It is really hard to appeal to so many people. At least they're asking us what we want for next time.


----------



## tdero (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the spoiler alerts and the box seems great with the exception of a $50 watch that would be fun if not in such a pimp fuschia color (yes, great for a tween who probably doesn'y buy Must Have Boxes) That is a huge waste for me; maybe the company will exchange the watch for a color that can be worn in real life.


haha pimp fushia... yeah, it isn't practical for my line of work (teaching) the kids would be like moths to a light bulb and would follow it around the classroom and not me.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *noraray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## margo0929 (Jan 20, 2013)

> Question about one of the bigger ticket items in our box...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thanks! Try sparkpeople.com and search


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



stability ball

great resources and a free 15 minute beginner workout. Hope this helps &amp; saves you some $$$.


----------



## katedahl (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shannon28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was really hoping for a workout DVD or a entry level fitbit type gadget.


 I would have preferred a fitness watch (one that has a heart rate monitor, pedometer, etc.) or something like a fitbit product to a standard watch.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Jan 20, 2013)

I am seriously annoyed by the Casetagram voucher. Great for those who have an iPhone, but completely useless for the rest of us.


----------



## KDan (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautifyMyLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am seriously annoyed by the Casetagram voucher. Great for those who have an iPhone, but completely useless for the rest of us.


 
This bugs me too. If they are going to send something specific to 1-2 phone models, they should either be sending the phone also (a little out of price range I know) or have us take a survey on what devices we own, and send the people who don't have the device an alternate item. 

 
Edit to add quoted text


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 20, 2013)

I agree Casetagram has a very limited number of models, it's not just for Iphones though there are also the most popular Samsung models which often get overlooked by other companies. I guess they get an extra point from me because of the Samsung models but they do lack detailed pictures of what the product actually looks like and that bugs me more than anything. Just a bunch of fancy pics of the back not the overall case.


----------



## noraray (Jan 20, 2013)

How can I load a spoiler picture?


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't think the intention of those coupons are to add value to a box. Its like PS selling advertising to their subscriber base.. It only adds value to the box of you get a product at no cost from that company. The items in the box are validly worth the price of the box and meets their discription value of $100. But as others have said, you won't use everything in every box in most cases, and you cannot reach everyone's interest in a single box. EVEN If they put keys to a  new car. it may not be for the model you like  I like this months box  because it coincides with my goals this year. You can choose to unsubscibe or stick with it because next month you probably will like some of the items.

From a survey point, I hope they never include skin care products; every box outside of PS does already and I consider this a lifestyle box. This is only my second month, but other than the first box IMO, the others have been pretty great.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *margo0929* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Try sparkpeople.com and search
> 
> ...


 thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 20, 2013)

I get that PS is going to have a food item in every box but

this box almost has a Cravebox feel to it. 

The think thin bars and cheap mini marshmallows are big bummers for me.  I get that the they go with the hot chocolate bars, but they could have gone with something slightly higher end or at least somewhat unique.

Like these: http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/mini-marshmallows-flavors/ or these: http://www.plushpuffs.com/collections/marshmallows

Hell even these would've been cool: http://www.traderjoes.com/products.asp

I think the Think Thin bars are awful.  I try to avoid a lot of soy, so these bars are a big time disappointment. 

I wish every box could be a luxury box.  Once again I'll be giving away the food items from my PS box.  The only time I didn't give away the food was the chocolate from the lux boxes.  I think in my survey indicated I wanted less food items.  I hope they'll consider it.

Also, which item is considered the must have "home" item?


----------



## randomlyreviews (Jan 20, 2013)

It looks like most people are getting the hot-pink PopSugar exclusive color... I would have preferred the white one, but the one I would have really liked is the baby blue one - that's the color shown in the January review card.


----------



## randomlyreviews (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> at least one person got a white one...
> It looks like most people are getting the hot-pink PopSugar exclusive color... I would have preferred the white one, but the one I would have really liked is the baby blue one - that's the color shown in the January review card.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tuscanyb450* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think the intention of those coupons are to add value to a box. Its like PS selling advertising to their subscriber base.. It only adds value to the box of you get a product at no cost from that company. The items in the box are validly worth the price of the box and meets their discription value of $100. But as others have said, you won't use everything in every box in most cases, and you cannot reach everyone's interest in a single box. EVEN If they put keys to a  new car. it may not be for the model you like  I like this months box  because it coincides with my goals this year. You can choose to unsubscibe or stick with it because next month you probably will like some of the items.


 I get that, but I'd rather there be no voucher/coupon than one that I CAN'T use. Makes a lot of us feel like we're missing out on something. That's very different than having something that isn't everyone's style, or in a flavor/scent that everyone prefers, IMO.


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree Casetagram has a very limited number of models, it's not just for Iphones though there are also the most popular Samsung models which often get overlooked by other companies. I guess they get an extra point from me because of the Samsung models but they do lack detailed pictures of what the product actually looks like and that bugs me more than anything. Just a bunch of fancy pics of the back not the overall case.


 Where do you see that? Everything I'm seeing on the site refers to iPhones. Am I missing something?


----------



## jerricabenton7 (Jan 20, 2013)

kind of not feeling this box too much,if i didn't have a stability ball i'd probably like it alot more.i don't want to judge too harshly since i haven't received mine yet.i wasn't overly whelmed with last months either, but then i got it and loved it so we'll see.maybe the pilates ball is the end all be all of excercise balls.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2013)

> Where do you see that? Everything I'm seeing on the site refers to iPhones. Am I missing something?


 I see it when I click on "Devices."


----------



## gejag (Jan 20, 2013)

Moths to a light bulb!!! LOL that's a perfect analogy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I haven' received my box yet, but you better believe it's the first thing I will look at ! I realize you can't please everyone, but neon freeking fuscia? in the winter? really?  Not on anyone in my neighborhood, hahhahhahahah.....Can we say tastfully neutral, please.  Or at least a color that people are wearing, like wine or last summers coral or turquoise?


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see it when I click on "Devices."


 Just figured it out -- thanks! My phone is on there, so I'm happier. But the overall point still remains.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautifyMyLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get that, but I'd rather there be no voucher/coupon than one that I CAN'T use. Makes a lot of us feel like we're missing out on something. That's very different than having something that isn't everyone's style, or in a flavor/scent that everyone prefers, IMO.


 I disagree--I think it's something you can trade or give to someone else. I don't think it adds value to the box (the box should be $100 w/out a coupon, and it is this month), but I don't mind it when I get a coupon for something that doesn't apply to me. I just ignore it or give it to someone.


----------



## gejag (Jan 20, 2013)

Question, I am a monthly member of PopSugar MHB and I have never seen a survey...where are they?


----------



## JessP (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *noraray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How can I load a spoiler picture?


 Click the "Insert Image" button in the editing bar (looks like a tiny picture of a house), then the "Upload Files.." button. To make it a spoiler, highlight the image after it's been uploaded into your post, then click the spoiler button to hide it just like you would with text.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question, I am a monthly member of PopSugar MHB and I have never seen a survey...where are they?


 I had a link emailed to me. The questions were about the Dec Box and the two Lux boxes.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 20, 2013)

> I disagree--I think it's something you can trade or give to someone else. I don't think it adds value to the box (the box should be $100 w/out a coupon, and it is this month), but I don't mind it when I get a coupon for something that doesn't apply to me. I just ignore it or give it to someone.


 Agreed. I have one -- but if I didn't, my brother, our dad, most of my department at work, and a good chunk of my friends all have one. I find it hard to believe that there is someone who doesn't have one single person in their life with one. I'm probably not going to use it for myself, but I'm having a hard time deciding who to give it to. (Also, fuchsia? Totally my preferred color when picking that sort of thing.)


----------



## JessP (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question, I am a monthly member of PopSugar MHB and I have never seen a survey...where are they?


 They emailed a survey last week regarding the PopSugar December box and the luxury boxes. It was entitled something like "Take our PopSugar survey for a chance to win a $250 gift card" - maybe check your spam?


----------



## amberlamps (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm bummed that the youknowwhat doesn't appear to be for my phone. The idea is pretty cool. Fortunately, pretty much everyone I know has an iPhone so maybe I'll see if someone wants it. I am bored with codes though, the Rent the Runway code went straight to my garbage. I'd rather they send out a unique $5 off PopSugar code than these so called vouchers. The only thing I would have wanted was the ___mint one or the canvaspop codes. Hope Feb will contain something cool.

I ended up using or giving away all of December's box (even the wipe, which I thought was a stupid thing to throw in) so maybe January's won't suck as much in reality as I think it does before receiving it. I'm sticking around for February regardless though.


----------



## noraray (Jan 20, 2013)

When selecting the house it asks for a URL? The picture is stored on my phone


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a Samsung Galaxy S III which is on their list, but I HATE those clip on cases. They make the phone feel so cheap. BOO!

The watch is pretty cool, but I agree that the ball is useless without a DVD or something! I said if I wasn't happy with January I'd cancel, but I just know the second I do they are going to do an awesome box. This one I am kinda "meh" about.


----------



## JessP (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *noraray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When selecting the house it asks for a URL? The picture is stored on my phone


 If that's the case, you can either:

a. Use the mobile version of MUT by logging in on your phone and clicking the "Mobile" button instead of Desktop on the very bottom of the site. Then, find this thread and use the "reply" box to upload your picture. Click on the little house again (3rd button) and choose "upload from my device" and follow the steps (this works when I use my iPad or iPhone, but I can't speak to other devices). Then, to make it a spoiler, type



Spoiler



at the beginning of the post and


at the end - since there is no spoiler button on the mobile version of the site, you have to add it manually.

or b. Email the picture to yourself from your phone, download the image, then upload it to your post from your computer as explained above.

Let me know if you have any questions! I know there are a few steps but the process is easy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If that's the case, you can either:
> 
> ...


 ^^^Awesome! I didn't realize that you could do a spoiler from your phone. Most excellent...thank you!


----------



## JessP (Jan 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^^Awesome! I didn't realize that you could do a spoiler from your phone. Most excellent...thank you!


 No problem 




 It's certainly helpful when using your phone!


----------



## tdero (Jan 20, 2013)

agreed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fyrefly (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm in the Pacific Northwest and I still don't have a tracking number! My account number doesn't work as a reference number, either! It still says processing in my account.

This is frustrating, especially since I am eager to get this box!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Fyrefly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the Pacific Northwest and I still don't have a tracking number! My account number doesn't work as a reference number, either! It still says processing in my account.
> 
> This is frustrating, especially since I am eager to get this box!


 This is what happens to those of us Up Here *every single month*.  I'm pretty sure we're the last group to get boxes sent out.  It worked in our favor in September because they ran out of the sample sizes of the shampoo and conditioner, so our boxes got delayed while they waited for more -- and then they could only get the full-sized versions.  I'm very glad about that because I actually liked those two items, and this saves me from having to buy them for quite a while (at the rate I'm going through them because I use a different shampoo every few days depending on what my hair has been like, they're probably going to last a year or so).


----------



## jerricabenton7 (Jan 21, 2013)

DON'T EAT THE THINK THIN BARS!!!!THERE IS A RECALL ON THEM!!!!i was in bed looking up reviews for the items in this months box and this popped up,google think thin crunch recall.from the pics i saw, the caramel crunch and the blueberry one is in the boxes.not trying to freak anyone out,but salmonella hello.what a buzzkill!hopefully the tainted ones arent't in the boxes.


----------



## JessP (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jerricabenton7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DON'T EAT THE THINK THIN BARS!!!!THERE IS A RECALL ON THEM!!!!i was in bed looking up reviews for the items in this months box and this popped up,google think thin crunch recall.from the pics i saw, the caramel crunch and the blueberry one is in the boxes.not trying to freak anyone out,but salmonella hello.what a buzzkill!hopefully the tainted ones arent't in the boxes.


 I found this release from the FDA - to those who got their boxes, did you receive this Crunch variety? It says it applies to products distributed from 3/2010 to 10/12/12. http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm323822.htm

Anyone find anything else?

ETA: This article from BusinessWeek says that the recalled bars all have best-by dates of July 13, 2013. http://www.businessweek.com/ap/2012-10-15/thinkthin-bars-recalled-on-contamination-concerns


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found this release from the FDA - to those who got their boxes, did you receive this Crunch variety? It says it applies to products distributed from 3/2010 to 10/12/12. http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm323822.htm
> 
> Anyone find anything else?


Beat me to the draw. That is what I found too.  Searched the FDA site, no alert since October that I could find


----------



## KDan (Jan 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jerricabenton7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

DON'T EAT THE THINK THIN BARS!!!!THERE IS A RECALL ON THEM!!!!i was in bed looking up reviews for the items in this months box and this popped up,google think thin crunch recall.from the pics i saw, the caramel crunch and the blueberry one is in the boxes.not trying to freak anyone out,but salmonella hello.what a buzzkill!hopefully the tainted ones arent't in the boxes.
 



That recall has been ongoing since October, hopefully they informed Popsugar between then and when they shipped them, and Popsugar made sure theirs were good.


----------



## jerricabenton7 (Jan 21, 2013)

the latest best by dates i found were july 2013.


----------



## JessP (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Beat me to the draw. That is what I found too.  Searched the FDA site, no alert since October that I could find


 Okay good to know. Let's all make sure to check the best-by dates to make sure they aren't 7/13/13!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found this release from the FDA - to those who got their boxes, did you receive this Crunch variety? It says it applies to products distributed from 3/2010 to 10/12/12. http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm323822.htm
> 
> ...


 Eeeek! I really hope Popsugar caught this and that the bars they are sending out are not affected... It's going to be a major disappointment if they are. Even if they aren't though I see this becoming a major customer service nightmare.... and kinda makes me not want to eat anything that comes from thinkThin.... ever... ever.....


----------



## Sweetchica (Jan 21, 2013)

would that be my subscription#, because I tried and coming up with nothing...


----------



## JessP (Jan 21, 2013)

> Eeeek! I really hope Popsugar caught this and that the bars they are sending out are not affected... It's going to be a major disappointment if they are. Even if they aren't though I see this becoming a major customer service nightmare.... and kinda makes me not want to eat anything that comes from thinkThin.... ever... ever.....


Ugh, I agree! On both counts lol. Even if the bars are okay date-wise, I think I'll still be iffy about them.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Eeeek! I really hope Popsugar caught this and that the bars they are sending out are not affected... It's going to be a major disappointment if they are. Even if they aren't though I see this becoming a major customer service nightmare.... and kinda makes me not want to eat anything that comes from thinkThin.... ever... ever.....
> ...


----------



## JessP (Jan 21, 2013)

> You're not missing much...I got one of the chocolate crunch thinkthin bars from Cravebox a while back and it was one of the worst things I've ever tried to eat...like dry, fake chocolate flavored sawdust, gag.


Ew. Good to know! It seems nutrition/health bars often leave a lot to be desired, unfortunately. Kind bars are the only ones that actually taste decent to me (and I have PopSugar to thank, even though that July box certainly was something lol).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You're not missing much...I got one of the chocolate crunch thinkthin bars from Cravebox a while back and it was one of the worst things I've ever tried to eat...like dry, fake chocolate flavored sawdust, gag.
> ...


----------



## EmGee (Jan 21, 2013)

I can not eat any Clif bar products due to their peanut recall a few years ago.....I ended up really sick in the hospital w food poisoning for over a week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Glad I read this...will avoid Think Thin bars- I'm in Canada and we can get these here and stores are bad w taking stuff off the shelf for bars anyways.

I'll be sticking to locally made nut bars- some company H&amp;A something they make bars with different nuts and just honey and sell these.  or a lot of Lebanese stores here they sell just a bunch of nuts stuck together with honey and rose syrup as a snack.

I'm not crazy about rose flavored foods but they are usually quite fresh.



> Originally Posted by *jerricabenton7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DON'T EAT THE THINK THIN BARS!!!!THERE IS A RECALL ON THEM!!!!i was in bed looking up reviews for the items in this months box and this popped up,google think thin crunch recall.from the pics i saw, the caramel crunch and the blueberry one is in the boxes.not trying to freak anyone out,but salmonella hello.what a buzzkill!hopefully the tainted ones arent't in the boxes.


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 21, 2013)

> Yeah...I like the more granola-y type, with lots of nuts and fruits (yes, like Kind - they're the best!!) but most of them gross me out, especially if they have that nasty crunch texture, or tout themselves as protein bars (there's something in the texture that is just horrid to me). I do find the Kellogg's FiberPlus bars surprisingly tasty. But I woudln't try a thinkthin bar again if they paid me!


 I discovered Rise bars this year and they are really good. When it comes to speedy sports nutrition, I am function over taste ( weird I know but trust me it's really practical when competing). That said, I can usually find ways to make it taste good and I will choose yummy ones that give me what I need over the alternative. You can always make your own,, it turns out it is actually pretty easy and of course they always taste better.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jerricabenton7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DON'T EAT THE THINK THIN BARS!!!!THERE IS A RECALL ON THEM!!!!i was in bed looking up reviews for the items in this months box and this popped up,google think thin crunch recall.from the pics i saw, the caramel crunch and the blueberry one is in the boxes.not trying to freak anyone out,but salmonella hello.what a buzzkill!hopefully the tainted ones arent't in the boxes.


 All the more reason I dislike food items in sub boxes that are supposed to be "entertainment, style, living" boxes.  I really wish they went with something else or just didn't include them at all (seeing as the hot chocolate and marshmallows seem to be the "must have food" item this month).


----------



## puppyl0ve9 (Jan 21, 2013)

you guys freaked me out a bit

i already ate one and then the FDA recall - I think PS would know better and hopefully this is their way to promote business for Thinkthin.

dates on mine are in december - so I'm safe. hopefully.


----------



## cmello (Jan 21, 2013)

so the bars need to have a date beyond  7/13/13 in order to be safe??


----------



## JessP (Jan 21, 2013)

> so the bars need to have a date beyondÂ  7/13/13 in order to be safe??


 Yep, according to this article from BusinessWeek - the recalled bars all have best-by dates of July 13, 2013. http://www.businessweek.com/ap/2012-10-15/thinkthin-bars-recalled-on-contamination-concerns


----------



## noraray (Jan 21, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 21, 2013)

My box shipped and should be to my tomorrow yet I haven't received an email from popsugar. So weird!

Has anyone emailed them regarding the recall on the bars?


----------



## Lisa Marie (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah...I like the more granola-y type, with lots of nuts and fruits (yes, like Kind - they're the best!!) but most of them gross me out, especially if they have that nasty crunch texture, or tout themselves as protein bars (there's something in the texture that is just horrid to me). I do find the Kellogg's FiberPlus bars surprisingly tasty. But I woudln't try a thinkthin bar again if they paid me!


 Agreed! I really like Kind and FiberPlus bars! I had picked up a thinkthin bar when I was checking out at Sprouts last summer. I was starving and the flavor looked appealing. I should have looked at the ingredients (instead of just the nutrition) a little more carefully. It was loaded with artificial sweeteners....?? It was gross and I didn't finish it.

I'm curious if anyone contacted PS to let them know about the recall? I agree with everyone that safe or not, a recall makes me wary about trying something even if they consider it "safe" now.


----------



## JessP (Jan 21, 2013)

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 21, 2013)

I wonder if the reason they had a bunch of Think Thin bars is because of the recall...like the company is trying to improve its name and is giving out free product.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah...I like the more granola-y type, with lots of nuts and fruits (yes, like Kind - they're the best!!) but most of them gross me out, especially if they have that nasty crunch texture, or tout themselves as protein bars (there's something in the texture that is just horrid to me). I do find the Kellogg's FiberPlus bars surprisingly tasty. But I woudln't try a thinkthin bar again if they paid me!


 I'm not a big fan of bars like this either the Luna bars in birchbox always gross me out, they taste nothing like they say there going to! lol Now I'm really not looking forward to those being in my box ha ha I guess at least for me this box is paid for with my referrals so that kind of softens the blow


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, according to this article from BusinessWeek - the recalled bars all have best-by dates of July 13, 2013. http://www.businessweek.com/ap/2012-10-15/thinkthin-bars-recalled-on-contamination-concerns


 Just checked...the bars have a best by date of 12/5/13 and 12/18/13

I am tossing them anyway!


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *noraray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jerricabenton7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DON'T EAT THE THINK THIN BARS!!!!THERE IS A RECALL ON THEM!!!!i was in bed looking up reviews for the items in this months box and this popped up,google think thin crunch recall.from the pics i saw, the caramel crunch and the blueberry one is in the boxes.not trying to freak anyone out,but salmonella hello.what a buzzkill!hopefully the tainted ones arent't in the boxes.


 
Yikes!!! Even if the dates are beyond that, I still don't want to eat them. WTF PS! Has anyone contacted PS?


----------



## heather4602 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm in Georgia and mine says:

"No record of this tracking number can be found. For more information, please contact Customer Service at 1.800.GoFedEx 1.800.463.3339"
 

I got the email that it was shipped on Tuesday and it is still saying this!


----------



## Meggpi (Jan 21, 2013)

Product recalls happen all the time, peanut butter, pet food, spinach, cantaloupes, hell safety features on cars... I think this is a whole lot of sturm und drang over a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## WanderlustinWA (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Product recalls happen all the time, peanut butter, pet food, spinach, cantaloupes, hell safety features on cars... I think this is a whole lot of sturm und drang over a whole lot of nothing.


 Yes, this!!  I'm positive every successive batch will now be totally fine, because two different recalls would be one hell of a PR disaster.  We live in the United States, land of mechanically produced food - stuff happens.


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 21, 2013)

I contacted them about the recall and got this response:

Thanks for your inquiry about the thinkThin bars. You can rest assure, that the thinkThin bars included in the Jan. PopSugar Must Have box are in no way part of the precautionary recall that took place prior to the date of these newly shipped bars. Please don't hesitate to contact us with any other questions or concerns that you may have. We hope you enjoy all the fun goodies included in your Jan. box!

Best,
POPSUGAR Support


----------



## randomlyreviews (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Product recalls happen all the time, peanut butter, pet food, spinach, cantaloupes, hell safety features on cars... I think this is a whole lot of sturm und drang over a whole lot of nothing.


I agree. I ate the bar before checking the best-by-date (oh well) and today (after reading about the recall), I contacted PopSugar Customer Service team. My common sense and experience told me that the bars could not have been from the recalled batches... I got a response just now that states_ "You can rest assure, that the ThinkThin bars included in the Jan. PopSugar Must Have box are in no way part of the precautionary recall that took place prior to the date of these newly shipped bars."_ While they didn't confirm the best-by-date (as I originally requested), I am fine and I am choosing to ignore the whole issue and to not worry...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *WanderlustinWA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We live in the United States, land of mechanically produced food - stuff happens.


 Exactly why I won't be eating them.  Wasn't the initial reason, but mechanically produced shouldn't go in front of the word food.  I prefer my food, to be...ya know...actual food.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in Georgia and mine says:
> 
> ...


 Did you try tracking by reference (your PS account number)?


----------



## brandyk (Jan 21, 2013)

these bars were recalled as part of the recall that affected a huge number of the high-end peanut-including items on the market this past summer.  this is not something that happened when putting the bars together, it was in the peanut processing plant.

http://www.fda.gov/food/foodsafety/corenetwork/ucm320413.htm#recalled


----------



## amberlamps (Jan 21, 2013)

I wish they sent out the sport bands. Those regular bands are ugly in pictures. I really want to like this box but its hard


----------



## Eleda (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I contacted them about the recall and got this response:
> 
> ...


 Thank you for sharing. I will probably eat them. Whatever happens, I need to loose weight anyway, lol. Also, it seems it was a"precautionary recall" meaning these bars were not linked to any case of salmonella.

I also wish they included the Fitness moleskine diary, then for me personally it would have been a great box. this one :http://www.amazon.com/Moleskine-Passions-Wellness-Journal/dp/8862933185


----------



## lizzzellzzz (Jan 21, 2013)

too much food and i already have an exercise ball.  regifting that for sure.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you try tracking by reference (your PS account number)?





> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in Georgia and mine says:
> 
> ...


 

I'm in Wisconsin and mine says this as well.  I have tried the reference number tracking too and get nothing.  I emailed PopSugar this morning but have not heard back.


----------



## JessP (Jan 21, 2013)

Got my shipping email - box is in Sacramento!


----------



## meaganola (Jan 21, 2013)

Mine is in Sacto as well!


----------



## Brelki (Jan 21, 2013)

This is my first month's box with PopSugar (subbed in beginning of December), and I just got the notification that it shipped.  Hopefully, I like it.  We'll see....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Based on the spoilers here, I'm not terribly excited.


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 21, 2013)

Just got the email as well and my box is in Sacramento... Hopefully it gets here sometime this week. I kind of hate everything in it this month but I'm trying really hard to reserve judgment until I actually have the box. If anything, I can give out gifts for some upcoming holiday?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 21, 2013)

Just got my tracking email too looks like it will be here by Wednesday


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Jan 21, 2013)

I actually got mine on time this month and I have mixed feelings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I love the pink watch. I feel there is too much food. And I needed a new exercise ball. Not in live but don't hate it b


----------



## Sweetchica (Jan 21, 2013)

Finally they shipped mine!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 21, 2013)

My tracking doesn't show and ETA (weird), but it's in my city, so I hope that means in the next day or two.


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 21, 2013)

> My tracking doesn't show and ETA (weird), but it's in my city, so I hope that means in the next day or two.Â


 Yeah mine doesn't either but it did update from Sacramento to City of Industry which is good because at least it's moving. Now I have to wait for it to go to Chino and then Anaheim for absolutely no reason before heading down to San Diego. I'm guessing I might get it late this week or early next week. So basically, after almost everyone!


----------



## JessP (Jan 21, 2013)

> Yeah mine doesn't either but it did update from Sacramento to City of Industry which is good because at least it's moving. Now I have to wait for it to go to Chino and then Anaheim for absolutely no reason before heading down to San Diego. I'm guessing I might get it late this week or early next week. So basically, after almost everyone!


Same here, sister! Our boxes are probably traveling together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Jan 21, 2013)

Eating the jar of marshmallow bits as I type this...

so much for fitness.....


----------



## Lori Harp (Jan 22, 2013)

I got my ship notice email on Thursday. It has not updated since. It still says that shipment information was sent to FedEx on Wednesday! I don't even know if it has left yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SammieHammie (Jan 22, 2013)

Stupid "Smart"post. Finally updated now that it's out of Nevada. It was in MD which isn't far from me (I'm in Northern VA near DC) and now it's in West Virginia with an ETA of Friday. What?



It could've been here by like Wednesday. I was hoping to have the bars to take with me during my first week of classes. Guess not


----------



## nellswell (Jan 22, 2013)

I finally received an email that my box shipped (I got the email today, but it says it shipped on the 18th). This is my first box, so can anyone in the NW tell me how long it usually takes to arrive here after it's shipped? I'm leaving town on Wednesday morning and will be gone through Sunday night. I'm wondering if it's worth it to call FedEx and ask them to hold the package, or if it will even be here by the time I return (basically, if there's any chance that it will arrive before Friday, I'll probably call -- if not, I won't bother, since if it arrives on Friday or Saturday my sister will be stopping by and can take it inside for me).

I have to say that I'm not thrilled about some things with PSMH so far, namely: the fact that my introductory email claimed the boxes would be shipped at "the beginning of January" and arrive "5-10 days later"; this SmartPost shipping method; and the ThinkThin debacle (on one hand, I realize the bars are probably fine; still, I can't help agreeing with those who are squicked by the recall; even _if_ these bars are safe, I'll very likely just end up tossing mine).

I'm also just sort of "meh" on the spoilers, though I don't have an exercise ball, so that and the lip balm could be nice. I don't love the watch colors, but I might change my mind when I receive my watch and see it in person.

And I  will probably stick around at least through February because  most of the other boxes from PSMH look amazing; I think I would have even enjoyed the December box.  Anyway, I'm not ready to give up on them just yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fyrefly (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is what happens to those of us Up Here *every single month*.  I'm pretty sure we're the last group to get boxes sent out.  It worked in our favor in September because they ran out of the sample sizes of the shampoo and conditioner, so our boxes got delayed while they waited for more -- and then they could only get the full-sized versions.  I'm very glad about that because I actually liked those two items, and this saves me from having to buy them for quite a while (at the rate I'm going through them because I use a different shampoo every few days depending on what my hair has been like, they're probably going to last a year or so).


 That makes me feel better about waiting! Thanks for the info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nancy771 (Jan 22, 2013)

> I finally received an email that my box shipped (I got the email today, but it says it shipped on the 18th). This is my first box, so can anyone in the NW tell me how long it usually takes to arrive here after it's shipped? I'm leaving town on Wednesday morning and will be gone through Sunday night. I'm wondering if it's worth it to call FedEx and ask them to hold the package, or if it will even be here by the time I return (basically, if there's any chance that it will arrive before Friday, I'll probably call -- if not, I won't bother, since if it arrives on Friday or Saturday my sister will be stopping by and can take it inside for me). I have to say that I'm not thrilled about some things with PSMH so far, namely: the fact that my introductory email claimed the boxes would be shipped at "the beginning of January" and arrive "5-10 days later"; this SmartPost shipping method; and the ThinkThin debacle (on one hand, I realize the bars are probably fine; still, I can't help agreeing with those who are squicked by the recall; even _if_ these bars are safe, I'll very likely just end up tossing mine). I'm also just sort of "meh" on the spoilers, though I don't have an exercise ball, so that and the lip balm could be nice. I don't love the watch colors, but I might change my mind when I receive my watch and see it in person. And IÂ  will probably stick around at least through February becauseÂ  most of the other boxes from PSMH look amazing; I think I would have even enjoyed the December box.Â  Anyway, I'm not ready to give up on them just yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Mine "shipped" on the 18th too but really i didn't ger my email till today and it doesn't look like it moved till today. If I'm lucky it will be here on Saturday and if I'm unlucky which I most likely will be...it will be here Monday or Tuesday. I'm from the NW too.


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 22, 2013)

> Same here, sister! Our boxes are probably traveling together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They're box buddies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 22, 2013)

My box is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow, but sometimes I get it a day early. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lyndieonline (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm ok with the box contents for this month and I think I will like it more once I get it. I did cancel because I joined a gym and I needed to justify spending that money so I cut out PS for now. It nearly killed because I bet February will be awesome after they review the survey results. That's ok though, if you get something amazing I'll just have to be jealous until I can save up to buy whatever it is. I'll still be stalking this thread though to see what I'm missing. LOL


----------



## brokenship (Jan 22, 2013)

> Worked for me too! Too bad the information was just sent to FedEx yesterday. I'm in TX so this will take a while.


 I'm in Texas too and my package has been "initiated" for five days. It hasn't even been picked up by FedEx yet. I'm really disappointed because I was trying to stay spoiler free but at this rate I won't get the box until February.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 22, 2013)

Mine is stuck in initiated too. Been that way since the 16th. I hope it's just not updating correctly and it's on its way. I hate the way PopSugar does their shipping notices. It seems every month they always sit for a few days before there's any movement.


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 22, 2013)

I am in Arkansas and mine still shows "initiating" as well.  It shows that the info was sent to FedEx on 01/16 but doesn't even show being picked up yet.  I just sent an email to customer service to see if they can tell me what is going on.  I mentioned that it was frustrating that my bank account was debited 01/08 and now 2 weeks later, my box still doesn't show to have left the warehouse.  

I didn't receive my August box until September ... hopefully we aren't going back to THAT.  :/


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm in Arkansas as well! My box usually takes a crazy route through Arizona, Texas, Tennessee, Mississippi, then finally back to Arkansas!


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in Arkansas as well! My box usually takes a crazy route through Arizona, Texas, Tennessee, Mississippi, then finally back to Arkansas!


 hey neighbor!  LOL.  Where are you at?  I am near Searcy. 

Mine takes that crazy route too!  One went from Reno through Texas, then Mississippi, Tennessee, back to Mississsippi, and then finally into Arkansas!  It could have gotten to Little Rock in practically the same time it went to wherever it was in TX!  the others I think went from Reno to Memphis, then Mississippi, then AR.  My PopSugar boxes see more of the US than I do!


----------



## IffB (Jan 22, 2013)

Finally in Atlanta, but will not be delivered until Thursday!  Not quite "Express"....9 days total - I can ship something faster to Brazil!


----------



## celicacutie (Jan 22, 2013)

Add me to the frustrations that is FedEx Smartpost. My box arrived in Chicago yesterday (where I am), but then sent up to Wisconsin...added a day for sure.


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 22, 2013)

Looks like I might be getting my box today! It's not scheduled until tomorrow but it arrived at my post office this morning and since I have it delivered to the office park I work in, I tend to get them early.

I'm really hoping for a watch in a color other than white. I love the red one on the website.


----------



## renolyn (Jan 22, 2013)

For all the NW girls, we will probably start seeing our boxes by Saturday or early next week. I am in Renton, so mine goes through Oregon, then Kent, then it is given to my local PO for delivery. So Saturday or Monday for me.


----------



## cmello (Jan 22, 2013)

mine was delivered today in in NJ.. fingers crossed for the white watch s


----------



## Jesipae (Jan 22, 2013)

mine usually arrives 3 days after it gets to Salt Lake, so i totally thought i would get it today. too bad it took 4 days to go from one Fedex Salt Lake to another, and just now sent info to USPS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i guess it will be another few days. i really want to know what color i got! february is my last box, and i am kind of glad. i'm thinking about the other things i can use that $ for, and i'm kinda sick of the time i waste on this. its excited, but i've never been like, wow, just what i wanted!


----------



## cuddlypenguin (Jan 22, 2013)

Man, I totally understand that you can't please all of the people all of the time, but maybe they should come up with two different "flavors" of boxes, based upon users' style preferences. I can appreciate how hot pink would be an amazing color for some, but it's my least-favorite shade of my least favorite color, and literally won't go with a. single. article. of. clothing. I own --- nor can I imagine any of my friends being excited to receive this as a gift....and I don't have any teenage girls in my life to gift it to either. 

Again, I can appreciate how difficult to PS staff's job must be, but maybe for the big-ticket items they give vouchers so we can choose our own, or at least divide subscribers into 2 or 3 major "style profiles".  I recall the uproar over the jewelmint clutches in the Luxe box (which, btw, I totally feel like I dodged a bullet by not ordering!)

When in doubt, I feel like something in a neutral color is a safer bet...for folks who enjoy colors like hot pink, surely they can find other ways of accessorizing / incorporating this color into their outfits? While leaving a neutral / safer accessory for the rest of us?   






I'm also bummed because I "gifted" this month's box to a friend who shares my fashion sensibilities -- now I'm (sorry) embarrassed by my gift ! Ugh.


----------



## jennlynn (Jan 22, 2013)

Does anyone know of any promo codes floating around besides the $5 off? Maybe ones for multiple months?


----------



## Dalisay (Jan 22, 2013)

> Does anyone know of any promo codes floating around besides the $5 off? Maybe ones for multiple months?


 Nope. Maybe if a lot of people cancel this month, they may have a better code than the $5 off for next month to get more subscribers. Wishful thinking :]


----------



## elb622 (Jan 22, 2013)

Mine has been in GA since the 18th, but isn't going to be delivered until the 25th.  That's along time to travel an hr and 1/2.


----------



## miss6aby (Jan 22, 2013)

Im huge into fitness and which is one of the reasons I like that this includes not only lifestyle, fashion and beauty but fun fitness items. This is one of my favorite boxes!! Other than the one where we got the benefit kit, scarf, and the govino wine classes. Forgot what month that was. 

I really don't want a pink watch. I'll take any other color but I am excited about the watch in general. please oh please. lol

 
Been meaning to get a stability ball for my ab workouts too. Just never got one. So bada bing bada boom!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 22, 2013)

> hey neighbor! Â LOL. Â Where are you at? Â I am near Searcy.Â  Mine takes that crazy route too! Â One went from rom Reno through Texas, then Mississippi, Tennessee, back to Mississsippi, and then finally into Arkansas! Â It could have gotten to Little Rock in practically the same time it went to wherever it was in TX! Â the others I think went from Reno to Memphis, then Mississippi, then AR. Â My PopSugar boxes see more of the US than I do!


 Haha! I'm in Fayetteville. I can usually count on getting it the day after it checks in at the facility in MS, but it's definitely within a few hours of me when it goes to Memphis! I could have it 2 days sooner!


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 22, 2013)

I got a white watch but I really wanted a pink one. Oh well, I don't have a white watch so I'll keep it. I don't think the quality is that great though, found it to be flimsy.


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 22, 2013)

I am hoping for a

pink watch
. I already have a white one. Fedex doesn't even show any movement of my box since the 16th.


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 22, 2013)

I just got my box. I got a

black watch
overall, I think I'm happy with this, but I'm wondering if I should stick around for February?


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *prachisrk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a white watch but I really wanted a pink one. Oh well, I don't have a white watch so I'll keep it. I don't think the quality is that great though, found it to be flimsy.


What don't you just put it on your trade list?  I am sure someone would trade you for the color you want.


----------



## prachisrk (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't really like it in general, so I don't really care if its pink or white - otherwise I would have definitely traded it. But not worth the effort.



> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What don't you just put it on your trade list?  I am sure someone would trade you for the color you want.


----------



## JamieRene (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey ladies! I've been on this site a lot of times, but I never joined until now. I just wanted to say I'm in Arkansas too! Beebe, to be specific. I am kinda aggravated because my box STILL shows that it's in Gilroy, CA since the 16th. Oh well, maybe I'll get it soon! Anyway, I'm glad I finally decided to join this group/site. 
 

I really hope to get the pink watch. I love pink. Also, I am really excited about the stability ball. I plan to use it to get in shape for The Color Run in Little Rock in November. It will be my second time doing this, and I really need to be in better shape this time!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box. I got a
> 
> ...


 I think I've decided to stay for Feb, and cancel after. I did our taxes and ouch...we owe...a bunch. But I just know if I cancel now then Feb will be amazing and I will be bummed. What's an addict to do!?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box. I got a
> 
> ...


 I'd love to see a pic!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I've decided to stay for Feb, and cancel after. I did our taxes and ouch...we owe...a bunch. But I just know if I cancel now then Feb will be amazing and I will be bummed. What's an addict to do!?


 You mean you can't write off subs?  I'm so screwed!


----------



## kloudes (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ricarlav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box. I got a
> 
> ...


 Interesting, a new color!  Wonder what others have gone out... I really like the grey and blue...


----------



## Lori Harp (Jan 22, 2013)

I am in Arkansas too! I am from Springdale. Mine still has not updated. I am not happy!! My first box was in November, so I missed out on all the great boxes!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 22, 2013)

Woo! Look at all the Arkansas girls!





I got a package from Gilroy, CA today but it was in a FedEx Express box. Turns out it was my replacements from the Luxury box. They sent a new soap and new clutch. The "clutch" isn't one that was included in the box but it's basically just a small square with sequins.


----------



## gejag (Jan 22, 2013)

I know!  Mine was in Chicago yesterday and today its in Wisconson;  too bad I LIVE IN CHICAGO!  What kind of sorting do they do?


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 22, 2013)

You should post a pic so we can see it!


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woo! Look at all the Arkansas girls!
> 
> ...


 You should post a pic so we can see it!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You mean you can't write off subs?  I'm so screwed!


 Don't I wish!


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS (Jan 22, 2013)

If anyone wants the white _____ and wants to trade with me for a different color! That would be excellent.


----------



## MollyI (Jan 22, 2013)

I was excited about this until I saw I got the

black watch. I would love to trade for the pink, though.
Love the other big item, but the other stuff wasn't very exciting to me.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hoping to get a red one....


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 22, 2013)

I get my box Thursday or Friday.  I'm actually kinda hoping for a white or black watch, so if I get a color I don't prefer I may be willing to trade with someone.


----------



## sheilarlz (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MollyI* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was excited about this until I saw I got the
> 
> 
> ...


I'll trade with you if I get the color you want.

Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 23, 2013)

For some reason, I think the pink might look cute even though it isn't my style at all.

Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## JessP (Jan 23, 2013)

> I'll also be willing to trade if I get blue or black. For some reason, I think the pink might look cute even though it isn't my style at all.


Nothing to do with your above post (lol), but my tracking updated to show a 24th delivery date - box left Chino today. Is yours going to arrive soon, too?


----------



## ricarlav (Jan 23, 2013)

It's not the best pic ever, I just snapped it at my desk. I think I like it.


> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd love to see a pic!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 23, 2013)

> You should post a pic so we can see it!


 I will post it in the lux box thread when I get home tonight.


----------



## cmello (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm loving my box, it is definetely more exciting when you have it and it was filled to the top!!

didn't think I would like the pink, but it's so jazzy and fun


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Jan 23, 2013)

Stability Ball Exercises from Women's Health Magazine, this is so helping my back issue. I should have got one of these long ago.

http://search.womenshealthmag.com/vignette/wh/search.jsp?q=stability+ball%5C


----------



## Jflopez (Jan 23, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My watch is a really pretty light blue so I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieRene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies! I've been on this site a lot of times, but I never joined until now. I just wanted to say I'm in Arkansas too! Beebe, to be specific. I am kinda aggravated because my box STILL shows that it's in Gilroy, CA since the 16th. Oh well, maybe I'll get it soon! Anyway, I'm glad I finally decided to join this group/site.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 23, 2013)

My sis and I both got the light blue too... Hoping to trade for a different color... Has anyone got red yet??


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautifyMyLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Tuscanyb450* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Seems like there has been an explosion of FedEx Smart Post recently! I ordered from Express and American apparel this week and Express is using Smart Post and AA is using UPS's equivalent. My last Piperlime order was also sent Smart Post. HOWEVER, none of them have been in initiated status for more than a few hours. I suspect PopSugar is printing the labels and that's when it sends the "shipped" notice even when it's really not.


----------



## JessP (Jan 23, 2013)

Woohoo! My box is in SD at the post office as of this morning - while it does have the "allow 1-2 additional days for delivery" note, I'm hoping I'll receive it today


----------



## meaganS (Jan 23, 2013)

I feel like I dodged a bullet in not getting this box. Maybe I should officially forget about pop sugar's boxes.


----------



## RDolph (Jan 23, 2013)

Mine has been at my local PO since yesterday. My estimated delivery is Friday. WHHHHYYYY!!!!

On a different note, I am excited to see what color watch I get. I am lucky, because my Mom gets a box too, and if either of us don't like what we get, we can switch.


----------



## Lola Jean (Jan 23, 2013)

Just got my box.... I got a

baby blue/powder blue watch....was hoping for pink!!!


----------



## Lola Jean (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo! My box is in SD at the post office as of this morning - while it does have the "allow 1-2 additional days for delivery" note, I'm hoping I'll receive it today


 I got mine today and this was the status on my shipment tracking!!!!


----------



## JessP (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lola Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine today and this was the status on my shipment tracking!!!!


 Sweet! That is encouraging!


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lola Jean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box.... I got a
> 
> ...


----------



## melanie0971 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know!  Mine was in Chicago yesterday and today its in Wisconson;  too bad I LIVE IN CHICAGO!  What kind of sorting do they do?


Mine did the same trip but it's at my post office (or more accurately out for delivery!) Yeah!!


----------



## Lola Jean (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get the baby blue or purple... my gut tells me it'll be pink. lol. I'll report back when I find out! JessP and lovepink have said their boxes are in the area, so I'll check tonight! Excited!


 I was crossing my fingers and wishing so hard for the pink....but I ended up with the blue...its a really pretty color, just not my thing...I'm a pink girl!!!


----------



## JessP (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get the baby blue or purple... my gut tells me it'll be pink. lol. I'll report back when I find out! JessP and lovepink have said their boxes are in the area, so I'll check tonight! Excited!


 My tracking officially switched to "Out for delivery" - YAY!


----------



## kitnmitns (Jan 23, 2013)

So far I have heard of 4 color variations, is that correct?


----------



## BeautifyMyLife (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So far I have heard of 4 color variations, is that correct?


 White, black, pink, blue, and I _think_ red.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 23, 2013)

Woot I'm "Out for Delivery" too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annieha10 (Jan 23, 2013)

cute    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





I do have plenty of lip balms.  

but I don't think you can ever have too many of them. 

Tee tree scent is a bit strong though.





I dont like food stuff.... I will just give these to my lil bro who will eat anything.

he'll make a disgusted face if it taste bad... but nontheless... he will eat it...haha





BTW.... 

I actually did the stupidest thing... 

Made a video with my iphone of the watch illuminating... 

I'm at the office so...there was no one to help me...

so I put the watch on...then...

put my phone between my knee caps...

yes... between my knees.... LMAO !!!!!!   on my desk chair....

it was actually quite an improvement .. considering my first idea was to put the phone in my mouth.... which I tried....but camera was shaking really bad.....hahahahahahaha...this from a girl that refuses to touch door knobs or elevator buttons... hahahahah... 

Well...It was sooooooo hard to film... but I wanted to do it and have it keep lighting up continuously so I can put some BGM and make it a fun for you guys. 

Well... I am at the office and  someone walked by  ... saw my ridiculous act to satisfy my MUT buddies.... and said...

"why don't you just take your watch off... then you you will have both hands free"

LMAO!!!




















































I laugh because I'm in my 30's and crying will smear my make up.




 








 








 








 





tsk... tsk...

such a waste of time spent in college.


----------



## JMezz (Jan 23, 2013)

I received my PS box today. I got the white one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JMezz (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *annieha10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I actually did the stupidest thing...
> 
> Made a video with my iphone of the watch illuminating...
> 
> ...


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 23, 2013)

I got white!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

didn't get the castegram, but wouldn't have used it anyway. I did get a coupon for the other food items


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm still waiting on mine! It left Lenexa but if its like last time it'll go to KC and sit there a few days and then finally head to wichita. Agh! But I'm enjoying seeing everyone's spoilers! I'm really hoping for pink!! =)


----------



## onebizeebee (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey all. Long time lurker here.



Received my box today and am kind of disappointed with the contents. I received the

Pink watch, the one color I hoped I wouldn't get. (Hopefully someone will be willing to trade) Not a big fan of fruit/nut bars in general but the varieties sounds tasty. I could have done without the hot chocolate sticks and marshmallows. I don't see myself using the Pilates ball either. I just don't see these items as "Must Have". I hope the boxes gets better in the following months since I signed up for a 6 month subscription.


----------



## lindadotcom (Jan 23, 2013)

I got my box yesterday.  This is my second one and I am mostly pleased with it.  My only disappointment was with the color of the...

Okay I tried to do the spoiler cover up and it didn't work.  Any advice?


----------



## miss6aby (Jan 23, 2013)

So I didn't get pink or white. YAY! I got:

BLACK. Though I didn't mind any other color. Just didn't want pink. lol


----------



## lindadotcom (Jan 23, 2013)

color of the


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 23, 2013)

I should get mine by Saturday as the tracking finally updated. My wight was updated to 7.9 pounds..anyone else get that high of a weight?


----------



## lucyla8 (Jan 23, 2013)

My tracking says delivery tomorrow, weight 9.6 lbs, dimensions 14x14x14 in... weird...

The weight was originally the 4.7 lbs everyone else had I think...

Quote:

Originally Posted by *cobainrls* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I should get mine by Saturday as the tracking finally updated. My wight was updated to 7.9 pounds..anyone else get that high of a weight?


----------



## sheilarlz (Jan 23, 2013)

I got a pink one. Would love blue or black. :-/


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 23, 2013)

> Nothing to do with your above post (lol), but my tracking updated to show a 24th delivery date - box left Chino today. Is yours going to arrive soon, too?


 I just checked and yes! Our boxes are finally coming home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 23, 2013)

> My tracking officially switched to "Out for delivery" - YAY!


 You're so lucky, my tracking updated to it being received by my local post office, then at 6:59am in shows 'in transit'. I have no idea what that means for my delivery date but I'm guessing I might have to wait a bit longer. *sad panda*


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 23, 2013)

my tracking updated this morning to an estimated delivery of 1/25..... then showed up today! I got white


----------



## millhavenslotti (Jan 23, 2013)

Got mine, in northern Virginia. 

Still fairly unexcited about it, but at least I can regift the ball (too big for me, plus, I already have one).  Got the pink watch...the *one* color I didn't want.  I'm okay with the food, though, especially the hot-chocolate-on-a-stick.  I think my favorite thing is actually the lip balm...I needed one to keep at work, where my lips get super dry because of the industrial heating.  Maybe if I remember to put this on, I'll stop getting the peeling lips that make lip color look gross.

 

I'm not one of the "February is your last chance!" people, but I am in the camp of "I'm looking askance at you, Popsugar, and thinking Seasonsbox is sounding better and better..."


----------



## Lola Jean (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sheilarlz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got a pink one. Would love blue or black. :-/


 Trade? I got blue!


----------



## JessP (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're so lucky, my tracking updated to it being received by my local post office, then at 6:59am in shows 'in transit'. I have no idea what that means for my delivery date but I'm guessing I might have to wait a bit longer. *sad panda*


 This is what mine shows - the "out for delivery" part was updated to a time of 8:18am - I kept checking in to see if it had updated pretty much all morning lol. Just refresh the page occasionally and maybe yours will update, too! 

8:18 am Out for delivery
  SAN DIEGO, CA
6:43 am At U.S. Postal Service facility
  SAN DIEGO, CA
  Arrived at local Post Office - Allow one to two additional days for delivery
5:20 am Departed FedEx location
  FEDEX SMARTPOST CHINO, CA


----------



## nancy771 (Jan 23, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 23, 2013)

OMG mine FINALLY updated!  There is hope yet for us Arkansas girls!

it went from "info sent to FedEx" to suddenly being in Mississippi.  Estimated delivery of Friday ...  

Date/Time Activity   Location -
1/23/2013 - Wednesday
5:11 pm Arrived at FedEx location
  FEDEX SMARTPOST SOUTHAVEN, MS
-
1/16/2013 - Wednesday
6:10 pm Shipment information sent to FedEx


----------



## IffB (Jan 23, 2013)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Wow..,. The watch is huge! White with the flashing multi colored lights is a bit too much for me.... My teen asked "Where is the rave?" Will give February a chance...might be time to take my $35 for a TJMaxx treat instead!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 23, 2013)

Got the box I got the Black watch, it's alright the silicone is a little meh to me because I keep getting hair stuck to it...  I think there were too many Food items this month but overall still good. I'd like to see less food and more home or beauty stuff next time.


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 23, 2013)

Got my box even though I didn't expect to (I also got my birchbox finally) and got it in black. I didn't realize it was the same one the reps keep trying to "advertise" here in San Diego. If you go to bar west, you can see what I'm talking about. Now, I'm kind of reticent to wear it but idk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 23, 2013)

Received mine today. Not sure if ill keep this sub. This is my second box, and aside from the edibles and balm, I probably won't use. I don't exercise, but I can give the ball to my kids to play with. I might hang onto the watch until I have someone I can give it to. Mine is in blue. My case code is for white. I may order one


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 23, 2013)

Finally I have an estimated delivery date of Saturday! =D if I get color I'm not crazy about I'd be willing to trade for pink!


----------



## Rynnegade (Jan 23, 2013)

I got mine today.  White watch.  Best of the colors for me.  I didn't actually think anyone wore watches anymore now that we all have phones with the time...  This seems more like a kids' watch than one for adults.  I am running in the Electric Run in a couple of Saturdays so I may wear it because of the colored light up feature.  I like the exercise ball.  I like the lip balm.  I am less than thrilled with the JetPuff marshmallows - if they're going to do food I really wish they wouldn't just throw in something you can get at any Vons but rather specialty food items.  Sweet And Sara marshmallows would have been a much better idea.  I'm having a hard time justifying this sub.  I really like the concept and I share it with my hubby but I would not put that into my body....and watches just seem the opposite of fashion forward.


----------



## katybug1986 (Jan 23, 2013)

I haven't received mine yet but am hoping for pink or baby blue. If I get white or black I will be disappointed.


----------



## Lola Jean (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lucyla8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking says delivery tomorrow, weight 9.6 lbs, dimensions 14x14x14 in... weird...
> 
> The weight was originally the 4.7 lbs everyone else had I think...


 My weight was 6.8 with 13x13x13 dimensions....


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 23, 2013)

My tracking has FINALLY updated from "Initiated." There must have been something wrong with it. It's now in Mississippi which is where it usually is the day before I get it. Woohoo!


----------



## JessP (Jan 23, 2013)

My box arrived!



Spoiler



I got the watch in black - it's very sleek looking but not my style. I'll be posting it in my trade thread probably tomorrow and would love a pink, purple, or gray one if anyone's interested!


----------



## steph90 (Jan 23, 2013)

I finally got my box today!

I didn't know such tiny marshmallows existed. I totally used them to bribe my preschooler to help clean up lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I received the blue watch. I like the color but I'm not fond of how large it is. I agree with the comments about it looking kind of juvenile, but I have a sister in jr. high so I think I might gift it to her.

I did love the hot chocolate on a stick though! It was absolutely delicious. I think I might have to actually order some of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KelBel (Jan 23, 2013)

How the heck do you get the stability ball inflated?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Jan 23, 2013)

There is a white piece with the screw in the end. That screws on the pump and inserted in the only hole in the ball. Keep pumping until full. Its a workout in itself..ha! Don't over inflate you want to make sure it has some give while its supporting your weight. Then the other white long piece plugs in the hole once your inflation is done. The other piece that has double picks, i think is suppose to help get the plug out if you ever want to deflate it. Enjoy!


----------



## KelBel (Jan 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tuscanyb450* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a white piece with the screw in the end. That screws on the pump and inserted in the only hole in the ball. Keep pumping until full. Its a workout in itself..ha! Don't over inflate you want to make sure it has some give while its supporting your weight. Then the other white long piece plugs in the hole once your inflation is done. The other piece that has double picks, i think is suppose to help get the plug out if you ever want to deflate it. Enjoy!
> 
> thanks,  I think it needed to warm up a bit - (-5 degrees here)  It sat outside all day.  I think its gonna take two days to inflate it!


----------



## sheilarlz (Jan 23, 2013)

> Trade? I got blue!


 Yes! I'm in.


----------



## emeline (Jan 23, 2013)

It took me about half an hour to inflate my stability ball with the pump that was included in the box, but now I'm using it as my desk chair. So far, I really like this box!

I will be trading my watch (received the pink one) and epicuren lip balm if anyone is interested!


----------



## wxhailey (Jan 23, 2013)

Just picked up my box from the mailroom! Felt pretty heavy so I thought for a second I got bonus stuff or something. Not the case, I'm just a weakling.

I received the watch in hot pink/fuschia. I'm really not fond of the color, but that's just my style I guess. Otherwise I'm into the oversized look, even though on my wrist it's extraordinarily big! I should post a picture because it's downright humorous ... I've already eaten half the jar of little marshmallows because they are EXACTLY the flavor of the little marshmallows in Lucky Charms cereal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> might have to pour them on my Cheerios tomorrow morning. I'm not sure about the lip balm .. the smell/flavor was surprisingly strong! I think it will grow on me, but I certainly can't get enough moisturization right now as the cold, dry air (5 degrees today) is killing my skin and lips. Going from others' posts, I'm still concerned about the recall on the think thin bars....  I like getting a little food treat in the box (ie the peppermint poles last month were GREAT) but this is just too much. I feel like I could've gotten these bars and stuff for a buck each and they don't seem too exciting.
Overall, an okay box. I liked last month's much better.


----------



## onebizeebee (Jan 23, 2013)

I received a

pink watch
and would like to trade for a

white or blank one.
How would I go about doing this? Would I need to post in another thread for that? Are there requirements in order to trade? Thanks for any input on this.


----------



## JamieRene (Jan 23, 2013)

HA! That's awesome. Well, I JUST checked my tracking. We should get our boxes on Friday! I can't wait! And yes, small world! How awesome.


----------



## JamieRene (Jan 23, 2013)

lol, oops! I just saw this post after replying to your last post.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 24, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks,Â  I think it needed to warm up a bit - (-5 degrees here)Â  It sat outside all day.Â  I think its gonna take two days to inflate it!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I could have sworn I read somewhere that you're supposed to inflate it, let it sit for a day at room temperature, and then top it off.


----------



## Jennasaurus (Jan 24, 2013)

Haha wxhailey!  I thought the box was heavy too.  I totally agree with the bars just not being exciting.  I don't care how they taste, I just don't get excited about stuff like that.

I am excited to get the ball but I really have no idea what to do with it.  I think I'll try out the chair idea.  Thanks emeline!


----------



## inimitable (Jan 24, 2013)

I finally received my box today. It is actually my favorite box yet.

Thankfully, I received the black watch. Pretty much the only color I would ever wear. I don't often use watches, but I can see this getting use at the shooting range (no cell reception and I keep my phone in the car anyhow). It is over-sized on my wrist and very cool looking.

I've actually been meaning to try the Think Thin brand but never got around to it. Now I can. I ate the crunch bar first thing and then panicked reading this thread. Everything is ok, though. The dates on my bar are outside the "danger" range. I liked the bar, and I'll keep them in mind if I'm ever in the need for a quick snack that can easily travel.

The hot cocoa bars look fun, and I appreciate that I can use non-dairy milk with them. I'll be giving away the mini marshmallows. Just not my thing.

I had contemplated buying a stability ball a few times in the recent past. I'm really happy this one was included, because it is an incentive to be more active at home.

Finally, I am in love with the Epicuren after bath moisturizer I received in the Luxury box. I have high hopes for this lip balm. It makes me happy that the ingredients are better than the last lip balm we got. The scent seems a bit strong, but it will be nice to have something toss in my bag on days where I don't want to use my normal Fresh Sugar balms.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 24, 2013)

My delivery date is set to the 26th, which means my PO will hold on to it until the middle of next week 



 I'm just so eager to see what color of watch I get!


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My box arrived!
> 
> I got the watch in black - it's very sleek looking but not my style. I'll be posting it in my trade thread probably tomorrow and would love a pink, purple, or gray one if anyone's interested!
> ...


----------



## Stephxo6612 (Jan 24, 2013)

I got the white watch and was a little hesitant about wearing it because it looks HUGE on me. I ended up wearing it to work yesterday and got tons of compliments!

 
I'm also very excited about the stability ball because we're doing a Biggest Loser competition at work and I'll be able to use the ball with the Biggest Loser Xbox workout we have at work (yes, I work at an awesome company). Overall I'm really happy with this month's box!


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *martianeskimo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess our boxes were traveling twins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got the same color. I ended up gifting it immediately so I won't be trading.


Same here! Oddly enough, perhaps that makes us triplets. Mine was already flashing before I took it out of the box... hopefully that's normal. One would think they would put a paper-slit for the user to "activate" it.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 24, 2013)

My box arrived at the local post office today - 5.0 pounds.  I hope I get a black or white watch, but I'd be happy with pink too.  I really like this box, but would definitely be disappointed if I already had a stability ball.  I kind of feel like it's one of those things that most of the target market for this box would already have?  It's actually pretty odd that I don't have one yet...but I guess I do now!  Also, the person who said they will use their marshmallows for bribery made me laugh - I had the exact same thought for my 3 year old!  

This is my very first popsugar must haves box.  If even one box is as good as september (the brokedown scarf, cabana glam, movie tickets, etc) I will feel like my money was well spent.  I actually recently went and bought that scarf using the popsugar code and it still works!  The scarf is AMAZEBALLS and I am going to see if I can get the code to work again if the purple or black ever go on sale.


----------



## RDolph (Jan 24, 2013)

It's funny. People are complaining about the watch being too juevenile, but my 61 year old mother is wearing hers today.  It isn't booty shorts, it is a watch. Rock it, and no one will care.


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Jan 24, 2013)

I got the white watch. I am not a fan of it at all. I always wear one everyday and loved over sized ones, but to me, this one looks cheap and juvenile as others have said. Not something I could get away with wearing to the office every day. Maybe I can wear it to the gym, but I hate wearing one while working out. Oh well, you can't love everything!


----------



## bloo (Jan 24, 2013)

I got my box yesterday and got the white watch. I think it would be the color I prefer the most, but it shows every bit of dirt or dust on it. Even though it's over sized I think it's cute and am currently wearing it.

As for the we have phones who wears watches anymore comment. I think it's all about style and what you do. When you go out for a run or exercising you probably don't want your phone on you. Wearing a watch is nice and simple without having to worry about pockets. And this one has a great material for sweat. I also work with kids and when we are outside I can bring my phone for the time, but a watch is much easier.

Anyways. Not sure what I think about the rest of the box really. Too many food items if you ask me. They are more then half the box and if I wanted to subscribe to a food service I would have. Not to say that I don't like food items, just not one that makes up most of my box. The bars will be good for snacking at work and the hot cocoa will be nice, but otherwise I really wish we got even one more item instead of 3 bars or hot cocoa items.

The ball I might use, but really not sure. I think it's nice for working out and it's a good goal, but I honestly don't know how much I will use it.

Lip balm is meh for me. While I use tons of lip balm, being a none food item in this box idk, I just wish we had more. In another box with more variety I think I might have appreciated it more.

Overall not the best box, but it's not the worst either.


----------



## SampleJunkie (Jan 24, 2013)

How long did it take you guys to blow up the ball?


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 24, 2013)

We've had one of these balls for a long time and my husband and I usually use it to stretch our backs! Lay on it on your back and rock back and forth. Feels amazing!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 24, 2013)

My box is out for delivery today, I can't wait to see what color I get.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is out for delivery today, I can't wait to see what color I get.


 Ditto!!!  No white for me please!!!!


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieRene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HA! That's awesome. Well, I JUST checked my tracking. We should get our boxes on Friday! I can't wait! And yes, small world! How awesome.


 My box is out for delivery today!  Hopefully yours made it to the PO as well and is on it's way to you!  I can't wait to get home from work, now ...


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 24, 2013)

I love that their email to me said "Keep an eye out for a shipment in the coming days, if you have not received it already!"

Meanwhile, it's been NINE days since then. LOL. They make it sound like everyone is going to get the box in a day or two.

Hoping I get a good color for the watch! Not sure which I'll like best until I see it on my arm. I wear a lot of black and gray so most will look ok with my clothes.


----------



## Shivani Chandra (Jan 24, 2013)

I am so disappointed in the box! My first one. This is the email I just sent to PopSugar. Sigh.

Hello to the good folk at PopSugar,   I am a new subscriber, having subscribed in December, and just received my January box. I just wanted to write in to express my utter disappointment in the box. Having seen the earlier boxes, I was really excited about subscribing, and saved up to treat myself for the next three months. Oh how sadly I would be let down.    First off, I understand the idea of having a themed box, and obviously January's theme was health. But if it was health, why was there a box of marshmallows in there??? That too, Kraft grocery-store marshmallows. Ugh. I expected stuff from cutesy boutiques, and small stores, instead of big-box goodies that would be better for kids than me. This will either be tossed or given away.   The Pilates ball was nice, but it took up the entire box, and everything else in there seemed like an afterthought. It's also catering to a very specific demographic - people who work, and more specifically, people who do Pilates. I am 8 months pregnant and don't do either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So sadly, I will be giving that away.    The watch. Where do I begin? It is ghastly. It is hot pink. It is huge. I would think you would try to understand your audience a bit better. I'm hoping most women who subscribe to these boxes are professional, chic, fashionable women who wouldn't be caught dead in a plastic-y watch like that. I really don't know what to do with this? I wouldn't even give it away. Probably just thrown away. Sigh.    The granola bars. A nice touch - but this company also recently had a recall on their bars for salmonella. Now I understand that the batch you sent out doesn't fall under the recall, but I would think it might be a little too soon to use that same company. There is no way I'm eating bars from a company that so recently had a salmonella problem. 
 
So that leaves me with the hot chocolate sticks and the lip balm. For my $35 worth, that's what I get. I'm so upset I want to cry. I wish I hadn't been bumped up to received the January box, and had just simply started my subscription from February (when it was supposed to start). I have been recommending PopSugar to all my friends, but I take that all back. I feel cheated.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto!!!  No white for me please!!!!


 Really?  I'm kind of hoping for a neutral color. Although I think of this as more of a causal item so I could wear a brighter color too.  I kinda like that there are different colors, that adds to the fun.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jan 24, 2013)

was surprised to see my box delivered today - thought it wouldn't arrive until tomorrow.  i'm not super excited.

got a light blue watch - the only color i DIDN'T want. it will probably go up for trade. would happily take pink or black.

  i already have a stability ball.
tough to find a lot of value when you're disappointed with the 2 most expensive items that were sent.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really?  I'm kind of hoping for a neutral color. Although I think of this as more of a causal item so I could wear a brighter color too.  I kinda like that there are different colors, that adds to the fun.


 I wear close to zero white.  I prefer gray when it comes to neutrals.  White and my pale, Wisconsin skin do not work well together...I'm excited though to see what color comes!!


----------



## RDolph (Jan 24, 2013)

Just got my box! Now that it is in my hands, I LOVE everything. Reading spoilers, I really didn't watch a white watch, but that is what came, and now that I am wearing it, I love it. The only other color I would have worn would have been pink, but I wear a lot of red (gotta support my hockey team), and pink wouldn't have worked. People dreading white, it is really cool and mod in person, so even if that is what you end up with, it rocks.


----------



## cuddlypenguin (Jan 24, 2013)

Newbie question here (feel free to delete / move /etc) -- I'm trying to figure out where the "trade" boards are? I searched and saw some trade boards for birchbox -- is there one specifically for PopSugar?

And is it only to swap "like for like" (e.g. to change a color of an item) -- or can I swap an item for something TOTALLY different (e.g. skincare)?

While I *did* get my watch in the only color I found even remotely acceptable, black, it's still way too big / juvenile looking for me, and the disco light-show is bizarre. Am I seriously supposed to wear this to a client meeting, or to a fundraiser, or a cocktail party? Please. It doesn't have any fitness functionality, so it's not even good for the gym.  

I'm *SO confused* by their selection this item, since their previous accessories -- that stunning brokedown scarf, or that delicate leather wrap bracelet in totally on-trend autumn colors -- were so elegant in style. And the Bodum mugs were the ultimate in practical ("clear" goes with _every_ decor! you can't go wrong!) good taste. THIS item just does NOT  fit the brand sensibility.  I wonder if Lisa Sugar picked this, or if some 16-year old intern was in charge in putting this together in december, when -- it would appear! -- the rest of the office was CLEARLY on vacation and left some kid in charge? 

Sorry to be so grumpy; just being honest. Had previous boxes been like this, then *I'm* the silly one for still subscribing, but the brand so far has been very "elegant", so this box is a complete head-scratcher.  xoxo


----------



## casey anne (Jan 24, 2013)

Got my box - holy jumbo BLUE watch!!!!  The lights are crazy!


----------



## wxhailey (Jan 24, 2013)

I just ate one of the bars (caramel chocolate with mixed nuts) and I thought it was pretty good. Crunchy and nutty (who would have thought). While I stand by my earlier comment of them not being exciting, my newest gripe is that WHY are they possibly called 'think thin' with 190 calories and 12g fat for a skinny little crunch bar?! I get the 9g of protein, but it's so misleading to think that they are truly a healthy snack. Might as well have had a candy bar (and it would have tasted better). By no means am I an overly healthy eater, but I get annoyed at marketing tactics when the facts don't stand up.   This is more of a complaint about the bars themselves, not popsugar's choice of them...  I'll still eat them, but I can't trick myself into thinking it's a great choice deserving the name 'think thin'.  Okay, hungry girl rant over


----------



## FoxxyNiki (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cuddlypenguin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Newbie question here (feel free to delete / move /etc) -- I'm trying to figure out where the "trade" boards are? I searched and saw some trade boards for birchbox -- is there one specifically for PopSugar?
> 
> ...


 Could not agree more!!!!!!!!


----------



## martianeskimo (Jan 24, 2013)

> Same here! Oddly enough, perhaps that makes us triplets. Mine was already flashing before I took it out of the box... hopefully that's normal. One would think they would put a paper-slit for the user to "activate" it.


 Triplets!! That's even better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually had a bit of a hard time getting it to flash but then it kept doing so at random times! I actually gifted it (I already wear a watch with sentimental value) and the giftee loved it so I'm happy.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 24, 2013)

My white item had a stain on it in the packaging. Like a gray splotch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I emailed them so we will see what happens. I think it's kind of fun otherwise. The kind of thing I would use to entertain my husband or kid with flashing lights. But not really fashion. I could see myself using it at my office to have a secret disco party when my door is closed. Haha.


----------



## amberlamps (Jan 24, 2013)

I got a black one. I already have a black rubber watch somewhere. But who knows, maybe I'll like this one.


----------



## Brelki (Jan 24, 2013)

I like the box more than I thought I would actually. For my first month's box, I'm pretty happy.

I got the blue watch, and the bars weren't too bad actually.  I already have a pilates ball, but another is always nice.


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 24, 2013)

The box finally reached me in the NW


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I don't have the other months' boxes to compare but have seen them all; I think this box is okay; not the best or the worst. I got the black watch, would be nice to get color but at least this will go with all my fitness gear; I have a lot of fitness equipment but not a ball this big so it may be useful and my kids enjoyed the food items minus the bars that have been recalled; those will probably go to garbage( just can't bring myself to eat them or give them to my family just in case) The lip balm feels like an afterthought to me; all in all neutral about this box and will stick around for a couple more months to see what's ahead


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Jan 24, 2013)

> I am so disappointed in the box! My first one. This is the email I just sent to PopSugar. Sigh.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is the perfect time for you to use the largest item!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i have four kids and sitting on an exercise ball is the most comfortable thing late in pregnancy, and even in the delivery room they will have you sit on an almost identical birthing ball. After my babies were born, it was a comfortable place to sit and gently bounce them. Give the ball a try!


----------



## mez7713 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey everyone!

Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jan 24, 2013)

I got blue!!


----------



## gracielj (Jan 24, 2013)

I just received my January box (much later in the month than ever before) and I am so disappointed! When I first saw the watch I thought that perhaps it had some functionality for working out but no, it's just a gimmicky plastic watch. I couldn't even wear it ironically at work. It looks like it's more suitable for a 12-year-old and I don't know any 12-year-olds! I already have a stability ball but I get the thought that went into that as a very useful workout tool. However, the marshmallows are cheap and full of sugar (not what I need right now after the holidays!). And more lip balm (didn't we just get lip balm in last month's box?) All in all a big disappointment. Late and a box of stuff I don't want Another month like this and I'll be cancelling my subscription.


----------



## rmj1585 (Jan 24, 2013)

Long time lurker, first time poster because of the watch. When I got it, I thought the gap between the bottom of the watch head and the strap was weird, but I know the bands are interchangable, so I thought I could fix it when I opened it. I was wrong because I tried adjusting the strap, and the gap is still there. Anyone else have this problem? If so, were you able to fix it? Thanks...

.


----------



## elainecad (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 The ball is great if you also have back problems. I am going to show it to my hubby since his back has been acting up lately.


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 24, 2013)

My box finally arrived ... my item that comes in different colors is white.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  was really hoping for pink or even black.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cuddlypenguin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Newbie question here (feel free to delete / move /etc) -- I'm trying to figure out where the "trade" boards are? I searched and saw some trade boards for birchbox -- is there one specifically for PopSugar?


 Buy/Sell/Trade section. Scroll down to about the middle of the page and there is all the info on how to use the trade boards. If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to message me or another moderator.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 24, 2013)

I got blue...was hoping for black, boo!  Off to try to figure out the trade boards...


----------



## Danielle D (Jan 24, 2013)

I just created an account because I actually felt like posting. I LOVE reading the threads here and this is my second PopSugar box. I'm only posting because that watch is the WORST thing I have ever received. I want to send it back to them. Why the heck does it light up? I've wanted a watch for MONTHS and I forgot to cancel my subscription but I wasn't too upset when i saw that a watch was coming in this box. I thought maybe someone that was an adult was picking out items for this box. Especially considering that this box is not made for children. I am so upset about this box and I will be writing the company. I am just so dissapointed. It would be different if it was a taste thing but this is a watch that is huge, neon, and FLASHES LIGHTS. It can't be used for anything. I've never gotten something so off point. I will probably never subscribe again.


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 24, 2013)

I got my box today.

I'm not overly thrilled by the ball, however, I totally love the watch and I didn't expect too.  I think it's fun that it lights up and is oversized and brightly colored.  Then again, I spend most of my days with a 4 year-old and a 9 month-old.  They love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## junkiejk (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone, have been following for a few months and decided to just jump in!  Got my box today, joined in October and bought Luxury box.  This is a so-so month.  Got the Black watch, would love to trade.  I'll go over to the buy/sell/trade area.  Still getting the hang of this






Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## Lindalk (Jan 24, 2013)

I got the blue one, and it does not flash. I emailed Popsugar about it.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 24, 2013)

I received the hot pink one, and I am very, *very* happy because that is my color.  It looks like this particular color was made just for PopSugar since there's a card in there indicating it's a PS exclusive, and that makes me happy for some reason.  But mine doesn't light up, either!  I was really looking forward to that functionality because I leave for work before 6am, and a flashing watch would be one more way to ensure I attract bus drivers' attention.  I'll be sending email about that as well as asking about the C-gram voucher because I didn't get that, and I was really looking forward to that probably most of all out of everything in the box.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 24, 2013)

Agree! I would have loved this item then. Right now it will also be helpful bc I am nursing my kid and end up contorting myself a lot to make sure he's at a good angle. So I can smooth out the kinks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry my phone didn't quote properly but I was writing about pregnant women and the fitness item.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stylishmomofnw (Jan 24, 2013)

What model of remix is the watch? I could not find it on their website; wanted to see the different colored straps they had for it


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 24, 2013)

I think it's called the timebomb


----------



## brokenship (Jan 24, 2013)

I finally received my Box but I have to say that I am SO dissapointed. Why on earth are there THREE different food items? I had been able to stay mainly spoiler free this month for once and I think that made this box all the more disappointing. The



Spoiler



stability ball


isn't practical for me and I don't intend to ever use it. I was one of the few who had no problem with the bracelet in Novembers box so this



Spoiler



watch


looks absolutely ridiculous on me. The face takes up my entire wrist, and irregardless of the fit I think it looks childish especially when it lights up. I'll probably stick it out another month but boy am I glad I didn't sign up for 6 months like I intended to.


----------



## brokenship (Jan 24, 2013)

Double post. Sorry!


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 24, 2013)

I think the item-in-different-colors is fun.  I don't expect a box full of stuff that can necessarily be taken/worn to work.  Just like I have work clothes and weekend clothes.  This item will be fun with a casual outfit or I may even wear it to work one Friday.  I am underwhelmed by this box overall even though I've been wanting the "biggest item" in the box for awhile and just never got around to buying one.  While I know the retail value of everything is surely over the $35 I paid for it ... idk if it is worth much more than $35 to me personally.  It's still a fun surprise to get in the mail once a month and I've definitely received things I wouldn't find on my own.


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the hot pink one, and I am very, *very* happy because that is my color.  It looks like this particular color was made just for PopSugar since there's a card in there indicating it's a PS exclusive, and that makes me happy for some reason.  But mine doesn't light up, either!  I was really looking forward to that functionality because I leave for work before 6am, and a flashing watch would be one more way to ensure I attract bus drivers' attention.  I'll be sending email about that as well as asking about the C-gram voucher because I didn't get that, and I was really looking forward to that probably most of all out of everything in the box.


 The "exclusive" card was in my white one as well.


----------



## glamourcat (Jan 24, 2013)

I got my Jan box today and just cancelled my subscription.  It's not that I thought the box was horrible, but just disappointing to me.  Most of the items won't be used, save for a couple.  I wasn't thrilled with Dec either, although I did end up giving away most of the box as Christmas gifts.  I think Popsugar is good for some people, but it's not worth the money for me at this point.  I'm going to try Hammock Pack next month, so I'm excited about that.  I like most of what I've seen sent in the past, so this might take the place of PS.  Or if they both aren't great, maybe I'll switch altogether and spoil my dogs instead with BarkBox.


----------



## meangirl (Jan 24, 2013)

So.....I got something a little extra in my box.....a razor!!!!!





And yes, the actual razor was sticking out as you can kind of see on the left.  Good thing I was actually looking before sticking my hand in to take things out of the box, because had I just went grabbing, I could have seriously injured myself.  Anyone have the email address for Popsugar?  They should be aware of the carelessness of their packers.  

And aside from this, I didn't even care for this box.  Any codes out there besides the $5 off?  Not sure if this box is worth $37.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 24, 2013)

I got my box today.  Luckily my sister is visiting me for the weekend and she's never seen a PS box.  She unboxed this one for me and we both laughed at the watch. She said it was a "cartoon" watch.  It does sort of remind me of an oversized watch a cartoon character would wear.  Anyway, mine is white.  I was kind of hoping for black.  White isn't terrible, I would just get more mileage out of a black one.

Anyway, we're going to do the hot chocolate and marshmallows tomorrow and I gave her the bars.  I'm excited to use the stability ball at work for my alternate chair and lip balm well I'm still not through the November's box lip balm, but its something I can always use.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm curious how many people got the color they wanted?

What color did you get?  What color did you want.

I got white, and wanted white or black.  Now that I see the white, I want the black one instead.  How funny!


----------



## SammieHammie (Jan 24, 2013)

I got my box today. Here's my take on it:

Just pumped the stability ball. That was a workout! But I'm excited for it because I'm a kid that way and I figured I can get a good core workout by sitting on it when I watch tv. I lost 24 pounds this past month. I don't know how, but I wanna keep it up!

I got the pink watch. I kind of wanted blue, but it's ok because I don't think I would wear it either way. It's fun to watch it light up, but that's it. It's super big.

The marshmallow bits taste like the ones in lucky charms! They're good. I can't wait to try them with the hot chocolate.

The lip balm smells like vicks, but it felt nice on my lips.

I'm not ecstatic about the box, but everything except the watch will be used. And it makes sense as a winter box even though a must have entertainment item would've been much appreciated. A good book with the hot chocolate would have been divine!


----------



## frenchii (Jan 24, 2013)

I finally got my stability ball inflated (a workout in itself) and went to pull out the pump and insert the stopper... and the pump popped right off the piece that attached to it! Now its stuck in my ball and I can not get it out. Even using the tool. And it seems like its stripped so if I screw the pump back on and try to pull it out it still stays stuck in there. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## SammieHammie (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone get 2

Casetgram codes?


----------



## Jennasaurus (Jan 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *frenchii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my stability ball inflated (a workout in itself) and went to pull out the pump and insert the stopper... and the pump popped right off the piece that attached to it! Now its stuck in my ball and I can not get it out. Even using the tool. And it seems like its stripped so if I screw the pump back on and try to pull it out it still stays stuck in there. Anyone else have this problem?


 Ack!  I stripped that part of the pump piece too by trying to screw it on crooked, thankfully I gave up before I ruined everything and my husband inflated the ball for me.  You have needle nose pliers you can try to use to get it out?


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 24, 2013)

I got my box today 2 days early so I am happy. I got a blue watch. I was hoping for the pink watch but, now that I see it, its fine. It took forever to blow up the ball but, now its sitting in my living room. I am going to use it to stretch out my back. I tried one of the hot chocolate bars and it was okay, I have been drinking the WIlliams-Sonoma hot chocolate so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## Dakota750 (Jan 24, 2013)

That's crazy!  No razor in my box, but I did get a glass shard stuck in my finger when I opened up the box of broken mugs in December's box.  It was a bloody mess!  Not exactly the Christmas morning I had imagined... more like a scene out of National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, lol.  I believe their email address is: [email protected]



> Originally Posted by *meangirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So.....I got something a little extra in my box.....a razor!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dakota750 (Jan 24, 2013)

Was anyone else missing items in their box?  I know someone who didn't receive the watch or the lip balm!


----------



## Dakota750 (Jan 24, 2013)

I just got my box today, and I am happy with it!  I got a white watch, and it's the color I would have wanted.  I already have a stability ball, but it's one of those cheapo ones from Walmart, and it probably doesn't hurt to have another.  I tried the hot chocolate on a stick today, and it was delicious!  Personally, I don't mind getting several food items, even though I gave the bars to my husband since I don't like peanuts.


----------



## frenchii (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennasaurus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ack!  I stripped that part of the pump piece too by trying to screw it on crooked, thankfully I gave up before I ruined everything and my husband inflated the ball for me.  You have needle nose pliers you can try to use to get it out?


 Nope! looks like its time to get the hubby involved


----------



## carson219 (Jan 25, 2013)

I got the black watch, does anyone want to trade for any other color? I was hoping for pink, or literally anything else but black...


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 25, 2013)

I received the pink watch and I'll definitely wear it on a casual day. I love the fact that it lights up it reminds me of the shoes that I used to have as a kid.


----------



## celicacutie (Jan 25, 2013)

double post


----------



## Nicole Rae (Jan 25, 2013)

If folks are looking for another cool watch - this red one is half price at CB2. I just ordered it! http://www.cb2.com/all-sale/sale/spring-watch-red/s411213


----------



## celicacutie (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shivani Chandra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so disappointed in the box! My first one. This is the email I just sent to PopSugar. Sigh.
> 
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *celicacutie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really? Why would you just throw things out? Boxes like this can't please everyone, every single time. Based on what you wrote and your lifestyle, products you would like would probably something I wouldn't like...so then what?
> ...


 I know a few people who do that, including my own sister. To her money is irrelevant and she would rather toss a gift that she didn't like instead of trying to sell, exchange or regift it - too much hassle.

She's also one of those people who never doggy bag their leftovers at a restaurant because "that's what plebs do" and she can have it fresh anytime she wants.


----------



## celicacutie (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know a few people who do that, including my own sister. To her money is irrelevant and she would rather toss a gift that she didn't like instead of trying to sell, exchange or regift it - too much hassle.
> ...


Hmm, guess I'm poor or $$ conscious (as well as landfill conscious). I'm not a hippie by any means but just tossing perfectly good items in the trash seems crazy. In my area, several donation sites will even come to your front door and pick up stuff so you don't even need to put in the effort!!

Oh well, everyone is different. Just seemed bizarre (and a bit dramatic) to me to write Popsugar and tell them you are basically trashing everything because you don't like it. I dislike tea very much. I gifted that tea forte set we received in December to my mom and she was thrilled!!

P.S.  I sold the Gorjana bracelet from November on ebay!


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Jan 25, 2013)

I received my box this morning.  Here's my opinion:

I think I like this box the least of all the boxes I have received since September.  The ball and the watch are cool so I'm not going to complain about them.  I already have a ball so I plan to sell/trade/donate or something with it.  The watch is fine but I don't wear watches plus I received the blue one and I would have loved pink.  So if anyone with a pink watch wants to trade for a blue one let me know. 

The balm is just balm.  I'll definitely use it but it's nothing special. 

The rest of the box is just food.  I don't mind having some food in the boxes but I would expect more high end food stuff that I just can't buy from my local grocery store like those marshmallow bits.  I don't eat chocolate so I won't use the hot chocolate bars (even though they are kind of cool) or even the chocolate think thin bar.  I thought maybe I could eat the other two think thin bars but then I heard about the recall.  Even though I'm sure they are fine but I would rather not chance it.  I'll be giving these away as well.

So the only thing I will use is the lip balm.

I never get upset when there is something that I wont use in my box because I know everyone is different.  I didn't complain about the December box or the luxury box but this box is blah to me mainly because there is soooo much food.  I would rather have had just the hot chocolate bars (that I wont use anyway) and had a more variety of other products rather than two big ticket items and then a bunch of crap food stuff.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Nicole Rae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If folks are looking for another cool watch - this red one is half price at CB2. I just ordered it! http://www.cb2.com/all-sale/sale/spring-watch-red/s411213


 super cute!


----------



## cmello (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *celicacutie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Really? Why would you just throw things out? Boxes like this can't please everyone, every single time. Based on what you wrote and your lifestyle, products you would like would probably something I wouldn't like...so then what?
> ...


 I couldn't agree more... Everyone is so fast to say how they are disappointed every other month on here.. so why not just cancel??


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jan 25, 2013)

People seem like they are way to quick to fire off an email to PS.  

I don't like my box - better email PS and tell them how much they suck

Fedex smartpost takes too long for me and I'm impatient - better email PS and tell them how much they suck

My post office screwed up - better email PS and tell them how much they suck

I hate everything about this box, service, interactions with CS, etc.  - better email PS and tell them how much they suck....but I'll still send them my $35/month and continue to complain on MUT.


----------



## cmello (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People seem like they are way to quick to fire off an email to PS.
> 
> ...


 amen!


----------



## casey anne (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People seem like they are way to quick to fire off an email to PS.
> 
> ...


 lol...totally true though...


----------



## StuffedMailbox (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People seem like they are way to quick to fire off an email to PS.
> 
> ...


 I agree with this.  Kind of like how I hate chocolate but when I get chocolate in my subs I don't go off complaining to the companies.  It's bound to happen.

I can understand with damaged products or if you didn't receive your box by the time you were supposed to but we are basically paying for a grab bag.  You don't know what you're going to get.

I'm not happy about the lack of variety in this month's box and I'll only use one item and sell/trade/donate the rest but I'll probaby continue to subscribe to this service.  They all wont be as awesome as September. 

If people don't like the service they can always cancel but complaining beause you received a ball and you already have one or you wont use it (just examples) is just silly in my opinion.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jan 25, 2013)

This watch is a little crazy has a mind of its own! I got mine in pink but the led light is a little annoying just my opinion ! But hey I like the coco idea


----------



## celicacutie (Jan 25, 2013)

Exactly!!! It is one thing to post a mini vent here saying how you are bummed but to email PS and say you are going to trash xyz because PS just doesn't "get it" or "know your style/personality/life" 100% is nuts. Everyone has the free will to cancel their sub and spend their $35 elsewhere. To think that PS, or any sub for that fact, has a crystal ball and will get it 100% right 100% of the time is just crazy and not realistic.

I would think emailing PS would be appropriate if an item is damaged or missing.

And, we are all in the same boat with the smartpost solution. Would you (generally speaking) rather fork over more $$ to have it go through the normal UPS/Fedex channels? Then people would complain that their box was left out in the snow/rain/whatever. You can't please everyone.

Sub boxes should be considered a luxury (in my opinion) and not a necessity. If you are unhappy, un-sub.

Sorry but obviously firing off an email about throwing away almost everything rubbed me the wrong way, lol.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This watch is a little crazy has a mind of its own! I got mine in pink but the led light is a little annoying just my opinion ! But hey I like the coco idea


 I laugh every time the lights go off.


----------



## brokenship (Jan 25, 2013)

> I laugh every time the lights go off.


 I decided to try and wear mine today even though its not my style and the lights went off in the middle of the dark classroom. My professor stopped his presentation and asked me where the rave was. So.... I think it a loss for me.


----------



## Jennasaurus (Jan 25, 2013)

My kids think this is the coolest watch ever.  I kind of like the lights because I can distract them (or anyone else really) with it.  But I think the watch is uncomfortable.  I have to wear it high up my arm if I want to bend my wrist and then it just feels too tight.  Maybe I have no idea how to wear a watch?


----------



## Jennasaurus (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to try and wear mine today even though its not my style and the lights went off in the middle of the dark classroom. My professor stopped his presentation and asked me where the rave was. So.... I think it a loss for me.


 Oh my gosh!  Too funny.


----------



## casey anne (Jan 25, 2013)

> I decided to try and wear mine today even though its not my style and the lights went off in the middle of the dark classroom. My professor stopped his presentation and asked me where the rave was. So.... I think it a loss for me.


Oh my gosh!!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 25, 2013)

Glad to see I'm not the only one tired of all the negative Nellie posts. I found it a bit rude to say what YOU think the PS audience is .. I will definitely be wearing the watch because I think it looks fun. I guess that means I'm not fashionable and chic. Lol Are you expecting something from Tiffany's? I agree with others about throwing stuff out. That's a bit ridiculous. I can always find someone who wants whatever I don't from the boxes. And yes, I already have a ball... But a coworker doesn't. She asked to have my old one since I'm getting this new one. If you don't like what you're getting, cancel! Anyway... Speaking of my box.. It's out for delivery! Wish it would get here before late afternoon so I didn't have to wait til I'm off work to see it!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 25, 2013)

Used the Popbar and Marshmallow's last night YUM! I used water instead of milk and it turned out great little sweet but that okay for me the sweeter the better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 25, 2013)

I think they sat the bar way too high with that September box! I know that's what got me to join. Can't wait to get home and get my box though. The ball and watch will probably go to my cousins and the food to my husband soooo nothing for me. Boo! But, that's the way it is sometimes!


----------



## JessP (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to try and wear mine today even though its not my style and the lights went off in the middle of the dark classroom. My professor stopped his presentation and asked me where the rave was. So.... I think it a loss for me.


 Too funny! I would totally say that's a win!


----------



## pugslypoodle (Jan 25, 2013)

anyone want to trade? 

a white or black watch for the cuff from the luxury box? 

 

Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## jenniferrose (Jan 25, 2013)

This is my first month and I thought the box was pretty good. Not a fan of the bars, but the hot cocoa is delicious and although I have an exercise ball already, the ball was obviously a good inclusion since I thought it a good enough thing to get on my own. 

The watch is absolutely ridiculous. But I have seen very similar ones available so it might be a trend? Fashion is not exactly my strong suit.

Would I have purchased these items on my own? No. But if I didn't subscribe with the expectation of random items I would just go spend the money myself. It is a bit expensive, but the items are useful (in general) as opposed to beauty samples I would not be able to use (just my preference).

I loved the mugs from December and of course the scarf and I'm hoping for an awesome thing every other month or so that I don't have. The surprise is part of the fun.


----------



## SammieHammie (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Used the Popbar and Marshmallow's last night YUM! I used water instead of milk and it turned out great little sweet but that okay for me the sweeter the better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know a few people who do that, including my own sister. To her money is irrelevant and she would rather toss a gift that she didn't like instead of trying to sell, exchange or regift it - too much hassle.
> ...


 Yeah, my in laws do this. They were going to take a big screen TV that was fully functional to a junk yard bc they buy a new one like every other year and I basically argued with them to put on craigslist that it would be out in front on their street, and then 15 minutes later a family in a minivan grabbed it. They probably thought I was an a-hole for butting in, but that family is probably still watching their free TV. I hate waste like that. Sometimes we buy used even when we can afford new because I get really worried about the environment and everyone needing new things all the time. 

I emailed PS about my stained white item, so I'll let you know what I hear  back. Even if they just send a new strap I'll be fine with it. Agree with others that this is basically a grab bag. Oh, and give the lip balm a try. My lips are feeling really smooth today, even though the smell is a little medicinal.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SammieHammie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love that you used them in the Bodum mugs from last month! Those mugs are fantastic.


 I love those mugs I use them almost every day haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SASU42 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everyone! Long time lurker, figured it was high time to join. I really enjoy reading everyone's opinions on the boxes every month. I actually consider it half the fun of subscribing! I got a pink you-know-what if anybody would like to trade the black one for it. Sorry, being a noob, I'm still trying to figure out spoilers and trades.

Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## lechatonrose (Jan 25, 2013)

Mine came! I received the

blue watch
Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## celicacutie (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love those mugs I use them almost every day haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My BF LOVES the mugs. I am trying to find him a set to order online (for Valentine's Day) and a lot of places (that are decently priced) are completely sold out!


----------



## lechatonrose (Jan 25, 2013)

crate and barrel sells them individually

http://www.crateandbarrel.com/bodum-bistro-mug/s503169


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 25, 2013)

I recalled seeing them at the home section at jcpenny. About $18, so I definitely thought their inclusion in the box was awesome!


----------



## inimitable (Jan 25, 2013)

My coworkers love that I'm subscribed to PS. I end up sharing all the stuff I don't think I'll like or use with them. I try to spread the love around and/or give the things to people who match up. For instance, that emergency kit from last month's box went to the coworker who LOVES being prepared for anything (and cute stuff). She is even buying more for her sisters and friends. The mini-marshmellows from this month's box went to a different coworker who will enjoy them with her teenaged brother. I don't act like it is a "gift" or anything. I'm pretty much like, hey...I got this in the PS box and thought you'd like it/get use out of it/etc.

I know I'm picky about certain ingredients in food and makeup, and I realize PS cannot possibly cater 100% to my whims and peculiarities. I figure I'm doing ok if I enjoy about 80% out of _most_ of the months. People's perceptions and expectations out of life really do determine how happy they will be. Not that I'm discrediting people with legitimate issues w/the service.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *celicacutie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My BF LOVES the mugs. I am trying to find him a set to order online (for Valentine's Day) and a lot of places (that are decently priced) are completely sold out!


 You should check out your local grocery store too out here in SF I saw that at Andronico's for a good price I think they were like $20 on sale that was when I first got them though so the sale is probably over but still never hurts to look! Great idea for a v day present btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a blue one and would luv luv a pink one-


----------



## ElizabethN (Jan 25, 2013)

I live in Washington and finally got my box today! I got a black watch! was surprised because I only heard of people getting pink or white but the LED thing is super cool and you can change out the colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Everything else is kind of eh but I know I will use it and that's what counts!


----------



## StefanieH30 (Jan 25, 2013)

I think I want to try a new box, I just canceled all my beauty related ones, time for something different. Any recommendations on another box like pop sugar.


----------



## Kyleyz (Jan 25, 2013)

I agree about all the negativity.... The only complaint email I ever sent to them was about the bracelet that was very size specific after they specifically said they didnt need to know sizes and it was for feedback more than wanting them to do anything for me... other than that a lot of people, hubby, MIL, mom, friends, have benefited from my 5 boxes...

I am still debating about getting back in for Feb.


----------



## JenniferV (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *StefanieH30* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I want to try a new box, I just canceled all my beauty related ones, time for something different. Any recommendations on another box like pop sugar.


 I alot of people are loving SeasonsBox and Hammock Pack.


----------



## Glossygirl (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm absolutely loving my seasonsbox subscription... can't wait to get my February box!


----------



## junkiejk (Jan 25, 2013)

Actually my husband likes the GIANT black blinking watch, and surely it's not feminime... who knew?


----------



## katybug1986 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well I got my box...

I got a white watch. I like it even though I was hoping for the pink. I didn't receive the popbars and am disappointed because I was looking forward to those. They were advertised on my card but not included in my box.


----------



## Jennasaurus (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *junkiejk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Actually my husband likes the GIANT black blinking watch, and surely it's not feminime... who knew?


Love it!  He is awesome.

I made the Hot Cocoa Cookie recipe off the side of the marshmallow container today.  Pretty good if anyone is wondering how to get rid of their marshmallows!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 25, 2013)

Me too... They forgot my pop bars too- I wrote them an email. The marshmallows are delish wish I had cocoa to go with them


----------



## Eleda (Jan 25, 2013)

I am on the fence about this box. I subscribed back in december with insider code. It was supposed to start in february, but I requested to bump my sub to january at the last minute. My box got shipped the day the 1st spoilers appeared here, lol. If I saw spoilers a day earlier, I would not want to do that. I am curious to see what color I get. Not excited about the other big item, as I have one exactly like this and my daughter likes to play with it. I hope nothing will be missing or damaged as I contacted PS several times in the past and it just a little annoying. my box cost me about $27 so it is not so bad. almost as much as yuzen sub costs, which I cancelled.


----------



## JessP (Jan 25, 2013)

Just opened my stability ball box - I think it's cute that the ball is co-branded with PopSugar  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I love that they included a 50% off an instructional DVD code on the box.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jan 25, 2013)

I got my box. I got a light blue watch, which is the color I definitely didn't want so of course it would work out that way!


----------



## cobainrls (Jan 25, 2013)

I have not been disappointed yet. i would say this has been my least favorite box but, for the money its a great box. What I don't like food wise my husband or roommate's 3 year old eats.


----------



## KayEss (Jan 25, 2013)

Got my box today. (finally...seriously, it's the 25th!) I like the stability ball but it was kind of a pain to blow up and I'm a little worried that it will take up too much room in my apartment. Mixed feelings--sort of useful, but there's a reason I never bought one to begin with! IMO, the watch is SO hideous. It looks huge, and I got it in the pink (which is way too bright for my wardrobe). I was preying it would track my pulse rate or something more useful, but...nope. Definitely have no use for it. I'm excited about the cocoa and the think thin bars, though those aren't exactly big ticket items, and the lip balm seems nice but again is nothing to "wow" me. Could be a worse box (thank god there wasn't more tea!) but definitely not my favorite.


----------



## accorn (Jan 25, 2013)

I am okay with the box this month- I am looking forward to the ball and the watch.  

I am a little upset that I don't have it yet though!  It is the end of the month already!


----------



## Marciaxtrois (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi ladies,

I was actually Pleasantly surprised with this months box and am really looking forward to using my stability ball at work as a chair. I have the pink.

Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## alpina0560 (Jan 25, 2013)

> Used the Popbar and Marshmallow's last night YUM! I used water instead of milk and it turned out great little sweet but that okay for me the sweeter the better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm jealous! I got dark chocolate, I would have loveeeed milk chocolate.. I didn't know they had variations!


----------



## Dakota750 (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm jealous! I got dark chocolate, I would have loveeeed milk chocolate.. I didn't know they had variations!


 I think we were supposed to receive one milk chocolate and one dark chocolate.  That's what was in my box at least.


----------



## surelyslim (Jan 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dakota750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think we were supposed to receive one milk chocolate and one dark chocolate.  That's what was in my box at least.


I think you're supposed to get one of each. In any case, that's what I got! Can't wait to try them though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 26, 2013)

Just got my box! I got blue... Was really hoping for pink. Ah well. I got a pink minimergency kit last month. You win some, you lose some. =) can't wait to try out the rest of the items!! =D


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm jealous! I got dark chocolate, I would have loveeeed milk chocolate.. I didn't know they had variations!


 You should have got a milk one too, email them! The dark one was pretty good too though not as sweet as the milk chocolate.


----------



## chatwithcat (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Me too... They forgot my pop bars too- I wrote them an email. The marshmallows are delish wish I had cocoa to go with them


 I didn't get any pop bars either!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mmittag7 (Jan 26, 2013)

I got the light sky blue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## musthave (Jan 26, 2013)

Just got my box (3 days early!!!), and I was more excited than I thought I would be.  I got black... was hoping for pink, but oh well.  At first I thought the marshmallows seemed a little out of place, but they're PERFECT for the hot chocolate!  I cannot wait to try them together.  For now, I'm just enjoying my morning latte in my bodum mug with marshmallows sprinkled on top.  Kinda strange but yum   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Can't wait to see what February brings!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 26, 2013)

the pop bars are amazing! I had both of them in the last 24 hrs. So decadent and honestly I'm a bit glad there were only two in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did mine with skim milk. No marshmallows, just cocoa. I'll use the marshmallows in my othe boring cocoa to liven it up.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lindalk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the blue one, and it does not flash. I emailed Popsugar about it.


same issue with mine but haven't decided if i'm going to email them or not.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jan 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the pop bars are amazing! I had both of them in the last 24 hrs. So decadent and honestly I'm a bit glad there were only two in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I did mine with skim milk. No marshmallows, just cocoa. I'll use the marshmallows in my othe boring cocoa to liven it up.


 love the dark choco popbar! enjoying some hot chocolate in the mugs they sent last month.


----------



## LizzieC (Jan 26, 2013)

I just picked up my box and I LOVE IT!  I did read spoilers ahead of time and wasn't that excited, but now that it's actually here, it's great.  I cancelled my BB and picked up PS so this was my first box.  I'm very excited for the months to come.

I received everything that was supposed to be in my box thankfully, and I received a white watch.  

Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi everyone I was thinking of trying the Popsugar must have box. When should I order to get the February box?


----------



## Fyrefly (Jan 26, 2013)

Quote: Hi everyone I was thinking of trying the Popsugar must have box. When should I order to get the February box?


You should order now. February is not guaranteed, though. 

I ordered in early December for the January box. Initially, I was told I would start with the February box. However, I asked to be put on a waiting list for the January box and was notified about a week later they would start my subscription with the January box!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 26, 2013)

> Hi everyone I was thinking of trying the Popsugar must have box. When should I order to get the February box?


 I'd probably go ahead and order now. I don't know that they'll sell out this month, but you never know. I think my January box started processing on like the 10th or so of this month. So I wouldn't wait too long =)


----------



## GirlWithGloves (Jan 26, 2013)

I got the white watch, which is the last color I'd need considering the only white items in my wardrobe are a couple of shirts and gym socks. I mostly dress in black and thus would prefer that color. How does one go about trading? The forum for buy/sell/trade is rather confusing with its rules...

Or is it possible to contact popsugar and ask to trade it in to them for a different color? Has anyone tried that route before?


----------



## louloves (Jan 27, 2013)

I won't be using my casetagram code, if anybody wants it.


----------



## katybug1986 (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a casetagram code as well if anyone would like it. I really want the pink watch. I have the white one available.


----------



## Sweetchica (Jan 27, 2013)

I have the pink

Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## brokenship (Jan 27, 2013)

I got around to eating the Think Thin bars today at work (I decided to forgo the misgivings due to the recall) and the two I received (caramel crunch and a peanut butter one) are absolutely disgusting. I took one bite of each and then threw them out. I hate to be wasteful, but even my boyfriend wouldn't eat them.... and that's saying a lot.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 27, 2013)

I tried the Carmel crunch &amp; I actually thought it was really good- I loved all the nuts and the crunch- not sure how thin it is since its 12 grams of fat...


----------



## JuliaS (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I tried the Carmel crunch &amp; I actually thought it was really good- I loved all the nuts and the crunch- not sure how thin it is since its 12 grams of fat...


 I thought the carmel crunch was tasty too. Even my picky 10 yr. old liked it.


----------



## lolitam (Jan 27, 2013)

I love the Popbars so much!   I'm pretend-crying because I had to share with my children and I would have rather kept them all to myself.    That's okay I guess, cause I'm NOT sharing the mini-marshmallows.  And I have always liked most of the ThinkThin bars although I usually buy different flavors than the ones that were included.

 I may not use everything in the box (I know I will not wear the watches but my kids want them - I got white and blue) but I still think it's a great box this month. My household has/had two subscriptions so I got two Jan boxes, this month should be the last that it overlaps.

So yeah, very happy with Jan and excited about next month!


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 27, 2013)

I've updated my trade list to include the white watch


----------



## JodiJ (Jan 27, 2013)

Totally disappointed with January box...everything looked as if it was dumped in the box! Can anyone post the box contents? I didn't receive the usual Pop Sugar brochure that explains each item...I feel as it I might me missing something. Thanks!


----------



## Jennasaurus (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I tried the Carmel crunch &amp; I actually thought it was really good- I loved all the nuts and the crunch- not sure how thin it is since its 12 grams of fat...


 I liked it too.  All the Think Thin bars were good to me.  I didn't think I'd like the coconut one but my toddler and I ended up wrestling for the last bite.


----------



## lolitam (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JodiJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Totally disappointed with January box...everything looked as if it was dumped in the box! Can anyone post the box contents? I didn't receive the usual Pop Sugar brochure that explains each item...I feel as it I might me missing something.  Thanks!


 I received -

stability ball

remix wrist watch

epicuren lip balm (yay!)

two Popbar chocolate on a stick

three assorted types of ThinkThin bars

one container of JetPuffed mini-marshmallow bits

coupon for $15 off casetgram something something ...
pretty sure that was everything! ?


----------



## rwoody1234 (Jan 27, 2013)

if you love the popbars, try hersey's kisses. they make excelent hot chocolate. i enjoyed the popbars, but had to share them also, then thats when i got the idea to use the kisses. i used a 1.45 oz heresy's kiss and the same directions as the popbar and it was great, all you do is stir!


----------



## JodiJ (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank



> I received -
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



pretty sure that was everything! ? thanks so much...I'm missing lip balm and case thingy...my luxury box had leaking soap and now this!!! Looks like I will be emailing Pop Sugar...thank you again


----------



## katedahl (Jan 27, 2013)

Finally received my box, and I'm more disappointed than I was by the spoilers I read.

I got the black watch. I accidentally activated the LED light button when setting it down (still in the case). Any chance that I might wear it flew out the window when the tacky multi-colored light show began.

Two of the three ThinkThin bars contained mixed nuts or coconut, which I don't eat.

As I mentioned previously, I already have a stability ball (which I no longer use because I go to the gym instead of working out at home).

So, it turns out I paid $35 for a can of marshmallow bites, lip balm, hot chocolate sticks, one Think Thin bar. Yea!
Totally not regretting cancelling after reading the spoilers.


----------



## skylola123 (Jan 27, 2013)

Had a quick question do they include a must have item for different categories every month?

LIke a must have fashion, food, beauty, fitness? 

Or is it different every month?


----------



## Lori Harp (Jan 27, 2013)

I decided to cancel my subscription after looking back at the last three boxes and luxury box. I can't find many items in there that I am actually using. I haven't even worn the jewelry I picked out from jewelmint. I feel like I missed out on all the great boxes. I would have been happy with August, September, and October. In my opinion they have gone downhill from there. I subscribed like many others after seeing the September box. The luxury box in my opinion wasn't even as good as the September box. I may be sorry if February's box is wonderful, but that is the gamble you take I guess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brokenship (Jan 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jennasaurus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I liked it too.  All the Think Thin bars were good to me.  I didn't think I'd like the coconut one but my toddler and I ended up wrestling for the last bite.


 I didn't get a coconut one! I may have actually liked that one, darn.


----------



## KayEss (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get a coconut one! I may have actually liked that one, darn.


 You should consider sending them an email--they shouldn't have inconsistencies in their boxes like that! The coconut one was really good. Pretty much a healthier version of a Mounds bar. Worth the five minutes to write them an email imo!


----------



## MissKellyC (Jan 28, 2013)

> Had a quick question do they include a must have item for different categories every month? LIke a must have fashion, food, beauty, fitness?Â  Or is it different every month?


 I've only been getting this for two months so far, but it seems like they do include something for almost each category. I've enjoyed both months. Used everything in both and the one item I didn't want, someone at work did. I think it's a great box! =)


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 28, 2013)

I put my blue watch up in the Miscellaneous section of the Buy/Sell/Trade forum...didn't see any other watches over there yet!


----------



## brokenship (Jan 28, 2013)

> You should consider sending them an email--they shouldn't have inconsistencies in their boxes like that! The coconut one was really good. Pretty much a healthier version of a Mounds bar. Worth the five minutes to write them an email imo!


 I'm not sure I would feel right complaining that I didn't get a specific flavor. Maybe they had a few they circulating, like the different watch colors. Or did everyone get it and I'm missing a bar? Edit: reading some previous posts it seems like I only got 2 bars while everyone else received three. I may shoot them an email to make them aware, but they definitely don't need to send me a replacement. I didn't enjoy the other two varieties so it would probably just be a waste of shipping.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Jan 28, 2013)

I was contemplating buying a stability ball for work because I find myself sitting like a slob. I was so excited when this one came! It fits perfectly under my desk and I really enjoy rolling around all day. (haha!!)

 




Please don't mind my messy work space. We are in the middle-to-end of our office remodel and haven't gotten our storage drawers or desk organization accessories yet so everything is just all over the place. (haha).

It was cold and snowy here in Cleveland, so thePopBars (milk chocolate) and Marshmallows sounded so good while the snow was flying yesterday! I made myself a cup of hot cocoa with some cinnamon and the marshmallows. I thoroughly enjoyed it while catching up on my missed episodes of "Once Upon A Time." The chocolate on a stick made it very rich and thick, but that's okay with me!


----------



## Eleda (Jan 28, 2013)

I got black watch, which I wanted. It will be part of the birthday present for my 11 year old nephew! I tried the lip balm and my lips peeled also. Will try to use it on other parts of the body where dry skin, lol. The smell comes from the tea tree oil, which I hate, it gives me headaches. The peppermint sensation was very nice though.

Also, would anyone be willing to trade for acuarella red nailpolish, nail base and remover for a watch unopened in color other than black?
Everyhting was in place and there was a coupon for $1 off thinkthin bar...I ate the coconut one and hope nothing bad will happen to me, but it tasted like grass!

UPDATE: Two hour later I have a huge sore in the middle of my lip! I am freaked out! Did anyone else have this after Epicuren Lip Balm??


----------



## ashmatia (Jan 28, 2013)

I got the black watch...of course it was the only color I didn't want. I am very disappointed with this box.


----------



## mish65 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah well, so not my favorite. And I hate the baby blue color of the watch - I wish mine was black!!


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brokenship* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure I would feel right complaining that I didn't get a specific flavor. Maybe they had a few they circulating, like the different watch colors. Or did everyone get it and I'm missing a bar?
> 
> *Edit: reading some previous posts it seems like I only got 2 bars while everyone else received three. I may shoot them an email to make them aware, but they definitely don't need to send me a replacement. I didn't enjoy the other two varieties so it would probably just be a waste of shipping.*


 I received two bars, one milk chocolate and one dark chocolate which is what I thought everyone else received (?)


----------



## PBandJilly (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mirandamanda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I received two bars, one milk chocolate and one dark chocolate which is what I thought everyone else received (?)


 I think she is referring to the ThinkThin bars - not the Popbars.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PBandJilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think she is referring to the ThinkThin bars - not the Popbars.


 Oh good to know. (btw I didn't want to take a chance with those so I gave them to my kids.) I'd definitely email them if you only got 2 though. I mean you're paying for the box that's supposed to include a certain number of things and if there's an item missing I'd tell them right away.


----------



## katedahl (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> UPDATE: Two hour later I have a huge sore in the middle of my lip! I am freaked out! Did anyone else have this after Epicuren Lip Balm??


 I had to wipe it off about 10 seconds after I applied it because it felt like it was burning holes in my lips. I think it might be the tea tree oil or the SPF chemicals.


----------



## Eleda (Jan 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katedahl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had to wipe it off about 10 seconds after I applied it because it felt like it was burning holes in my lips. I think it might be the tea tree oil or the SPF chemicals.


 Yeah, it looks like a chemical burn - just raised red spot in the middle of the lip. I was so excited to try this balm. Better be careful next time. I do not like lip balms with spf, anything with spf added - if I need it, I will just buy it specifically, but now they put it into everything. Lip balm - why would I want to lick and eat a tea tree oil or sunscreens? also, why tea tree oil for lips?


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 29, 2013)

I complained to them that my white watch had a stain on it when I got it, that the watch was stained even in the package. They wrote back. "Sorry, we are unable to process exchanges or returns due to damaged packaging." Nice reading comprehension. You sent me a stained product. I wrote back explaining AGAIN that the product was stained. I doubt I'll get anything from this, and I was actually looking forward to the watch a little. Apparently they really don't care about their customers at all. Will not renew this sub.

[Also, why wouldn't they help you out if the packaging was damaged?]


----------



## Eleda (Jan 29, 2013)

"we are unable to process exchanges or returns", but they used to send people replacement items. I wonder if they decided not to do this anymore?


----------



## nicepenguins (Jan 29, 2013)

It sucks that I can't even put mine on trade because it's stained. Someone would probably take it if the packaging was the only thing that was damaged lol. I think they need more actual people doing CS and more transparent policies about what to do when things go wrong.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, it looks like a chemical burn - just raised red spot in the middle of the lip. I was so excited to try this balm. Better be careful next time. I do not like lip balms with spf, anything with spf added - if I need it, I will just buy it specifically, but now they put it into everything. Lip balm - why would I want to lick and eat a tea tree oil or sunscreens? also, why tea tree oil for lips?


I can't speak as to why they added tea tree oil to the lip balm, but I gargle with a drop or two of tea tree oil in water.  It's has antibacterial properties.


----------



## OiiO (Jan 29, 2013)

My sister gets cold sores every winter and her derm told her to use lip balms with tea tree oil for anti-bacterial effect.


----------



## Eleda (Jan 29, 2013)

I was really looking forward to this lip balm, as I loved the Epuciren after bath moisturiser from luxury box. I had perfectly fine lips before I used it, so I have nothing else to blame, but the ingredients all seem fine to me and the tea tree oil smell was not strong, I could get past it.


----------



## inimitable (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Eleda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got black watch, which I wanted. It will be part of the birthday present for my 11 year old nephew! I tried the lip balm and my lips peeled also. Will try to use it on other parts of the body where dry skin, lol. The smell comes from the tea tree oil, which I hate, it gives me headaches. The peppermint sensation was very nice though.
> ...


 My ex was allergic to tea tree oil and reacted the same way when she (accidentally) used a lip balm with it as an ingredient. It was a relatively mild allergy unless she used a lip product.


----------



## easteregg (Jan 29, 2013)

I have been with PopSugar since the first box during the summer (didn't get the luxury box).  I've never liked everything in a box; some months are just better than others.  Since I can afford it, I'm going to stay with them.  Maybe I'm the only one that feels this way.  Anyone do the Ultimate Butt DVD from a few months ago?  Awesome!


----------



## RDolph (Jan 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *easteregg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been with PopSugar since the first box during the summer (didn't get the luxury box).  I've never liked everything in a box; some months are just better than others.  Since I can afford it, I'm going to stay with them.  Maybe I'm the only one that feels this way.  Anyone do the Ultimate Butt DVD from a few months ago?  Awesome!


 I agree. I have gotten every box except the first and luxury. Some are better, some are worse, but no two people will love the exact same things.

As for the DVD's, I do them both all the time. The Ultimate Butt one is addictive, and makes me cry, but I LOVE it.


----------



## meaganola (Jan 29, 2013)

> I agree. I have gotten every box except the first and luxury. Some are better, some are worse, but no two people will love the exact same things. As for the DVD's, I do them both all the time. The Ultimate Butt one is addictive, and makes me cry, but I LOVE it.


 I've been around since the first box, and there are definite ups and downs. I'm planning on sticking around as long as funds will allow as well! I got rid of the workout dvds, though, in large part because I don't have a tv, and those sorts of things are hard to use when all you have is a 13" laptop. And I heard back on my broken watch. I was expecting return-for-repair directions, but they're sending a replacement once their next round of inventory arrives. They can't guarantee the same color, but I'm not concerned with that since one of the main points about the watch is interchangeable bands, so I can just swap out the watch face if necessary. Now I just have to be patient for my new watch!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 29, 2013)

Cool. Just got my box (29th of Jan - annoying) and got blue. Since I'm in nyc I will go to the trades thread and see if local person has black or pink instead. First box, first post. Look forward to next month's box. Plan to go spoiler free unless it takes forever again...


----------



## mirandamanda (Jan 29, 2013)

I wish they had earlier shipping, I hate getting this one box so late in the month, I guess that's my only gripe. Not a fan of every single item but I love the variety that I get sent...considering putting the Pilates ball up for trade but it seems like everyone has one already


----------



## meaganola (Jan 29, 2013)

Yikes!  So I just checked out the watch website because I was curious how much just the straps cost since you can just pop out the watch itself and swap out bands.  I'm going to be getting a new watch whenever they get their new inventory in, and I know I probably won't get this same color the second time around, but I can just switch bands, and all will be well.  I was still curious how much just the bands cost.  Answer:  $19.95 to $24.95 depending on style!  I'm actually hoping I get a different color now just so I have a second band to change things up since hot pink is my usual color for accessories, lip color, pens, Post-Its, boots -- really, pretty much everything except nails -- but it's sometimes nice to have something different every once in a while.  Like when I'm already wearing a pink shirt.  Contrasting color is a good thing.

(I grew up in the Portland area during the whole Rajneeshpuram thing, so I have A Thing about not dressing in all the same color unless that color is black and I am specifically instructed to do so because I'm volunteering for a film festival event.)


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't have enough forum posts to be able to post my swap desire: I have the blue watch and would love the black or pink. How can I submit this in swap section?


----------



## Eleda (Jan 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *inimitable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My ex was allergic to tea tree oil and reacted the same way when she (accidentally) used a lip balm with it as an ingredient. It was a relatively mild allergy unless she used a lip product.


 Thank you for letting me know! I am not alone, lol!


----------



## SammieHammie (Jan 30, 2013)

I must say both my roommates are in love with my pilates ball. We are adult women excited like children over this thing! I had fun getting a workout by balancing on the ball as I played video games. One of my roommates uses the ball to stretch out her back.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 30, 2013)

I just thought of something else tea tree oil is antibacterial so you don't have to worry about bacteria growing in your chapstick as you stick you fingers in it....although I always disinfect my hands before I use mine.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jan 31, 2013)

Does anyone know what the rules are if someone says they are interested in your classified ad item (in this case, the popsugar watch) but then doesn't respond after you send them a message saying it's still available and you want to trade?  I can't tell if I'm just being impatient or what, but I've gotten other offers for a trade since that person PMed me (it has been 2 days).  What has been your experience with the Buy/Sell/Trade forum? How long should I wait before making a trade with someone who is more responsive?


----------



## amberlamps (Jan 31, 2013)

I'd just move on to the next person who wants it, personally. First come, first served.


----------



## Rach212 (Jan 31, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know what the rules are if someone says they are interested in your classified ad item (in this case, the popsugar watch) but then doesn't respond after you send them a message saying it's still available and you want to trade?  I can't tell if I'm just being impatient or what, but I've gotten other offers for a trade since that person PMed me (it has been 2 days).  What has been your experience with the Buy/Sell/Trade forum? How long should I wait before making a trade with someone who is more responsive?


Personally, if it has been 2-3 days and I can see that the person has been online since the last time I messaged them ... I'd probably just move on to the next person.


----------



## SubJunkie (Jan 31, 2013)

I canceled my box because I'm on a tight budget right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh how I'll miss you popsugar........


----------



## Briechen26 (Jan 31, 2013)

I just got my first box and then had to cancel because I'm on a tight budget the next few months WAHHH!  I wasn't that thrilled with the products, I'm vegan and it was mostly food that I can't eat, but I know that because I had to cancel next month will be awesome and I'll be having major box envy!!!


----------



## wldflowur13 (Feb 1, 2013)

Am I the only one that LOVED the marshmallow bits?!?! I gotta be honest and say that it was a definite high point of the box for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was a bit of a pig and munched on them without even making the hot chocolate sticks. I've already broken down and bought 2 other containers of it. They actually have several different flavors.


----------



## KayEss (Feb 1, 2013)

About to try the balm...here's to hoping my lips don't burn off.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one that LOVED the marshmallow bits?!?! I gotta be honest and say that it was a definite high point of the box for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was a bit of a pig and munched on them without even making the hot chocolate sticks. I've already broken down and bought 2 other containers of it. They actually have several different flavors.


 i LOVE the marshamallow bits! I've had them before the box &amp; they're awesome. Now I can have a some hot chocolate with my marshmallows. 



  I didn't see the other flavors though! I will have to try those out too. 

My lips didn't burn with the balm, but it is definitely not a balm that I like!


----------



## IffB (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one that LOVED the marshmallow bits?!?! I gotta be honest and say that it was a definite high point of the box for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was a bit of a pig and munched on them without even making the hot chocolate sticks. I've already broken down and bought 2 other containers of it. They actually have several different flavors.


 Sad but true... the Marshmallows and the Chocopops (?) were my favorite things in this box, since I already have a ball and did not care for the megawatch...and I wrote on the PopSugar survey that food items is what I want the least!


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one that LOVED the marshmallow bits?!?! I gotta be honest and say that it was a definite high point of the box for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was a bit of a pig and munched on them without even making the hot chocolate sticks. I've already broken down and bought 2 other containers of it. They actually have several different flavors.


 Lol...I've also bought two more containers and they are gone! Although it was my kids who devoured most of them, I did have a mug or two of some cocoa that I threw them in. Yum!  They were only $1.49 at our grocery store, so I don't think they added much value to the box, but there were fun.


----------



## mish65 (Feb 1, 2013)

I love the balm - absolutely no adverse reaction here.


----------



## gingerjenny (Feb 2, 2013)

I like how the balm makes my lips feel but the smell is awful!  I pumped up the ball today.  I like it but wish it would of came with directions.  Loved the Hot chocolate pops they were yummy.  I got the black watch. I would never wear something so huge.  I liked 2 of the 3 bars...lol they are gone already.


----------



## JamieRene (Feb 3, 2013)

I don't even enough posts to make a Trade List.

Edit: Please keep all trading discussion in the Buy/Sell/Trade section


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieRene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't even enough posts to make a Trade List.


 You can go over to the regular side of the forum and make as many posts as you wish: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/


----------



## karwaitraveler (Feb 4, 2013)

I know others have brought this up before but I forget the explanation. If Popsugar says the $35 includes free shipping, what's the rationale for charging extra? I've been regularly charged $38.11. Thanks!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 4, 2013)

> I know others have brought this up before but I forget the explanation. If Popsugar says the $35 includes free shipping, what's the rationale for charging extra? I've been regularly charged $38.11. Thanks!


 What state are you in? That looks like 8.9% sales tax.


----------



## karwaitraveler (Feb 4, 2013)

Ah you are 100% right. I don't know how I didn't think of that! I'm in NJ. 

Thanks!


----------



## karwaitraveler (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What state are you in? That looks like 8.9% sales tax.


 Ah you are 100% right. I don't know how I didn't think of that! I'm in NJ. 

Thanks!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't either. There was a nice woman in Cali who offered me her black for my blue. Sort of seems easier to find someone local in nyc to trade (or just keep it).


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Feb 4, 2013)

I loved this box!  My baby loves to teethe on the watch and the bright lights distract him during a diaper change.  Maybe that wasn't its intended purpose, but it works for us!  My old ball didn't survive my then 5 year old who wanted to see what would happen if he stabbed it repeatedly with a pen.  Somehow he made an unpatchable long gash in it.  This one is the perfect size for me.  The bars weren't perfect, but they made a fair stand in for lunch on a couple of days when things were too chaotic to eat until "quiet time" when I can always guarantee time for lunch.  I wouldn't call them health food, but they are better than a bag of chips.  It is sledding season, so the mini marshmallows, while not of the caliber we have come to anticipate from PopSugar are perfect for post cold hot cocoa.  I haven't used the chocolate yet, but am looking forward to a quiet afternoon when I need a little pick me up.


----------



## jamiestarlynn (Feb 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like how the balm makes my lips feel but the smell is awful!  I pumped up the ball today.  I like it but wish it would of came with directions.  Loved the Hot chocolate pops they were yummy.  I got the black watch. I would never wear something so huge.  I liked 2 of the 3 bars...lol they are gone already.


What kind of directions? (for the ball)...


----------



## MyriadVoices (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wldflowur13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one that LOVED the marshmallow bits?!?! I gotta be honest and say that it was a definite high point of the box for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was a bit of a pig and munched on them without even making the hot chocolate sticks. I've already broken down and bought 2 other containers of it. They actually have several different flavors.


 ME TOOOO

I've actually been wishing someone would make the dried marshmallows like you get in Lucky Charms. I'd love to add them to my (healthier) cereal (which defeats the purpose, I know, but at least then I only have one box of cereal)! Definitely the highlight of the box for me!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gingerjenny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like how the balm makes my lips feel but the smell is awful!


 Funny, I felt the opposite! I love the smell and it feels good going on, but it definitely dried my lips.


----------



## cmello (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm in nj and I'm charged $37.45 that's strange


----------



## surelyslim (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in nj and I'm charged $37.45 that's strange


If you scroll up to the top of the page, it appears that NJ is charging sales tax. CA has a presence, and also has a similar sales percentage.


----------



## jesemiaud (Feb 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *surelyslim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you scroll up to the top of the page, it appears that NJ is charging sales tax. CA has a presence, and also has a similar sales percentage.


 I get charged sales tax in Ohio too. It's inevitable...if you are in a state that has sales tax, eventually you will be taxed on your internet purchases.


----------



## LizzieC (Feb 7, 2013)

I also felt like the ball needed instructions for how to blow it up!  It sounds silly, but I wasn't sure what the white piece was and it took me for ever to figure out that it was a stopper to put in AFTER you were done blowing it up, and not a needle to use with the pump.  *facepalm*

I LOVED the ThinkThin bars, I have a really bad habit of eating fast food between meals when I get hungry and I'm trying to stop that.  They were delicious and not THAT terrible for you.

I hated the mini marshmallows, because they weren't real mini marshmallows.  They tasted like cardboard and sugar.


----------



## MissMonica (Feb 7, 2013)

Ditto on the needing directions with the ball.  I googled it, but it would have been nice if they included basic instructions, how to know when it's too full or too soft, etc.  I thought it was strange that it didn't have any instructions at all.  I mean, my shampoo has instructions and stability balls certainly can't be as widely used as shampoo!


----------



## meaganola (Feb 7, 2013)

I just received my replacement watch!  And I verified:  It lights up!  I had a feeling that I would get a baby blue replacement for some reason (I originally received a PopSugar pink one), and that would have been fine because that's a color that would go with the hot pink band if I switched it out.  Well.  This is what I received today: 





That band on the left is purple.  As far as I have been able to dig up, this set is not actually for sale anywhere (and the faces on the watches they sell now do not have numbers on the faces).  I kind of have a feeling the company is trying to move some stock with old branding information since the box and the insert that the watches are wrapped around references Remix Watches all over the place, like remixwatches on Facebook and remixwatches.com, but they have changed over to xwatchco.  The website redirects, but remixwatches on Facebook no longer exists.  Anyway.  So now I have four different bands in my kinds of colors, one watch that lights up, and one that does not.  I'm very satisfied with this outcome.  Now I just have to get used to wearing watches again!


----------



## heather4602 (Feb 8, 2013)

My watch broke today! It was only my second time wearing it. The wind up part broke off and will not go back in. I sent them a message. I hope I hear back! It was the only thing I liked about the box!


----------



## nicepenguins (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my replacement watch!  And I verified:  It lights up!  I had a feeling that I would get a baby blue replacement for some reason (I originally received a PopSugar pink one), and that would have been fine because that's a color that would go with the hot pink band if I switched it out.  Well.  This is what I received today:
> 
> ...


 I complained earlier about PS responding poorly to my stained watch from this box. I was really unhappy about it but they sent me a new watch with two extra bands, just like this! My replacement watch was pink and the two bands were yellow and purple. It took emailing them a few times but they made it right! I am wearing the white watch I'd initially received with the yellow strap and the pink watch with the purple strap (well, just to experiment, bc it would be pretty strange to wear 2 of these watches). It's pretty great. This may actually turn it around for me.


----------



## Lindalk (Feb 9, 2013)

My watch would not light up either, they said the would send out a replacement , hope I get the same as you! My first one is blue.


----------



## rmj1585 (Feb 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I complained earlier about PS responding poorly to my stained watch from this box. I was really unhappy about it but they sent me a new watch with two extra bands, just like this! My replacement watch was pink and the two bands were yellow and purple. It took emailing them a few times but they made it right! I am wearing the white watch I'd initially received with the yellow strap and the pink watch with the purple strap (well, just to experiment, bc it would be pretty strange to wear 2 of these watches). It's pretty great. This may actually turn it around for me.


 I also got a replacement with 2 extra bands in the mail yesterday. Mine are orange and baby blue. Very happy with this outcome.


----------



## Lori Harp (Feb 9, 2013)

How do you get the watch to light up? I was saving the watch for my Niece for  her birthday, but saw that some people could not get the watches to light up. I tried pushing the button and it didn't work.


----------



## Lindalk (Feb 9, 2013)

My replacement showed up today, the watch is white and the extra bands are red and baby blue! I wanted the white.


----------



## Lindalk (Feb 9, 2013)

Lori there's a little button next to the stem you push and then it lights up, mine would not light up either.


----------



## Lori Harp (Feb 9, 2013)

The button on my watch looks loose like it is not in all the way. I tried several times and it won't light up. My problem is that I canceled after the January box. It was my third box plus the luxury box. I could not justify spending the money on it anymore since there hasn't been much in the boxes that I have really loved. I emailed them, so hopefully they will do something about it. That was the one good thing out of the box. I had a birthday gift for my niece. She really liked the watch and wanted it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EmGee (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh...nooooo....I j ust bought some from Nutsonline today,lol!!

Been looking at them for weeks trying not to order candy with my healthy items...

http://www.nuts.com/chocolatessweets/toppings/mochi/marshmallow-bits.html

I have not tried them yet, but everything I ordered has been good and fresh so far...



> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ME TOOOO
> 
> I've actually been wishing someone would make the dried marshmallows like you get in Lucky Charms. I'd love to add them to my (healthier) cereal (which defeats the purpose, I know, but at least then I only have one box of cereal)! Definitely the highlight of the box for me!


----------



## martianeskimo (Feb 10, 2013)

Wrong thread! I meant to post on the Feb thread so I'm editing out my post


----------



## tdero (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I get charged sales tax in Ohio too. It's inevitable...if you are in a state that has sales tax, eventually you will be taxed on your internet purchases.


I may be wrong, but I talked to my husband about this. You are only charged sales Tax online if and only if the company with which you are doing business with has a presence within your state. For example, people who lives in Texas used to not be charged sales tax when purchasing through Amazon... however a few years ago the comptroller told the company that they owed like... 300 something  (don't remember the specific price) million dollars in unpaid taxes from online customers within the state. Amazon argued that they were not located in Texas. The comptroller countered this argument and said that because of a nexus, they could be charged sales tax because they had a physical entity within the state, a warehouse I believe in Fort Worth. so.... Cali is charged sales tax obviously because the business is there... maybe NJ and ohio has a warehouse, or some other type of physical entity that is tied to that company in those states. It would make sense anyway. I'm not charge sales tax, just the $35, but than again, I do not believe Popsugar has any physical entity within this state. Hope this helps!


----------



## gejag (Feb 11, 2013)

I tend to agree with your husband...I have never paid tax on an order outside of my own state (IL).  I am paying $37.19 for my box.  I wondered about it as well.


----------



## meaganola (Feb 11, 2013)

I think some companies are playing it better-safe-than-sorry.  I had better not get charged sales tax on any of my boxes, but that's because I live in a no-sales-tax state, and if a company is trying to charge me sales tax, I would question how well they truly understood what they do and do not collect taxes on, and that would lead to me thinking that they don't know how to run their business or that they're just a bunch of shady creeps.  

But.  I do know that consumers (at least in Washington state) are technically required by law to pay sales tax when bringing purchases that were not taxed at the time of purchase.  If you buy a car (for example) in Oregon and live in Washington, you pay the sales tax when you license your car.  If you buy a computer, jeans, cat food, a washing machine, or anything else that Washington state considers taxable, you are technically supposed to pay sales tax on it even though you bought it in Oregon.  I think the technical term is use tax since it's not collected at time of sale.  You're still supposed to pay it. Very few people even know of this law, though, and even people who *do* know about it have no clue how to track and pay these taxes, so pretty much the only time anyone actually pays the sales tax on an Oregon purchase brought into Washington is when it's a car, and that's pretty much only because of the documentation involved in licensing it.  There was a chunk of time  (late '80s?  early '90s?) when there was a crackdown on people buying cigarettes (huge amounts, like probable resale quantities) at Costco in Portland and then driving back home to the Washington side.  More than one person got pulled over for speeding, got mouthy with the cop, and ended up with a ticket for not paying taxes on the cigarettes that had a higher fine attached than the speeding ticket.  

ANYWAY.  Teal deer.  I should have gone to bed an hour ago.  I sometimes get the feeling that some of these companies have decided that they will just start charging the sales tax now and submit it to the recipients' states just to get ready for the future since it seems destined to happen.


----------



## melanie0971 (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gejag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tend to agree with your husband...I have never paid tax on an order outside of my own state (IL).  I am paying $37.19 for my box.  I wondered about it as well.


IL is one of the states that is trying to collect taxes on internet purchases. Right now it's just on your income tax return but they are trying to change the rules so it's collected at purchase, instead of the "honor" system. Some companies may be charging in states where it's likely to happen.


----------



## tulosai (Feb 17, 2013)

I know probably no one will see this but I just now tried the popbar hot chocolate and OMG it was amazing. Love the lip balm they sent too.


----------

